# 

## tojato

http://www.j-p.pl/produkty/view/pust...wy-isomur-plus
 Cena takiego bloczka o szerokości 24cm to 75zł za mb
Czy zna ktoś podobny produkt ale tańszy?

----------


## Irek.K

Zmierzam (w tygodniu wypowie się projektant) wymurować ściany fundamentowe z bloczków keramzytowych (klik) i ocieplić styropianem.
Takie rozwiązanie jest chyba najtańsze.

----------


## tojato

mpoplaw, sugerujesz że za BK lub porotermem zlikwiduje mostek cieplny na styku sciana fundament?

----------


## Jezier

Taki isomur może nawet powiększyć mostek cieplny na styku fundament ściana.

----------


## Szarbia

> Taki isomur może nawet powiększyć mostek cieplny na styku fundament ściana.


Moglbys to rozwinac?

----------


## Jezier

Skoro jego parametry izolacyjne są gorsze od bk 600 to stosowanie go w takiej ścianie nie miałoby sensu.
Zastanawiałem się nad tymi pustakami, ale właśnie ich kiepskie parametry zniechęciły mnie do nich. Bo cena nawet nie jest odstraszająca. W domu w którym mieszkam od 3,5 lat mam mostek ograniczony przez zastosowanie bloczków z bk400 (parametry izolacyjne dużo lepsze niż isomur). W domu który buduję zdecydowałem się na bardzo izolacyjne pustaki ceramiczne zasypywane dodatkowo perlitem.

----------


## Szarbia

> Skoro jego parametry izolacyjne są gorsze od bk 600 to stosowanie go w takiej ścianie nie miałoby sensu.


No nie wiem, czy do konca bez sensu. Isomur/Novomur ma jeszcze wlasnosci izolacyjne od wilgoci, b.k. nie. Nie wiem tez jak z nosnoscia b.k. - ja np. mam 3 stropy nad Novomurem (max dla niego to 5 stropow).

----------


## Barbossa

> ... W domu który buduję zdecydowałem się na bardzo izolacyjne pustaki ceramiczne zasypywane dodatkowo perlitem.


iście benedyktyńska robota (upychanie perlitu w gary)
sądzisz, że to coś daje?

----------


## Jezier

Wsypanie jednego worka 125 litrów zajmuje ok. 5 minut. Wchodzi niecałe 10 litrów w pustak. Z jednego worka mam 4 metry bieżące. Zasypanie całej pierwszej warstwy to czas ok. 1,5 godziny. Nie jest to ani czasochłonne ani męczące zajęcie. Sądzę, że daje, na pewno w kierunku pionowym polepsza izolacyjność pustaków.

----------


## Barbossa

siakoś nie czuję tego   :Confused:  
nie wydaje mi się, żeby to coś zmieniało
prędzej danie tego perlitu do zaprawy, ale pchanie w gary, hmm...

----------


## am76

> siakoś nie czuję tego   
> nie wydaje mi się, żeby to coś zmieniało
> prędzej danie tego perlitu do zaprawy, ale pchanie w gary, hmm...


Głupio Barbarossa gadacie i zauważyłem że robicie to często.

----------


## Barbossa

no, no Kochany Adwersarzu
jak wiesz lepiej to podziel się Swą wiedzą, oświeć mnie, a i pewnie parę osób z forum też by chciało się czegoś dowiedzieć


aha, jestem sam, na rozdwojenie jaźni nie cierpię, nie musicie zwaracać się do mnie "Wy", tow.

----------


## Barbossa

czy nie jest to raczej obliczeniowo niż praktycznie?
czy powietrze zamknięte w przestrzeni jest gorszym izolatorem niż ta sama przestrzeń wypchana izolatorem?
nie występuje raczej konwekcja, promieniowanie raczej też nie, więc w jaki sposób te powietrze transportuje ciepło?
(zakładam, że parametry wilgotnościowe są w normie)
czy ciepło w takim przypadku nie "podróżuje" sobie ceramiką?

----------


## am76

Np tutaj http://www.heluz.pl/pdf/nizkoen_pl.pdf można zobaczyćrozwiązanie z zasypywaniem pustaków ceramicznych perlitem expandowanym. Producent podaje że jego pustaki w osi pionowej nie zasypane perlitem maja lamba 0,677 a zasypane perlitem maja 0,162.

A jeszcze co do ISOMUR i BetonKomurkowy - BK termiczne jest bardzo dobry jak jest suchy a w wybudowanym domu nie jest suchy tylko wilgotny. ISOMUR to BK jakoś tam zbrojony i impregnowany i jeszcze wypełniony styropianem expandowanym. Z całą pewnością będzie ciepleszy niż BK. Do domków stosuje się ISOMUR light który ma w osi pionowej labda = 0,2.

----------


## Barbossa

chyba sam sobie przetłumacz   :Confused:  

zresztą nie wiem co tam mam ocenić...

no i fajny, ten misio, na stemplu

----------


## BOHO

> czy nie jest to raczej obliczeniowo niż praktycznie?
> czy powietrze zamknięte w przestrzeni jest gorszym izolatorem niż ta sama przestrzeń wypchana izolatorem?
> nie występuje raczej konwekcja, promieniowanie raczej też nie, więc w jaki sposób te powietrze transportuje ciepło?
> (zakładam, że parametry wilgotnościowe są w normie)
> czy ciepło w takim przypadku nie "podróżuje" sobie ceramiką?


powiem szczerze, że też mi to tak wygląda....   :Confused:  
wypełnienie przestrzeni izolatorem nie wpływa na "podróż" ciepła ceramiką....
z kolei , czy zastąpienie powietrza izolatorem poprawia właściwości cieplne ? ? ?
czy ktoś może to jakoś przystępnie uzasadnić ?

----------


## zbigmor

> czy nie jest to raczej obliczeniowo niż praktycznie?
> czy powietrze zamknięte w przestrzeni jest gorszym izolatorem niż ta sama przestrzeń wypchana izolatorem?
> nie występuje raczej konwekcja, promieniowanie raczej też nie, więc w jaki sposób te powietrze transportuje ciepło?
> (zakładam, że parametry wilgotnościowe są w normie)
> czy ciepło w takim przypadku nie "podróżuje" sobie ceramiką?


Niestety muszę się nie zgodzić. Powietrze zamknięte w pustakach tego typu jest na pewno gorszym izolatorem niż zamknięte w dużo mniejszych porach jak w izolacji. Promieniowanie jak najbardziej występuje i konwekcja również bo niby dlaczego nie? Oczywiście ciepło nadal podróżuje sobie ceramiką, ale to tylko część izolacji. Co do różnicy w parametrach się nie wypowiadam, gdyż bez badań laboratoryjnych to nie sposób ocenić, ale kilkukrotna różnica też wydaje mi się podejrzana, ale nie twierdzę, że niemożliwa.

----------


## Barbossa

co do konwekcji to chyba trzeba ostrożniej, ta odbywa się do góry, czyli tu nie wystąpi (?)
promieniowanie względem przewodzenia ceramiki też raczej pomijalne (?)

----------


## am76

Może zacznijmy od tego (skopiowane z programu TERMIKA):

Wartości współczynnikow przewodności cieplnej Lambda
i przepuszczalności pary wodnej Delta niektórych materiałów:

Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-91/B-02020)

Szerokość warstwy           Lambda                Delta
     (m)                   (W/(m&middot;K))           (g/(m&middot;h&middot;hPa))
                  warstwy    warstwy poziome
                  pionowe    przepływ ciepła
                            z dołu    z góry
                            do góry   na dół

     0,005        0,04545   0,05      0,04545    0,004412
     0,01         0,07143   0,0769    0,06667    0,01123
     0,02         0,125     0,14286   0,11111    0,025668
     0,03         0,17647   0,2       0,15       0,0409091
     0,04         0,23529   0,26667   0,19048    0,054545
     0,05         0,29412   0,33333   0,22727    0,068182
     0,07         0,41176   0,46667   0,31818    0,095455
     0,1          0,58824   0,66667   0,43478    0,136364
     0,15         0,88235   1,0       0,65217    0,204545
     0,2          1,17647   1,33333   0,83333    0,272727

Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-EN ISO 6946:1999)

Szerokość warstwy          Lambda
     (m)                  (W/(m&middot;K))
                   kierunek strumienia cieplnego
                  w górę    poziomy     w dół

     0,005        0,04545   0,04545    0,04545
     0,007        0,03846   0,03846    0,03846
     0,01         0,06667   0,06667    0,06667
     0,015        0,09375   0,0882     0,0882
     0,025        0,15625   0,13889    0,13158
     0,05         0,3125    0,27778    0,2381
     0,1          0,625     0,55556    0,4545
     0,3          1,875     1,66667    1,30435

----------


## Szarbia

Dostalem wlasne takiego maila nt. tej dyskusji:

_Tomasz do mnie 
pokaż szczegóły 11:38 (13 minut temu) Odpowiedz


Witam . dostałem od kogoś dyskusję z muratora na temat mostków ( moje komputery z firmy murator blokuje)  
Jezier napisał:
... W domu który buduję zdecydowałem się na bardzo izolacyjne pustaki ceramiczne zasypywane dodatkowo perlitem. 

Jezier powoli uczy się fizyki, ale opornie. Materiały typu perlit , pokruszony styropian czy poliuretan mają tak niski opór cieplny, że nie będzie to miało większego wpływu na izolacyjność. Zwłaszcza, że znakomicie granulki chłoną zachowają wilgoć.  Jeżeli w domu będzie 40% ww i temperatura 23 stC to w pierwszej warstwie pustaków wypełnionych granulatem będzie piękny magazyn wody! Jeżeli Jezier nie zamierza grzać fundamentu to będzie on miał temperaturę gruntu zimą, więc na styku fundamentu ze ścianą będzie "basenik"_

----------


## Barbossa

z tym basenikiem to też chyba nie tak halo

gary będą zamknięte dookoła, migracja pary nie będzie aż tak wielka,
 w tym przypadku, czy perlit jest, czy nie, tak samo może/lub nie/ robić się basenik


chyba

*
am76* nic nie rozumiem, ale staraj się, nie odpuszczaj

----------


## am76

> _ Materiały typu perlit , pokruszony styropian czy poliuretan mają tak niski opór cieplny, że nie będzie to miało większego wpływu na izolacyjność. Zwłaszcza, że znakomicie granulki chłoną zachowają wilgoć.  Jeżeli w domu będzie 40% ww i temperatura 23 stC to w pierwszej warstwie pustaków wypełnionych granulatem będzie piękny magazyn wody! Jeżeli Jezier nie zamierza grzać fundamentu to będzie on miał temperaturę gruntu zimą, więc na styku fundamentu ze ścianą będzie "basenik"_


Wysoka izolacyjność cieplna w.w. materiałów bierze się z dużej ilości malutkich szczelinek/pęcherzyków powietrza znajdujących się w nich. Tak w drobnych jak i nie drobnych w.w. materiałach pęcherzyki te występują. A wiec które prawo fizyki mówi, że  _ perlit , pokruszony styropian czy poliuretan mają tak niski opór cieplny, że nie będzie to miało większego wpływu na izolacyjność_  ?

----------


## BOHO

> Może zacznijmy od tego (skopiowane z programu TERMIKA):
> 
> Wartości współczynnikow przewodności cieplnej Lambda
> i przepuszczalności pary wodnej Delta niektórych materiałów:
> 
> Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-91/B-02020)
> 
> Szerokość warstwy           Lambda                Delta
>      (m)                   (W/(m&middot;K))           (g/(m&middot;h&middot;hPa))
> ...


to jest to "przystępnie uzasadnić" ? no ładnie.....   :Confused: 

to może prościej: wyjaśnijcie proszę, dlaczego przestrzeń wypełniona powietrzem ma gorszą izolacyjność, niż ta sama przestrzeń wypełniona materiałem izolacyjnym, zawierającym..... takie samo powietrze ? ? ?

----------


## am76

Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-91/B-02020)

Kolumna 1 - Szerokość warstwy w metrach
Kolumna 2 - Lambda - warstwy pionowe
Kolumna 3 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z dołu do góry
Kolumna 4 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z góry do dołu
Kolumna 5 - Delta - przepuszczalność pary wodnej

     0,005        0,04545   0,05      0,04545    0,004412
     0,01         0,07143   0,0769    0,06667    0,01123
     0,02         0,125     0,14286   0,11111    0,025668
     0,03         0,17647   0,2       0,15       0,0409091
     0,04         0,23529   0,26667   0,19048    0,054545
     0,05         0,29412   0,33333   0,22727    0,068182
     0,07         0,41176   0,46667   0,31818    0,095455
     0,1          0,58824   0,66667   0,43478    0,136364
     0,15         0,88235   1,0       0,65217    0,204545
     0,2          1,17647   1,33333   0,83333    0,272727

Czyli im mniejsza szczelinka tym mniejsze lambda. Niewentylowana szczelinka powietrza o szerokości 0,5 cm ma lambda prawie takie jak styropian a szczelina o szerokości 15 cm takie jak cegła. 

Dlaczego tak jest - nie wiem.

----------


## Jezier

> Niestety muszę się nie zgodzić. Powietrze zamknięte w pustakach tego typu jest na pewno gorszym izolatorem niż zamknięte w dużo mniejszych porach jak w izolacji. Promieniowanie jak najbardziej występuje i konwekcja również bo niby dlaczego nie? Oczywiście ciepło nadal podróżuje sobie ceramiką, ale to tylko część izolacji. Co do różnicy w parametrach się nie wypowiadam, gdyż bez badań laboratoryjnych to nie sposób ocenić, ale kilkukrotna różnica też wydaje mi się podejrzana, ale nie twierdzę, że niemożliwa.


Zasypując pustaki perlitem przede wszystkim chcę poprawić jego izolacyjność w pionie. W poziomie mam 20 pustek powietrznych (każda 6 mm szerokości) a w pionie jest praktycznie jedna pustka o długości 24 cm. I o ile lambda w poziomie po zasypaniu zmniejszy mi się z 0,11 do 0,09-0,1 o tyle rzeczywiście wierzę w czeskie badania, że w pionie zmniejszy się z 0,67 do 0,16.

----------


## Jezier

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> Skoro jego parametry izolacyjne są gorsze od bk 600 to stosowanie go w takiej ścianie nie miałoby sensu.
> 
> 
> No nie wiem, czy do konca bez sensu. Isomur/Novomur ma jeszcze wlasnosci izolacyjne od wilgoci, b.k. nie. Nie wiem tez jak z nosnoscia b.k. - ja np. mam 3 stropy nad Novomurem (max dla niego to 5 stropow).


Nie mówię, że nie ma sensu stosowanie Isomuru. W wielu rozwiązaniach zapewne ma. Ale zastępowanie bloczków z bk, w miejscu gdzie ten bk jest odizolowany odpowiednio od wilgoci, nie ma sensu bo nic się przez to nie uzyska a można pogorszyć.

----------


## Barbossa

ale w tym przypadku chodzi o przenikanie ciepła do dołu, przez pierwszą  warstwę na ścianie fundamentowej lub stropie,
zimne powietrze nie "idzie" do góry, ciepłe do dołu

----------


## j-j

W ceramice rolę odgrywa też sama ceramika której współ. przewodzenia wynosi ok.  0,3-0,75 W/m*K.
Jeżeli ilość ceramiki w bloczku wynosi ok. 45% a powietrza ok. 55% to ta ceramika pogarsza współczynnik przewodzenia całego bloczka.

Zgadza się, jest konwekcja przy wymianie ciepła poziomo ale przy wymianie pionowej od góry grzanej, np. ściana fundamentowa konwekcji teoretycznie już prawie nie ma ale to zależy od odległości między powierzchniami.
Ogólnie można by rzec że na pewno będą różne temp. na każdej ściance, więc konwekcja by w mniejszym lub większym stopniu występowała.
Tak więc ogólnie współczynnik powstaje z konwekcji powietrza (wg mnie raczej nie dużej) i samej ceramiki.
Ogólnie to myślę że zasypanie ceramki czymś czyli maksymalne unieruchomienie powietrza wpłynie krzystnie ale chyba raczej w mniejszym stopniu niż wpływa niekorzystnie sama ceramika.

pzdr

----------


## HenoK

> ale w tym przypadku chodzi o przenikanie ciepła do dołu, przez pierwszą  warstwę na ścianie fundamentowej lub stropie,
> zimne powietrze nie "idzie" do góry, ciepłe do dołu


Co do konwekcji to masz rację - przy tak wąskich kanalikach nie będzie ona praktycznie zachodziła. Oprócz konwekcji i przewodzenia jest jeszcze promieniowanie, które nie będzie zależało od kierunku przepływu ciepła. Mimo wszystko zakładanie zmniejszenia współczynnika lambda kilkukrotne uważam za przesadzone.

----------


## Jezier

Ale kto zakłada, że współczynnik zmniejszy się kilkukrotnie? Ja zakładam, że polepszy się o 10-20 %. Przebadane pustaki w niemieckich laboratoriach też miały taką różnicę. Lambda 0,08 takiego wypełnionego izolacją zamiast 0,09-0,11 najcieplejsze bez izolacji.

----------


## Barbossa

ok, konwekcji nie ma
(ar łi siur?)
pozostaje:
przenikanie i promieniowanie
jakie są procentowe udzuały tych zjawisk?
(ja nie wiem, dlatego pytam )

----------


## HenoK

> Np tutaj http://www.heluz.pl/pdf/nizkoen_pl.pdf można zobaczyćrozwiązanie z zasypywaniem pustaków ceramicznych perlitem expandowanym. *Producent podaje że jego pustaki w osi pionowej nie zasypane perlitem maja lamba 0,677 a zasypane perlitem maja 0,162.*
> 
> A jeszcze co do ISOMUR i BetonKomurkowy - BK termiczne jest bardzo dobry jak jest suchy a w wybudowanym domu nie jest suchy tylko wilgotny. ISOMUR to BK jakoś tam zbrojony i impregnowany i jeszcze wypełniony styropianem expandowanym. Z całą pewnością będzie ciepleszy niż BK. Do domków stosuje się ISOMUR light który ma w osi pionowej labda = 0,2.





> Zasypując pustaki perlitem przede wszystkim chcę poprawić jego izolacyjność w pionie. W poziomie mam 20 pustek powietrznych (każda 6 mm szerokości) a w pionie jest praktycznie jedna pustka o długości 24 cm. I o ile lambda w poziomie po zasypaniu zmniejszy mi się z 0,11 do 0,09-0,1 *o tyle rzeczywiście wierzę w czeskie badania, że w pionie zmniejszy się z 0,67 do 0,16.*


 


> Ale kto zakłada, że współczynnik zmniejszy się kilkukrotnie? Ja zakładam, że polepszy się o 10-20 %. Przebadane pustaki w niemieckich laboratoriach też miały taką różnicę. Lambda 0,08 takiego wypełnionego izolacją zamiast 0,09-0,11 najcieplejsze bez izolacji.

----------


## Barbossa

a clou ?

----------


## Jezier

> *o tyle rzeczywiście wierzę w czeskie badania, że w pionie zmniejszy się z 0,67 do 0,16.*





> Mimo wszystko zakładanie zmniejszenia współczynnika lambda kilkukrotne uważam za przesadzone.


To nie jest brane z kapelusza? Nie piszę, że wydaje mi się, że tak jest. Wiesz skąd się wzięły te współczynniki? Czeski producent ceramiki przeprowadził obliczenia w programie inżynierskim badającym przepływ/transmisję ciepła w materiałach. 
Skoro zatem wymyśliłeś sobie, że badania są źle przeprowadzone to dlaczego zakładasz, że obliczenie jednej wartości (tej wyższej 0,67) jest prawidłowe a tej drugiej (niższej 0,16) źle   :ohmy: 
Bądź konsekwentny nie wierz w wyniki badań i wtedy nie wiesz jakie parametry w pionie pustak ma przed a jakie po zasypaniu.

----------


## Barbossa

> Nie trzeba wielkiej wyobraźni aby się zorientować, że zasypanie pustaka perlitem, który ma współczynnik lambda ok 0,05 trochę tylko poprawia izolacyjność w poziomie a kilkukrotnie w pionie.


niestety moja tego nie ogarnia




> Niewentylowana warstwa powietrza o szerokości 5 mm ma dwudziestokrotnie lepszy współczynnik lambda od warstwy powietrza o szerokości 20 cm. To chyba o czymś świadczy.


może o tym, że perlit, to tylko wydatek finansowy, bez przełożenia na efekt?





> Ale zawsze możesz przedstawić jakieś inne badania.


ależ oczywiście, że tak, tylko trzeba znaleźć producenta jakiegoś innego wunderwaffe - każdy ma badania będące przełomem, ino w czym?

nie widzę tu niestety korzyści, proponuję dalszą dyskusję

ciągle nie widzę związku perlitu ze zmniejszeniem migracji ciepła w dół

----------


## Jezier

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> Nie trzeba wielkiej wyobraźni aby się zorientować, że zasypanie pustaka perlitem, który ma współczynnik lambda ok 0,05 trochę tylko poprawia izolacyjność w poziomie a kilkukrotnie w pionie.
> 
> 
> niestety moja tego nie ogarnia


To chyba twoja też nie ogarnia, że jest różnica między izolacyjnością w pionie a izolacyjnością w poziomie?

----------


## Barbossa

*ciągle nie widzę związku perlitu ze zmniejszeniem migracji ciepła w dół*

----------


## Jezier

Takie mam pustaki:

19 rzędów drążeń każdy ok. 7mm szerokości. Lambda takiej pustki przy poziomym przepływie ciepła to ok 0,05-0,07. Zasypanie pustki spowoduje, że te drążenia będą miały współczynnik przenikania ciepła perlitu. Po prostu zamieniam powietrze na perlit. Niewiele zyskuję. Jak pokazują badania izolacyjność całego pustaka poprawia się z 0,11 do ok. 0,09. 
Ale cały sens zasypywania wychodzi przy przepływie ciepła z góry pustaka do dołu. W pustaku jest 115 drążeń. Każde 24 cm długości. Zajmują 50% powierzchni pustaka. Lambda takiej długiej pustki powietrznej przy przepływie ciepła z góry w dół to ok 1. Współczynnik taki jak betonu. Liczone dla całego pustaka daje współczynnik przewodności cieplnej Lambda 0,67. Beznadziejnie. Tutaj dopiero widać jak wiele daje zasypanie pustaków perlitem. Zastąpienie 50% objętości całego pustaka jaką jest powietrze o lambdzie 1 perlitem o współczynniku 0,05 - czyli 20 razy niższym. Poprawia izolacyjność pustaków w kierunku z góry w dół do lambda 0,16.

----------


## HenoK

> To nie jest brane z kapelusza? Nie piszę, że wydaje mi się, że tak jest. Wiesz skąd się wzięły te współczynniki? Czeski producent ceramiki przeprowadził obliczenia w programie inżynierskim badającym przepływ/transmisję ciepła w materiałach.


Nie twierdzę, że perlit dla izolacyjnosci pustaka w pionie nie będzie miał żadnego znaczenia. Jednak, spodziewałbym się raczej poprawy rzędu 10-20%, a nie 419%. Powoływanie się na obliczenia przeprowadzone z zastosowaniem programu QuickField jest moim zdaniem chwytem marketingowym. Dużo bardziej wiarygodne byłyby wyniki pomiarów przeprowadzonych przez niezależny instytut badawczy.

----------


## Jezier

> Nie twierdzę, że perlit dla izolacyjnosci pustaka w pionie nie będzie miał żadnego znaczenia. Jednak, spodziewałbym się raczej poprawy rzędu 10-20%, a nie 419%.


Ale z jakiej wartości do jakiej byś się spodziewał? Bo producenci podają tylko jeden współczynnik? Dla pustaka na zdjęciu jest to 0,11.

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Nie twierdzę, że perlit dla izolacyjnosci pustaka w pionie nie będzie miał żadnego znaczenia. Jednak, spodziewałbym się raczej poprawy rzędu 10-20%, a nie 419%.
> 
> 
> Ale z jakiej wartości do jakiej byś się spodziewał? Bo producenci podają tylko jeden współczynnik? Dla pustaka na zdjęciu jest to 0,11.


Powoływanie się na wartości współczynnika lambda dla szczeliny powietrznej niewentylowanej jest w tym przypadku co najmniej nadużyciem. Wartości z norm używa się w przypadku szczeliny (np. w stropodachu niewentylowanym lub w stropie), a nie wąskiego kanaliku w pustaku ceramicznym. W przypadku normowym zachodzić będzie konwekcja, natomiast w przypadku pustaka konwekcja jest mocno ograniczona, a nawet można ją całkowicie pominąć biorąc pod uwagę rozkład temperatury w kanaliku, na który zwrócił uwagę *Barbossa*. Straty ciepła przez promieniowanie trudno oszacować nie znając emisyjności materiału. Tym bardziej trudno byłoby takie straty ująć w symulacji komputerowej. Dlatego uważam, że dominującym elementem mającym wpływ na izolacyjność pustaka w pionie będzie przewodzenie ciepła przez rdzeń ceramiczny. To przewodzenie nie zmieni się jeżeli kanały wypełnimy materiałem izolacyjnym. Stąd uważam, że wyniki symulacji komputerowej oceniające poprawę izolacyjności pustaka w pionie o więcej niż 20% świadczą o przyjęciu błędnego modelu zjawisk tam zachodzących.

----------


## Jezier

A mi się wydaje, że te wąskie kanaliki mają duże znaczenie w miejscu styku ściany fundamentowej ze ścianą parteru. Ten pierwszy pustak będzie się stykał z materiałem o temp. 5-8 stopni a na nim będzie stał pustak którego temperatura będzie wynosiła 15-20 stopni.
Pustak ceramiczny poryzowany w pionie miałby lambdę od 0,15 gdyby to tylko rdzeń ceramiczny miał wpływ na jego izolacyjność. Sama ceramika poryzowna jest dość ciepła - lambda od 0,3 a udział rdzenia w całkowitej powierzchni pustaka to jakieś 50%.

----------


## tojato

Jezier, nie łatwiej było zrobić pierwszą warstwe z BK,ma taką samą przewodność ciepła w pionie i poziomie.

----------


## Barbossa

> Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-91/B-02020)
> 
> Kolumna 1 - Szerokość warstwy w metrach
> Kolumna 2 - Lambda - warstwy pionowe
> Kolumna 3 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z dołu do góry
> *Kolumna 4 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z góry do dołu*
> Kolumna 5 - Delta - przepuszczalność pary wodnej
> 
>      0,005        0,04545   0,05      *0,04545*    0,004412
>      0,01         0,07143   0,0769    *0,06667   * 0,01123


czyli całkiem całkiem





> Czyli im mniejsza szczelinka tym mniejsze lambda. Niewentylowana szczelinka powietrza o szerokości 0,5 cm ma lambda prawie takie jak styropian a szczelina o szerokości 15 cm takie jak cegła.


jeżeli to prawda, to *Jezier* się niepotrzebnie wysila z perlitem




> Dlaczego tak jest - nie wiem.


wydaje mi się, że chodzi tu o "naturalną" wilgotność powietrza, a wilgoć sprzyja przewodzeniu ciepła, pewnie dlatego   :Roll:

----------


## j-j

A może tak weźmiemu pod uwagę wymianę przez promieniowanie i potraktujemy przepływ ciepła w poziomie jak wymianę przez ekrany (pustak co przestrzeń jest przedzielony cieńką ścianką, konwekcja w wymainie poziomej jest też mała z powodu małej przestrzeni) które mogę znacznie ograniczyć wymianę przez promieniowanie, w pionie nie ma takich ekranów, jest jedna pionowa przestrzeń między dwoma powierzchniami wymieniającymi ciepło.
Poprzez tylko 1 ekran o takiej samej emisyjności jak powierzchnie wymieniające ciepło może ograniczyć wymianę dwukrotnie.

pzdr

----------


## BOHO

nie bardzo na razie rozumiem, dlaczego niektórzy uparcie dyskutują o tzw. "rdzeniu" pustaka.... przecież w tym fragmencie pustak się nie zmienia, niezależnie od tego, czy reszta jest czymś zasypana, czy nie.....
jedyną zmienną, jak mi się wydaje, są kanaliki powietrzne, które można wypełnić, lub też nie.... i na nich powinny skupić się rozważania....

----------


## am76

Za przewodzenie ciepła odpowiedzialne są 3 zjawiska: konwekcja, promieniowanie i przewodzenie. W małych szczelinkach wymiana powietrza przez konwekcję i promieniowanie jest mała, rośnie natomiast wpływ wymiany ciepła przez przewodzenie. Zapewne stąd biorą się tak duże różnice w Lambda w zależności od szerokości szczeliny.

----------


## Barbossa

a zauważasz zbytnie zainteresowanie samym materiałem?
mi chodzi cały czas o ten nieszczęsny perlit, a raczej co da jego zastosowanie

mądrala *am76* załączył dane, wskazujące na duży opór cieplny tego "słupa" powietrza w garze

ale jak to wszystko ma się do wędrowania ciepła w dół?
- pustka coś znaczy? po danych widać, że stawia dobry opór,
- konwekcja odpada
- sama ceramika - czy można powiedzieć, że to ona, przez przejmowanie ciepła, jest w tym układzie mostkiem termicznym?

czyli, że strata tego ciepła odbywa się przez przewodzenie samego gara, a wypełnienie izolatorem pustek (w tym przypadku - czyli *Jeziera* )
daje tyle co nic, no może dobre samopoczucie

dodatkowo wydaje mi się, że w tym przypadku teorie (obliczenia) mijają się z empiryzmem, czyli  rzeczywistymi pomiarami (jeżeli takie są wogóle robione)

----------


## NJerzy

Widzę tylko jedno wyjście - Jezier, musisz wmurować ze dwie termopary - nad i pod takim "zaperlitowanym" pustakiem.
Do rozważenia jest jeszcze jeden problem - czy ściana z tych pustaków będzie ocieplona, bo jeśli nie to wpływ "zimna" z boku będzie większy niż "zimna" od fundamentu.

----------


## am76

> a zauważasz zbytnie zainteresowanie samym materiałem?
> mi chodzi cały czas o ten nieszczęsny perlit, a raczej co da jego zastosowanie
> 
> mądrala *am76* załączył dane, wskazujące na duży opór cieplny tego "słupa" powietrza w garze


Co to jest ten słup powietrza w garze?  

A wracając do tematu to perlit ma zmniejszyć szczelinki powietrza w pustaku. W poziomie w kierunku prostopadłym do ściany szczeliny są małe (przynajmniej w porothermie 30P+W). W kierunku pionowym są duże - 25cm. Perlit w pierwszej warstwie pustaków ma te szczliny zminiejszyć do milimetrowych rozmiarów czyli zminiejszyć Lambda w kierunku pionowym do poziomu prawdopodobnie ok. 0,2.

Jeszcze jedna rzecz - porównajcie sobie lambda (w kierunku poziomym, prostopadłym do ściany) porothermu 30P+W (szczeliny równoległe do ściany) do porothrmu 25P+W (szczeliny prostopadłe do ściany) - różnica jest duża choć materiał ten sam.

----------


## Barbossa

czyli coś wklejasz i nawet nie wiesz co, smutne
ale ważniejsze, żeby było prawdziwe
przyjżyj się temu co wytłuściłem

----------


## am76

Barbarossa - Ty jak zawsze. 

Napisałeś że załączyłem jakieś dane na temat jakiegoś słupa powietrza w garze. Ja nic takiego nie załanczałem. Nie wiem co to jest ten słup powietrza w garze. W tym wątku piszemy o pierwszej warstwie pustaków na ścianie fundamentowej - o pustakach ISOMUR, o zasypywaniu perlitem pierwszej warstwy pustaków ceramicznych o betonie komurkowym.

Napisz proszę, co to jest "słup powietrza w garze". Co masz na myśli?

----------


## Barbossa

za Barbossapedią:

gar - tak potocznie określa się pustaki stropowe, ścienne
słup powietrza - szczelina powietrzna w w/w elemencie

*Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna* (wg PN-91/B-02020) 

*Kolumna 1 - Szerokość warstwy w metrach* 
Kolumna 2 - Lambda - warstwy pionowe 
Kolumna 3 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z dołu do góry 
*Kolumna 4 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z góry do dołu* 
Kolumna 5 - Delta - przepuszczalność pary wodnej 

*0,005* 0,04545 0,05 *0,04545* 0,004412 
*0,01* 0,07143 0,0769 *0,06667* 0,01123

czy jeszcze prościej?
może Red Bulla łyknij   :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

a może kolumna 2   :Roll: 
(chociaż różnice niewielkie)

----------


## am76

> za Barbossapedią:
> 
> *Kolumna 1 - Szerokość warstwy w metrach* 
> Kolumna 2 - Lambda - warstwy pionowe 
> Kolumna 3 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z dołu do góry 
> *Kolumna 4 - Lambda - warstwy poziome, przepływ ciepła z góry do dołu* 
> Kolumna 5 - Delta - przepuszczalność pary wodnej 
> 
> *0,005* 0,04545 0,05 *0,04545* 0,004412 
> *0,01* 0,07143 0,0769 *0,06667* 0,01123


No tak ale szczelina w kierunku pionowy ma nie 1cm ale ponad 20 cm. Czyli raczej ten wiersz z tabelki bierzemy:

*0,2* 1,17647 1,33333 *0,83333* 0,272727

Cały czas mówimy o pierwszej warstwie pustaków i o przewodzneiu z góry w dół.

----------


## Barbossa

dla mnie szerokość to zawsze wymiar mniejszy, nie wiem jak dla Ciebie   :Confused:  

może ktoś trzeci coś dopowie



a Jezier napisał, ze szerokość szczelin ok 7mm

----------


## Jezier

Jak patrzę na pustaki z góry to też widzę drążenia na wylot. Przez cały pustak - 23,8 cm. 
Z obliczeń wynika, że pustaki w drugiej warstwie mają temperaturę od 15 do 20 stopni C.
Ściana fundamentowa ma za to od 5-8 stopni. Czyli różnica temperatur między górą a dołem na tym jednym pierwszym pustaku dochodzi do 15 stopni.

Ten mostek to tak jakbym 18m2 ścian zewnętrzych wymurował z pustaków położonych na boku w ten sposób, że z domu mógłbym obserwować co się dzieje na zewnątrz przez drążenia i potem tylko je otynkował. Bez ocieplania styropianem czy wełną z zewnątrz.

----------


## Barbossa

i ?

----------


## Jezier

> Dostalem wlasne takiego maila nt. tej dyskusji:
> 
> _Tomasz do mnie 
> pokaż szczegóły 11:38 (13 minut temu) Odpowiedz
> 
> 
> Witam . dostałem od kogoś dyskusję z muratora na temat mostków ( moje komputery z firmy murator blokuje)  
> Jezier napisał:
> ... W domu który buduję zdecydowałem się na bardzo izolacyjne pustaki ceramiczne zasypywane dodatkowo perlitem. 
> ...


Zapomniałes napisać, że autor Tomasz to Tomasz Brzęczkwski?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Gdybyś to napisał na górze to nawet nie czytałbym dalej.

----------


## BOHO

mnie zastanawia jedno - skoro to taki rewelacyjny i prosty pomysł, to dlaczego promowane są wszelkiego rodzaju isomury, jakieś szklane cuda-niewidy? wystarczy zwykłego pustaka wypełnić perlitem..... jakoś mało się o tym mówi..... producenci perlitu powinni atakować nas reklamami 24h/dobę..... a tu.... nic..... i tylko jeden forumowicz wpadł na ten cudowny pomysł..... a przecież byłaby to sensacja na skalę europejską - sposób efektywny i prosty... 
coś mi tu nie pasuje.....

----------


## Barbossa

spokojnie, pewnie pomysł leży w urzędzie patentowym

----------


## Jezier

A ten isomur to niby co? Pustak wypełniony styropianem. A na rynku niemieckim są pustaki ceramiczne wypełnione fabrycznie perlitem:

----------


## am76

> mnie zastanawia jedno - skoro to taki rewelacyjny i prosty pomysł, to dlaczego promowane są wszelkiego rodzaju isomury, jakieś szklane cuda-niewidy? wystarczy zwykłego pustaka wypełnić perlitem..... jakoś mało się o tym mówi..... producenci perlitu powinni atakować nas reklamami 24h/dobę..... a tu.... nic..... i tylko jeden forumowicz wpadł na ten cudowny pomysł..... a przecież byłaby to sensacja na skalę europejską - sposób efektywny i prosty... 
> coś mi tu nie pasuje.....


A kto wogóle interesuje się tym mostkiem termicznym przy fundamencie. Powiedz architektowi albo budowlańcowi o izolacji 20 cm albo o rekuperatorze to cię wyśmieją. Zobacz że w tym momencie to nawet jak ocieplają stare bloki styropianem to zaczynają od parteru - ściany piwnicy, nie mówiąc już o fundamentach zostawiają golutkie.

----------


## Barbossa

ale już w tym pustaku rozmiar wypełnionych przestrzeni jest większy

----------


## am76

To zależy w którym kierunku - w pionowym jest taki sam. W tym wątku rozmawiamy o mostku na styku ściana - fundament a więc istotny jet przede wszystkim kierunek pionowy.

----------


## Barbossa

k.j.m.
SZEROKOŚĆ tych komór

----------


## BOHO

tak myślę, że jeśli rezultaty wsypywania perlitu są takie rewelacyjne, to czy nie lepiej go wsypywać zamiast ocieplać styropianem ?

----------


## am76

> k.j.m.
> SZEROKOŚĆ tych komór


No to widać na obrazku że komory są szersze - ale co z tego wynika dla tego wątku?

----------


## am76

> tak myślę, że jeśli rezultaty wsypywania perlitu są takie rewelacyjne, to czy nie lepiej go wsypywać zamiast ocieplać styropianem ?


No chyba w tych super pustakach wypełnionych czymś chodzi o to że dają fajktycznie ciepłą ścinę jednowarstwową. Ale:
1) cena tych pustaków jest bardzo wysoka - nowość
2) zaprawy termoizolacyjne do sklejania tego
3) dokładność wykoniania ściany bardzo istotna
4) bardzo niska akumulacyjność ściany
.... - wszystko to co przy lekkim BK

----------


## Barbossa

ale co z tego wynika dla tego wątku?

----------


## Jezier

> ale już w tym pustaku rozmiar wypełnionych przestrzeni jest większy


Inne są wymiary drążeń to prawda. Ja wypełniam pustki perlitem abym miał dobry współczynnik przenikania ciepła w każdym kierunku a na pewno z góry w dół. Dlatego, że nie trafia do mnie teoria, że i bez tego pustak ma dobrą izolacyjnośc. Najchętniej sam bym to sobie obliczył w odpowiednim programie ale są bardzo drogie a nigdzie indziej nie mam dostępu.

----------


## Barbossa

jak już pisałem, podejżewam, że teoria (obliczenia) może mijać się z praktyką (czy były robione badania - nie sądzę)

wydaje  mi się, że taka pustka powietrzna, zamkniętą ze wszystkich stron, ma podobną izolacyjność, co ta sama pustka wypełniona perlitem

----------


## am76

> ale co z tego wynika dla tego wątku?


No jak to co? Wynika to że zasypywanie pustaków perlitem albo ogólniej patrząc na sprawę wypełnianie otworów w pustakach materiałem izolacyjnym jest jak najbardziej dobrym pomysłem. Na rynku istnieją gotowe produkty tego typu ale są drogie i zapewne dlatego nie stosowane w Polsce.

----------


## am76

> jak już pisałem, podejżewam, że teoria (obliczenia) może mijać się z praktyką (czy były robione badania - nie sądzę)
> 
> wydaje  mi się, że taka pustka powietrzna, zamkniętą ze wszystkich stron, ma podobną izolacyjność, co ta sama pustka wypełniona perlitem


Zdecydowanie źle Ci się wydaje. Pustaka wypełniona ma całkowicie inną izolacyjność, co ta sama nie wypełniona.

----------


## am76

> jak już pisałem, podejżewam, że teoria (obliczenia) może mijać się z praktyką (czy były robione badania - nie sądzę)
> 
> wydaje  mi się, że taka pustka powietrzna, zamkniętą ze wszystkich stron, ma podobną izolacyjność, co ta sama pustka wypełniona perlitem


Zdecydowanie źle Ci się wydaje. Pustaka wypełniona ma całkowicie inną izolacyjność, co ta sama nie wypełniona.

----------


## Barbossa

cóż, jeżeli nie jesteś profesorem nobilitowanej uczelni, to ten tekst powyżej mnie nie przekonuje
na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz?

----------


## j-j

> Za przewodzenie ciepła odpowiedzialne są 3 zjawiska: konwekcja, promieniowanie i przewodzenie. W małych szczelinkach wymiana powietrza przez konwekcję i promieniowanie jest mała, rośnie natomiast wpływ wymiany ciepła przez przewodzenie. Zapewne stąd biorą się tak duże różnice w Lambda w zależności od szerokości szczeliny.


Jesteś pewny że promieniowanie odgrywa małą rolę?

Ale tu:



> Pustaka wypełniona ma całkowicie inną izolacyjność, co ta sama nie wypełniona.


 się zgadzam.

----------


## Barbossa

ale dlaczego?

----------


## j-j

Barbossa dla konwekcji poziomej przy ogrzewaniu od góry też wystąpi konwekcja ale w małym stopniu, tak małym że raczej uwzględnia się tylko przewodzenie.
W każdym razie skupiając się na izolacyjności pustki powietrzenej i na lambda to nasze lambda wynikające z współczynnika intensywności wnikania ciepła w konwekcji swobodnej w przestrzeni ograniczonej- zamiast 0,025 W/m*K (dla powietrza w bezruchu) będzie wynosić np. ok. 0,05-0,08 W/m*K.
Cały pustak natomiast będzie miał gorszą izolacyjnośc z powodu samej ceramiki.
Zasypanie perlitem niby poprawi to nasze ok. 0,05-0,08 W/m*K ale przy stosunku ceramiki do przestrzeni powietrznych: 60% do 40% nie sądzę aby była to jakaś potężna poprawa, może ok 5-10 %. Ale dotyczy to samej wymiany poprzez przewodzenie.
Nie mam pewności co do tego że między powierzchniami ceramiki nie zachodzi również promieniowanie, wówczas perlit na pewno by je zmniejszył raczej mocno.
Poza tym weźmy też pod uwagę całe "u" czyli współ. przenikania:
sama ceramika w pionie (dla 0,24 m wysokości) ma ok. 2-3 W/m2*K i jest jej ok 60% więc poprawa tego współ. poprzez choćby lambdę pustki powietrznej równą 0 da niezbyt korzystny ogólny współ "u" dla całego pustaka a obok 10 cm styropianu będzie miało 0,4 W/m2*K i przy ceramice z perlitem w pionie przy u=ok. 1,5 będzie to super? Mało tego wtedy nawet nie można brać pod uwagę wysokości pustaka równej 24 cm tylko 10 cm, czyli tyle ile styropianu i wtedu "u" dla ceramiki będzie jeszcze gorsze.
W każdym razie perlit działa pozytywnie ale nie więcej wg mnie niż 5- no może 15%.

pzdr

----------


## HenoK

> Nie mam pewności co do tego że między powierzchniami ceramiki nie zachodzi również promieniowanie, wówczas perlit na pewno by je zmniejszył raczej mocno.


Jeżeli by tak było, to największa poprawa izolacyjności nastąpiłaby w kierunku poziomym, a z danych producenta wynika, że tam poprawa jest najmniejsza. Coś mi tutaj nie gra  :sad: .

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Nie mam pewności co do tego że między powierzchniami ceramiki nie zachodzi również promieniowanie, wówczas perlit na pewno by je zmniejszył raczej mocno.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli by tak było, to największa poprawa izolacyjności nastąpiłaby w kierunku poziomym, a z danych producenta wynika, że tam poprawa jest najmniejsza. Coś mi tutaj nie gra .


To by wyjaśniało te przegrody w poziomie- wtedy przerwane w poziomie pustki powietrzne ściankami ceramicznymi byłyby jak ekrany zmniejszające promieniowanie dlatego perlit w poziomie miałby mniejszy wpływ.
Ale chyba niepotrzebnie mieszamy te dwa rodzaje wymiany bo producent podaje dokładnie lambda a na wymianę wpływa i lambda dla przewodzenia i alfa dla konwekcji i umowana alfa dla promieniowania.
Wg mnie producent ściemnia. Wszystko można zrobić pod siebie.

pzdr

----------


## Barbossa

no właśnie  :Confused:

----------


## Jezier

> Wg mnie producent ściemnia. Wszystko można zrobić pod siebie.
> 
> pzdr


A który producent ściemnia? Ten jeden z Czech? Czy ci wszyscy producenci z Niemiec, którzy sprzedają ceramikę wypełnioną perlitem, granulatem wełny też? Podają bardzo zbliżone współczynniki.
Np taki wienerberger badał współczynniki pustaków wypełnionych perlitem a właściwie zlecał odpowiednim instytutom badawczym:

[/url]

----------


## Barbossa

a czy przypadkiem ten Czech, Niemiec to nie ten sam?
Czy jak jeden popełnił bzdet, to czy reszta tego po prostu nie powieliła?

----------


## Jezier

Nie ten sam.

----------


## Jezier

> Czy jak jeden popełnił bzdet, to czy reszta tego po prostu nie powieliła?


Mam takie zdanie odnośnie tej dyskusji, a konkretnie adwersarzy.

----------


## j-j

Jezier, ściema to wg mnie tak duży spadek lambdy.
jesli ceramika ma lambdę np. 0,75 i jest jej nawet 50% a reszta to nieruchome powietrze to można chyba napisac, że ogólna lambda jest równa:
0,75W/m*K*50%+0,025W/m*K*50%=0,39W/m*K, nie da rady zejść poniżej lambdy ceramiki.
Ale ceramika ma lambdę od 0,3-0,75 więc to różnie może być bo przy lambdzie np. 0,3 już zmniejszenie współ. "pustki" może dac lepszy efekt.
Jedno jest jeszcze pewne (znalazlem)- w wymianie w szczelinach gazu oprócz konwekcji występuję promieniowanie(!), więc efekt perlitu może się zwiększyć ale nie ma to wplywu nadal na podawane lambdy.
Jak powiedzialem: zasypanie perlitu to polepszenie lambdy o ok 5-15% (no może nawet 20%) ale czy polepszenie lambdy z np. 0,5W/m*K do 0,4W/m*K przy grubości 0,24 m to coś super?
Olbiczmy "u" i okaże się że to raczej nadal nędza: 0,4W/m*K/0,24m=1,7W/m2*K
Jedna rzecz jest w literaturze ciekawa bo jednocześnie piszę się że przy grzaniu od góry jest tylko przewodzenie to ze wzorów już wynika że lambda przestrzeni powietrza o gr. 0,24 m może wynosić nawet aż ok. 0,25 W/mK (a nieruchomego wynosi 0,025W/m*K) ale tylko gdy tak faktycznie jest, uzyskamy wzrost dzięki perlitowi o ok. 20%.
Jeśli jednak te wzory powinny byc stosowane do każdej innej sytuacji oprócz grzania od góry to wtedy jest tylko przewodzenie i te zyski ą już naprawdę male, rzędu 5%.
W każdym razie należy się kierować danymi producentow ale bez przesady- ja nie wierzę aż w taką zmianę choć zakladajc większe zlożenie tego zjawiska mozna stwierdzić że konwekcja w przestrzeni pionowej będzie miała jakiś wplyw na poziomą wymianę mimo grzania z góry i wtedy faktycznie będzie też w pionie konwekcja i wtedy te różnice mogłyby być znaczniejsze.
Ale to dużo gdybania i niewiadomych.
Ja osobiście tak nie ufałbym ceramice zasypywanej czymkolwiek, przy proporcjach materialowych np.- 50%/ 50%.

pzdr

----------


## Barbossa

*j-j*
całkiem konkretnie i przekonujco, dzięki




> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> Czy jak jeden popełnił bzdet, to czy reszta tego po prostu nie powieliła?
> 
> 
> Mam takie zdanie odnośnie tej dyskusji, a konkretnie adwersarzy.


kogo masz na myśli ?
o JedynySłusznąPrawdęGłoszący?



halo, halo, 
hop, hop

czy na sali jest Fizyk?

----------


## Jezier

Zasadniczo to mało mnie interesuje jaką przewodność ma pustak przed zasypaniem. Ważne ile ma po. A w tym przypadku dane producentów są realne.
Jeśli 50% pustaka jest z materiału a lambda 0,3 a pozostałe 50% 0,05 to cały pustak ma ok 0,175 (w pionie liczone). To oczywiście jakieś zaokrąglenie bo tak naprawdę proces jest bardziej złożony, ale oddaje istotę sprawy - pustak ceramiczny zasypany perlitem osiąga bardzo przyzwoite parametry.
Zastosowałem na pierwszą warstwę pustaki z ceramiki poryzowanej o gęstości najniżej z możliwych. Po zasypaniu perlitem uzyskałem parametry izolacyjne jak novomur light, albo nawet trochę lepsze szczególnie w pionie. Zaletą jest to, że wysokość zasypanego perlitem pustaka jest dwa razy wyższa od novomuru i jest dokładnie taka sama jaka będzie wysokość warstwy izolacji podłogi na gruncie. Można lepiej szkłem spienionym tylko ta cena. Za szkło, które dało by mi ten sam efekt izolacyjny musiałbym zapłacić 3x więcej od tego co mam a za szkło o takiej samej wysokości co pustaki z 10 razy drożej by wyszło.
Co do pustek powietrznych to nie podzielam waszego optymizmu   :Confused:

----------


## j-j

Masz prawie we wszystkim rację. prawie bo zasypujesz pustki a nie samą ceramikę.
Ceramika pogarsza przewodność calego pustaka chyba że tej ceramika będzie miała parametry te najniższe ze swojego przedziału, czyli 0,3 W/m*K to wtedy te 0,175 jest możliwe i zgadzam się z Tobą odnośnie tego że wyjdzie to taniej niż isomur a efekt taki sam a nawet lepszt bo isomur ma chyba lambdę 0,29 i jest wysokości 0,115.
Ale jeśli nie mamy pewności co do parametrów ceramiki i mogą wynosić ok. 0,75 W/m*K i jest jej dużo (ok. 50%) to efekt z perlitem (wypełnioną pustkę zalożyłem z lambdą ok. 0,07) jest słaby bo ok. 0,4 W/m*K.

W każdym razie:
jeżeli ceramika może osiągać niskie wartości przewodności cieplnej i pustka ma w pionie wysoką przewodność (a tak, hmm, może wyjść w tym złożonym procesie jak pisałem wyżej) to zasypanie coś da, nawet tyle, że im mniejsza przewodność tej ceramiki tym zysk może wynieść nawet ponad 20%.
To nie jest takie proste do przeanalizowania, jest dużo gdybania i tylko wiara w producenta który potrafi czasem tak coś podać aby pasowalo czyni z nas pewnych swoich rozwiązań.
Ja w isomur nie wierzę, ma nędze "u" bo równe ok. 2,5 (oczywiście sam beton mialby ok 10 więc efekt jest potężny).
 BK odizolowany od wilgoci i ta "nowa" ceramika (jeśli ma w pionie tyle chociaż co isomur) wydaje sie być czymś lepszym od isomuru i można dawać większe grubości.

Tu mój (więc nie jest żadnym 100% pewnym jakimś wzorem do czerpania założeń) wykresik na ktory nanioslem różne warianty, jak coś nie jasne to podam (na Y sa grubości izolacji (bloczka), na X są straty ciepła w W/*m2):




Widać z niego jak istotna jest przewodność ceramiki.
Ilość ceramiki już mniej jest istotna ale tylko jesli pustka powietrzna ma dobrą przewodność (no chyba że jest to różnica typu spadek z 70% na 20%), jeśli ma niską to bez względu na to jak duży spadek ilości materialu będzie mial miejsce ilość będzie miała większe znaczenie ale nie wiem jak to jest z ta przewodnoscią pustki jak pisalem wyżej bo różnie to podają.
Ale w momencie zasypania pustki perlitem przewodność maleje i automatycznie rośnie istotność również ilości ceramiki.
W przypadku gdy w pionie jest tylko przewodność bo od góry grzanie (ale nie wiadomo) to widać że bezsensownym jest sypanie perlitu bo móglby on jeszcze pogorszyć parametry.
Zagmatwanie to piszę ale może mnie rozumiecie  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

Parametry Novomur light to lambda 0,088 w poziomie i 0,189 w pionie.

----------


## j-j

w stanie suchutkim a przy wilgoci podczas wbudowania wynosi ok 0,3 i to jest główna zaleta isomuru- małe znaczenie wzrostu wilgotności pustaka.
 ich katalogu:

_"Wnioski:
Nosne-cokolowe pustaki izolacyjne Isomur i Isomur
light sa odporne na dzialanie wody (wzrost wilgotnosci
materialów w trakcie procesu budowy nie przekracza
3,5%). Z tego powodu niebezpieczenstwo zawilgocenia
sfery cokolowej muru w trakcie budowy jest w
zasadzie wyeliminowane. Równiez wspóllczynnik
przewodnosci cieplnej wzrasta w niewielkim stopniu
w stosunku do jego wartosci poczatkowej ( 0,34 W/mK).
Stosuac Isomur lub Isomur light gwarantujemy
wlasciwa izolacje cieplna muru od samego poczatku."_

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

A ja pisałem o tym:
http://www.schoeck.de/de/produktloes...vomur_light_39
Taka sama koncepcja jak isomur.

----------


## Wgregor

Dlaczego nie wolno stosować perlitu i podobnych materiałów do wypełniania ceramiki jest sprawą oczywistą. Wynikiem takiego działania jest pogorszenie oporu cieplnego. Ceramika wypełniona perlitem "mniej grzeje" fundament, chłodniejszy fundament  plus cyrkulacja powietrza z wnetrza domu powoduje wykralanie sie wilgoci. Mokra ceramika z perlitem to żaden izolator.

----------


## j-j

> A ja pisałem o tym:
> http://www.schoeck.de/de/produktloes...vomur_light_39
> Taka sama koncepcja jak isomur.


acha , oki

pzdr

----------


## Emer

Kurcze, no. Zburzyliście mi światopogląd  :Confused: 
Do tej pory byłem pewien, że będę zasypywał pierwszą warstwę porothermu perlitem - ale po lekturze wątku muszę przyznać, że argumenty Barbossy i innych trzymają się kupy. Bardzo się trzymają...
Tyle, że nie bardzo mam alternatywę, bo stawiam z silikatów i jakoś ten mostek muszę ograniczyć. J-J, na Twoim wykresie bardzo ładnie wypadł BK. Jak myślicie, czy beton komórkowy w moim przypadku da radę? Solidnie zaizolowany przeciwwilgociowo, rzecz jasna. 
Jakoś mam opory stawiać ciężkie silikaty na czymś tak słabym jak BK...

----------


## adam_mk

Dla mnie, to Wy tu rozpatrujecie bardzo kiepski aerożel.
Kiepski bo kiepski, ale zasada ta sama. Kosmicznych parametrów nie ma, ale wyraźnie INNE niż zwykły pustak.
Tu jest o aerożelach: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aero%C5%BCel

Znacie pojęcie "powietrznie suchy"?
Może takie coś jest "suche inaczej"?

Wydaje mi się , ze relacje makro przenosicie wprost na mikro.
Brak tu jednoznacznej teorii tłumaczącej pomiary, a w pomiary wątpicie...

Męczę te perlity już jakiś czas. Dla mnie - są zadziwiająco dobre!
Żyjemy w hydrosferze. Woda jest wszędzie, nawet jak jej "nie ma".
Może tam jej "nie ma" inaczej?
Glina jest kapilarna jak jasna cholera! Z - 50m ppt podnosi wodę! Wypalona jest wcale nie lepsza. Struktura zostaje, no prawie.
To co się zmienia?

Przejdźcie na Kelviny to może coś się wyjaśni? Oscylujemy pomiędzy 270 a 290 do 300stK. Cały czas nie jest to mało.

Adam M.

----------


## Depi

A czy ktoś mógłby w końcu wytłumaczyć tę tabelę z lamdbą powietrza? Czemu lambda rośnie wraz ze zwiększaniem grubości? Byłby to chyba jedyny materiał, który się tak zachowuje? Może gazy tak mają? Ale czemu?

Cała logika "zasypistów" się na tym opiera.

----------


## Barbossa

wilgotność powietrza, konwekcja - wydaje mi się, że to decyduje

sorry Adam, ale może tak prościej, jak dla zwykłego piekarza   :Confused:

----------


## Teves

Wyglada wiec na to ze nie chodzi o przewodnosc tego co mamy pomiedzy fundamenta a scianą, a o to jak ten "izolator" poradzi sobie z wilgocią i jak wilgoć wpłynie na jego przewodność. I to zarówno zaraz po zbudowaniu jak i wiele lat pożniej. I to raczej o "nasiąkliwość" chodzi a nie "izolacyjność" tak czy inaczej jest to miejsce gdzie moze pojawic się mostek i wilgoć i to chyba dopiero wtedy zaczyna się jazda  :smile:

----------


## Szarbia

> Czemu lambda rośnie wraz ze zwiększaniem grubości?


Grubosci szczeliny rozumiem.
Moze dlatego, ze w malej przestrzeni czasteczki gazu (powietrza) nie maja okazji rozpedziec sie i przez to przekazac dalej energii (ciepla).

----------


## adam_mk

To wsadźcie tam styropian poteflonowany!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Teflon, PTFE, jest jedyną zawsze suchą substancją w warunkach normalnych!
Adam M.

----------


## Barbossa

ale cała dyskusja jest wokół co to da, a jak da to tak naprawdę ile?

załóżmy, że problem wilgoci nie istnieje (wydaje mi się, że można ją pominąć przynajmniej, przy drobnych pustkach powietrznych)zresztą można skutecznie jej zapobiec

chyba

----------


## j-j

Jak wyżej pisałem im grubsza wartswa powietrza tym większe ruchy cząsteczek powietrza- konwekcja, stąd malejąca lambda.
Tylko powietrze nieruchome ma lambda ok. 0,025 W/m*K w 20 st a żeby bylo takie lambda to szparka musialaby wynosić max. ok. 0,02 m.
Przy 3 cm spada już o ok. 1,6 raza.
Dlatego w poziomie ceramika ma małe lambda pustaka bo szczelinki w poziomie są "cieńkie", wszystko zależy od tego jak na wymianę ciepła w pionie, w szczelinie ogrzewanej od góry wpływa konwekcja własnie w poziomie w tej szczelinie.
Jeśli w poziomie prawie brak konwekcji bo cieńkie szparki to w pionie jeśli miałaby powstać konwekcja to tylko ze względu na grubość szczeliny w pionie (czyli wysokość pustaka)- 24 cm ale pytanie czy powstanie jeśli ogrzewanie jest od góry.

pzdr

----------


## Barbossa

> Jeśli w poziomie prawie brak konwekcji bo cieńkie szparki to w pionie jeśli miałaby powstać konwekcja to tylko ze względu na grubość szczeliny w pionie (czyli wysokość pustaka)- 24 cm ale pytanie czy powstanie jeśli ogrzewanie jest od góry.
> 
> pzdr


otóż to

----------


## Jezier

I w tym jest cała niewiadoma. Jak zachowują się te pustki powietrzne.

----------


## Teves

IMHO to nie problem w tym co jest w tej dziurze  tylko w czym ta dziura jest otoczona i jak to przewodzi "na sucho" i "na mokro".

----------


## Jezier

Ale to czym jest dziura otoczona i jak przewodzi to raczej wiadomo. Nie jest to w każdym razie tajemnicą a i zakres jest raczej niewielki.

----------


## adam_mk

Powietrze przewodzi gorzej niż cegła. Będą różnice temperatur pomiędzy ścianką a powietrzem na tej samej wysokości pustaka.
A jak są różnice temperatur to jest przepływ ciepła. Konwekcja ruszy.
Perlit jest chyba po to, żeby nie mogła ruszyć.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> Powietrze przewodzi gorzej niż cegła. Będą różnice temperatur pomiędzy ścianką a powietrzem na tej samej wysokości pustaka.
> A jak są różnice temperatur to jest przepływ ciepła. Konwekcja ruszy.
> Perlit jest chyba po to, żeby nie mogła ruszyć.
> Adam M.


Adamie problem w tym że przy *ogrzewaniu od góry* konwekcja nie powinna ruszyć bo występuje w takiej sytuacji tylko przewodzenie i w zasadzie powietrze powinno być nieruchome.

aż gdzieś poszperalem i cytat z Hoblera:
_Jeżeli szczelina plaska jest pozioma a górna ściana ma wyższą temp. od ściany dolnej, przy czym temperatury są wyrównane na każdej ze ścian, to brak prądów termostatycznych uniemozliwia konwekcję i wtedy lambda= lambda`_

I wtedy ceramika pogarsza lambdę w pionie ale pionowo lambda powinna być podobna w takim razie do tej w poziomie.

pzdr

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Powietrze przewodzi gorzej niż cegła. Będą różnice temperatur pomiędzy ścianką a powietrzem na tej samej wysokości pustaka.
> A jak są różnice temperatur to jest przepływ ciepła. Konwekcja ruszy.
> Perlit jest chyba po to, żeby nie mogła ruszyć.
> Adam M.
> 
> 
> Adamie problem w tym że przy *ogrzewaniu od góry* konwekcja nie powinna ruszyć bo występuje w takiej sytuacji tylko przewodzenie i w zasadzie powietrze powinno być nieruchome.
> ...


Sprawa jest taka prosta tylko w sytuacji pionowego przepływu ciepła. W rzeczywistości, nawet w takim przypadku jak na tym rysunku :

(rysunek z wątku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2586567.htm#2586567), 
przepływ ciepła następuje nie tylko w pionie, ale także "po skosie" - ściana nad rozpatrywanym bloczkiem ma różne temperatury w przekroju poziomym, a tym samym można spodziewać się zmiennej temperatury w obrębie poszczególnych szczelin. To z kolei może być powodem wystąpienia konwekcji.
Ważne jest też zabezpieczenie tego pustaka przed dopływem wilgoci od strony wnętrza. W pustaku występuje dosyć duża różnica temperatur i można się spodziewać wystąpienia w jego obrębie kondensacji pary wodnej.

----------


## Teves

Trzeba zmienic układ podłogi. Styropian pod chudziak, zamiast chudziaka płyta zbrojona wchodzaca w mur, a pod płytą na bloczkach isomur .Tyle że zasionow watpliwość co do isomuru.
wtedy ilzoacja jest zamknieta: styropian w podłodze laczy sie z isomurem a isomu z izolacją pionowa sciany. Tak przynajmniej jest w moim projekcie p160a od Lipinskich.

----------


## Wgregor

Tylko wełna z folią nie dopuści do wykraplania się wilgoci!

----------


## Barbossa

tylko ludzie z takich miejscowości potrafią zrobić tak trafną wrzutę
jestem pod wrażeniem

----------


## j-j

> Sprawa jest taka prosta tylko w sytuacji pionowego przepływu ciepła. W rzeczywistości, przepływ ciepła następuje nie tylko w pionie, ale także "po skosie" - ściana nad rozpatrywanym bloczkiem ma różne temperatury w przekroju poziomym, a tym samym można spodziewać się zmiennej temperatury w obrębie poszczególnych szczelin. To z kolei może być powodem wystąpienia konwekcji.


Dokładnie się z tym zgadzam, to jest to o czym też pisałem wcześniej, czyli jeśli ten proces jest bardziej złożony to będzie konwekcja i w takim momencie perlit mógłby mieć sens ale jak pisalem wyżej jego skteczność myślę że nie przekraczałaby polepszenia o więcej niż 30%, przy bardzo dobrych parametrach ceramiki i jej małej ilości w pustaku.

Ale jeszcze jedno HenoK, weź pod uwagę też że skoro w poziomie nie występuje prawie konwekcja to i też po skosie bo przecież szczelina jest bardzo cieńka- 0,007 m, dlatego nie do końca to taka prosta sprawa.


pzdr

----------


## Depi

> Tylko wełna z folią nie dopuści do wykraplania się wilgoci!


Do Złotych Myśli Forumowiczów go?

A ty Barbossa nie sarkaj na Stolyce bo pomyślę, że masz kompleksy prowincjusza  :smile:   :big tongue:  

Poza tym on jest z Waeszawy - to chyba gdzieś w Zachodniopomorskim?  :wink:

----------


## Teves

> Jeśli 50% pustaka jest z materiału a lambda 0,3 a pozostałe 50% 0,05 to cały pustak ma ok 0,175 (w pionie liczone).


Jak to jest liczone? Czy to przypadkiem nie jest jak łaczenie równolege rezystorów? Wysokość opbu składowych pustaka jest stała, przekrój jednakowy - oczywiscie mówimy o liczeniue w pionie.

Teves

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> Jeśli 50% pustaka jest z materiału a lambda 0,3 a pozostałe 50% 0,05 to cały pustak ma ok 0,175 (w pionie liczone).
> 
> 
> Jak to jest liczone? Czy to przypadkiem nie jest jak łaczenie równolege rezystorów? Wysokość opbu składowych pustaka jest stała, przekrój jednakowy - oczywiscie mówimy o liczeniue w pionie.
> 
> Teves


Dokładnie TAK  :smile: .

----------


## Teves

No to ja nie wiem w jakim układzie fizycznym jest to liczone.
Bo w tej fizyce jaką mi wykładali w 8 klasie szkoły podstawowej było, że jak się dwa rezystory połączy równolegle to opór układu spada a nie rośnie. A z tego  co mi wiadomo to: *R*cieplny=d/λ - a skoro d jest stałe to żeby R zmalał λ musi wzrosnąć. 
Wiec λ sumują się!!!!
Oczywiście moja fizyka nie uwzględnia wymiany ciepła pomiędzy ceramiką a powietrzem.
Całą sprawa przypomina opróżnianie dużej beczki za pomocą dwóch kranów jednego o dużym ř i drugiego o małym ř - jak się ten mały zakręci to tym dużym będzie dalej płynęło tyle samo. Jak mały/duży np. 1/3  to zakręcenie małego do połowy zmieni zupełnie niewiele.

Teves

----------


## Jezier

> Całą sprawa przypomina opróżnianie dużej beczki za pomocą dwóch kranów jednego o dużym ř i drugiego o małym ř - jak się ten mały zakręci to tym dużym będzie dalej płynęło tyle samo. Jak mały/duży np. 1/3  to zakręcenie małego do połowy zmieni zupełnie niewiele.


Ja dobrałem tak pustaki, że krany w najlepszym wypadku mają takie samo ř. A po wsypaniu perlitu jeden z tych kranów przepuszcza o 4/5 mniej wody. Bardziej jednak prawdopodobne jest, że wsypyjąc perlit przykręcam kran o 3-4 razy większym ř. Przykręcam go wtedy, że tylko z niego kapie.   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

http://www.multi-comforthouse.pl/3.pdf

. isover.pl zaczyna rozwiązywać problem mostków i wilgoci ścian zewnętrznych i działowych. Jak Lipińscy

----------


## Barbossa

i co takiego ciekawego jest w tym linku?
może chociaż która strona bo pierdół tam aż nadto, szkoda czasu na czytanie od góry do dołu nic nie wnoszącego paplania

----------


## Wgregor

Dla tych co wolą grzać zamiast izolować zapewne nic ciekawego. Dla mnie też niewiele, ja już te "początki" przerobiłem, dom stoi.

----------


## Teves

> Ja dobrałem tak pustaki, że krany w najlepszym wypadku mają takie samo ř. A po wsypaniu perlitu jeden z tych kranów przepuszcza o 4/5 mniej wody. Bardziej jednak prawdopodobne jest, że wsypyjąc perlit przykręcam kran o 3-4 razy większym ř. Przykręcam go wtedy, że tylko z niego kapie.


Co ma 0,3 a co ma 0,05 i ile miało przed wsypaniem ?

----------


## Jezier

> A z tego  co mi wiadomo to: *R*cieplny=d/λ - a skoro d jest stałe to żeby R zmalał λ musi wzrosnąć.


Korzystniej kiedy R rośnie a λ maleje.

----------


## Barbossa

> Dla tych co wolą grzać zamiast izolować zapewne nic ciekawego. Dla mnie też niewiele, ja już te "początki" przerobiłem, dom stoi.


to na kiego ... dajesz ten link
zaczynasz mnie po prostu wk...
albo irytować (co wybierasz)
o Wielki Mentorze

dla tych, tzn dla mnie? pokaż paluchem dla kogo?
kto tu woli grzać?
waż słowa
a niedomówienia wsadź sobie w pragębę 

pisz konkretniej i nie bredź jak potłuczony, bo jeszcze jakaś zabłąkana owieczka akurat trafi na Twe pierdoły i jej w głowie się poprzestawia

----------


## HenoK

> i co takiego ciekawego jest w tym linku?
> może chociaż która strona bo pierdół tam aż nadto, szkoda czasu na czytanie od góry do dołu nic nie wnoszącego paplania


Pare pomysłów można zawsze ściagnąć. Np taki kształt domy ma chyba najlepszy współczynnik A/V :

----------


## Barbossa

a w temacie?
i powoływaniu się na cudowne właściwości ocieplenia od wewnątrz?

nie zrozum mnie źle
próbujecie polemizować, duplomatycznie dyskutować o wyższości ocieplenia z zewnątrz nad tym od wewnątrz

a ja nazwę to po imieniu -pierdoły bez konkretów

podpieranie się przypadkami potrzeby (nie rozsądku) - NADINTERPRETACJĄ

----------


## Wgregor

Może postaw dwa jednakowe domy , tylko w jednym zamień izolację w scianie (mur na zewnątrz) ogrzewaj je elektrycznie by łatwiej bylo żmierzyć zużycie kWh i sprawdź. to proste po co teoretyzować./

----------


## Barbossa

> Może postaw dwa jednakowe domy , tylko w jednym zamień izolację w scianie (mur na zewnątrz) ogrzewaj je elektrycznie by łatwiej bylo żmierzyć zużycie kWh i sprawdź. to proste po co teoretyzować./


już to robię, jutro poinformuję o wynikach

co Ty sprawdziłeś? jakie dane PRAKTYCZNE posiadasz?
jakie pomiary wykonałeś?

takie smuty to to pisz na innych forach, może tam znajdziesz trzódkę do swojej stajenki/sekty OciepleniaOdWewnątrz

----------


## Wgregor

Ty zrobisz jutro, a ktoś to zrobił wczoraj. Sprawdził i o tym pisze, Wybudujesz i ty sprawdzisz i podzielisz się wynikami.

----------


## Barbossa

odpowiedź godna Kaznodziei

skoro jesteś prekursorem jakiejś myśli, powinieneś publikować wyniki pomiarów, obliczeń, sposoby rozwiązań "węzłowych" spraw

a Ty tylko radzisz wybudować i sprawdzić,
takie rady, to jak już pisałem, pragęba przyjmuje

----------


## Wgregor

a jak będziesz się nabijał z tych co zbudowali przebadali z, z tych co domy już mają, to i tak się przekonasz, że w domu z mostkiem termicznym do ziemi nie zejdziesz bez dobrej  pompy ciepla  z gruntowym kolektorem , poniżej 100kWh/m2 rocznie!

----------


## Barbossa

> a jak będziesz się nabijał z tych co zbudowali przebadali


czyli rozumiem, że nie z Ciebie się "nabijam", no to jedno sobie wyjaśniliśmy
(ps - brak spójnika "i", żeby sens powstał)




> z tych co domy już mają, to i tak się przekonasz, że w domu z mostkiem termicznym do ziemi nie zejdziesz bez dobrej  pompy ciepla  z gruntowym kolektorem , poniżej 100kWh/m2 rocznie!


tu to chyba ta Twoja" praktyka" przez Ciebie przemawia

idź do szkoły się doucz
i zacznij od łatwiejszego forum
może pudelek.pl   :Roll:

----------


## Depi

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> i co takiego ciekawego jest w tym linku?
> może chociaż która strona bo pierdół tam aż nadto, szkoda czasu na czytanie od góry do dołu nic nie wnoszącego paplania
> 
> 
> Pare pomysłów można zawsze ściagnąć. Np taki kształt domy ma chyba najlepszy współczynnik A/V :


Ja tak już kombinuję, że następny dom to kulisty zrobię  :smile: 

PS. Barbossa - wyluzuj mon. Po co się tak pieklić?  :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

raczej w kształcie walca

nerwy pod kontrolą, bez obaw, tylko nie lubię szarlatanerii, są pomysły mądrzejsze głupsze i takie jak tu proponowane

podpieranie się tym, że w innych krajach tak robią (nikt nie pisze DLACZEGO)
to sorry, bzdura i smuty

----------


## piwopijca

> a jak będziesz się nabijał z tych co zbudowali przebadali z, z tych co domy już mają, to i tak się przekonasz, że w domu z mostkiem termicznym do ziemi nie zejdziesz bez dobrej  pompy ciepla  z gruntowym kolektorem , poniżej 100kWh/m2 rocznie!


Co ma rodzaj ogrzewania do zapotrzebowania na cieplo?
O rany ale kicha totalna, no szkoda gadac ....   :Evil:  
Zauwazylem, z e Wgregor (TB) strasznie namawia bo uzywania welny, ciekaw jestem czy ma jakies przykre doswiadczenia czy jak ludzie z minionej epoki, styropian jest za nowoczesny? welna ma te wade ze nasiaka woda gdy jest tylko mozliwosc ku temu, przestaje byc izolatorem i robi sie ba...rdzo ciezka. Skoro sciany nie musza oddychac to po kiego welna ktora jest duzo drozsza od styro?
Zlota mysl mi przyszla: ISOVER'owi spada sprzedaz i probuje wszystkiego zebyto poprawic/zmienic. Typowe zagrania producentow i dystrybutorow, modne jest ocieplanie wiec trzeba troszke wiecej uszczknac z tego tortu, skoro wiadomo juz ze sciany nie musza oddychac trzeba wymyslec inne haslo przewodnie i ktos to musi rozglaszac, a kto? Wiadomo ...   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Jesli chodzi o ten link, dom okragly jest domem szkieletowym -tak wynika z rysunku, wiec koleiny raz zapytam Wgregor, co to ma wspolnego ze twznoszeniem domow murowanych?

Pzdr.

----------


## Depi

> podpieranie się tym, że w innych krajach tak robią (nikt nie pisze DLACZEGO)
> to sorry, bzdura i smuty


Tia. Na naszej regionalnej grupie pojawił się jakiś młody (stażem - dwa posty na forum!) inwestor-mysliciel, który ogłosił pełen rewolucyjnego zapału, że ocieplanie (sic!), rekuperatory i te wszystkie inne bzdety są funta kłaków nie warte, i że należy budowac domy niecieplone, ale za to kupić POMPĘ CIEPŁA. Bo POMPA CIEPŁA jest tak tania w eksploatacji, że można puszczać sobie to ciepełko w kosmos i smiac się z debili, którzy ocieplili se dom.

Uzasadnienie, uwaga:

BO TAK ROBI SIĘ W SKANDYNAWII.

Khem.

----------


## Barbossa

staż nie jest problemem
broń mnie P.B. przed negowaniem takich ludzi
ważne jest co twierdzą, albo z powodu czego mają  te (za)twierdzenie

----------


## Emer

Oki, temat nie dawał mi spokoju, więc zrobiłem mały test. W roli głównej wystąpił pustak ceramiczny, obudowany styropianem i w połowie zasypany granulatem styropianowym. Perlitu nie mam, ale nie sądzę, by wyniki drastycznie się różniły. Obudowa styropianowa miała na celu odizolowanie boków pustaka, interesował mnie tylko przepływ ciepła w kierunku pionowym.
Całość ustawiłem na zamrażarce, która od dołu chłodziła pustak, góra była przykryta płytą styro.
Temperatura otoczenia: 27oC, temperatura bloczka na początku pomiaru:31oC (przyniosłem z nagrzanej szopy). Po zabudowaniu na zamrażarce różnica temperatury między dolną a górną krawędzią pustaka wynosiła ponad 40oC.
Teraz wyniki:



Generalnie miałem kiepski sprzęt, odczyt temperatury długo się stabilizował i mogą być jakieś odchyłki. Ale ogólną tendencję widać.
t1 to temperatura połowy niezasypanej, a t2 zasypanej granulatem.
Wygląda na to, że likwidacja pustki powietrznej jednak coś daje. Tam jakaś konwekcja chyba zawsze wystąpi - bo w ścianie zewnętrza ścianka pustaka będzie zawsze chłodniejsza niż wewnętrzna. Powietrze przy ścianie wewn. będzie się wznosić, a przy zewn. opadać, co musi doprowadzić do cyrkulacji powietrza.
Różnica między temperaturami obu połówek pustaka to ~15%, pytanie tylko, czy to jest zadowalający wynik. 
Ponieważ chcę budować z silikatów, to dla mnie taka podrasowana ceramika to i tak o niebo lepiej, niż moje silikaty. Na razie jestem ostrożnym optymistą, ale rzućcie na to okiem i powiedzcie co myślicie.

----------


## Wgregor

Ale w warunkach naturalnych, przy braku folii od środka, wykropli się woda. W przypadku ceramiki i powietrza ścieknie, lub zostanie na izloacji poziomej na fundamencie. W przypadku gęstego granulatu zawilgocenie jego będzie rosło. Nie mam badań ale zawilgocony granulat może lepiej przewodzić niż pustka powietrzna.

----------


## HenoK

> Generalnie miałem kiepski sprzęt, odczyt temperatury długo się stabilizował i mogą być jakieś odchyłki. Ale ogólną tendencję widać.
> t1 to temperatura połowy niezasypanej, a t2 zasypanej granulatem.


W zasadzie to pomierzyłeś jedynie jak szybko w takich warunkach stygnie  ten nagrzany wcześniej pustak. 
Jak by nie liczyć w warunkach ustalonych w środku pustaka niezależnie od jego izolacyjności powinna ustalić się średnia temperatura pomiędzy dolną i górną jego płaszczyzną. W Twoim przypadku 27-20=7 st. C. Wyniki znacznie odbiegające od tego rezultatu świadczą tylko o tym jak mało precyzyjna jest Twoja metoda pomiarowa  :sad: . Przykro mi, ale tak prostym sposobem różnicy w izolacyjności nie da się sprawdzić.

----------


## Emer

> W zasadzie to pomierzyłeś jedynie jak szybko w takich warunkach stygnie  ten nagrzany wcześniej pustak.


Co jest zależne od lambdy pustaka, czyż nie? Pomiar temperatury był po przeciwległej stronie pustaka - i taka temperatura mnie interesuje, bo u mnie będzie to na poziomie podłogi.




> Jak by nie liczyć w warunkach ustalonych w środku pustaka niezależnie od jego izolacyjności powinna ustalić się średnia temperatura pomiędzy dolną i górną jego płaszczyzną. W Twoim przypadku 27-20=7 st. C.


Tak mi się wydaje - i tak by się pewnie stało, ale ten proces jest powolny i dojście do warunków ustalonych to kupa czasu. Ja mierzyłem tylko przez 5 godzin, bo nie chciałem tego zostawiać bez nadzoru na noc. Wydawało mi się, że linię trendu już widać.

----------


## am76

> Ale w warunkach naturalnych, przy braku folii od środka, wykropli się woda. W przypadku ceramiki i powietrza ścieknie, lub zostanie na izloacji poziomej na fundamencie. W przypadku gęstego granulatu zawilgocenie jego będzie rosło. Nie mam badań ale zawilgocony granulat może lepiej przewodzić niż pustka powietrzna.


Nie, woda się nie wykropli. Przy grubym styro na zewnątrz, wilgotność w środku 50%, -15 stC na zewnątrz punkt rosy pojawi się gdzieś w styropianie blisko zewnętrznej strony. Na styku z gruntem wogóle się nic nie wykropli bo w ziemi jest za ciepło.

----------


## Wgregor

Im grubsza izolacja termiczna, tym zimniejszy tynk zewnętrzny. Niższa temperatura tynku na zewnątrz, to więcej krzywej rosy w ścianie. Dla przykładu w dachu wcześniej niż w ścianie, dawano izolację termiczną powyżej 10 cm i  nie trzeba nikogo przekonywać by zabezpieczano ją paroizolacją. 
Grubość izolacji termicznej ,właśnie, wymusza ochronę przed wilgocią.

----------


## am76

> Im grubsza izolacja termiczna, tym zimniejszy tynk zewnętrzny. Niższa temperatura tynku na zewnątrz, to więcej krzywej rosy w ścianie. Dla przykładu w dachu wcześniej niż w ścianie, dawano izolację termiczną powyżej 10 cm i  nie trzeba nikogo przekonywać by zabezpieczano ją paroizolacją. 
> Grubość izolacji termicznej ,właśnie, wymusza ochronę przed wilgocią.


Tak, ale punkt rosy wystąpi blisko tynku zewnętrznego i to tylko przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych i dość wyskoiej wilgotności wewnątrz domu.

Przy ociepleniu od środka punkt rosy wystąpi na styku ze ścianą lub w ścianie - oczywiście będzie to miało znaczenie wtedy gdy z jakiś powodów zrobimy dziurkę w paroizolacji lub po pewnym czasie zrobi się ona sama.

----------


## am76

I jeszcze dodam - że w dachu *zawsze* robimy wentylację od strony zewnętrznej bo nikt nie zakłada że wilgoć się do wełny nie dostanie. Ściana natomist stanowi dość duży opór dla "przenikania" pary wodnej.

----------


## Wgregor

Jak można porównywać "dziurkę" do do braku folii?
a zrozumienie fizyki?
Jeżeli w domu jest +23stC i wilgotność względna 40-45% to początek krzywej rosy zaczyna się od +8...+9stC. Teraz przy -10st na dworze tynk z domu słabo (5cm) izolowanym ma +2 st a w grubo (20cm) ma -6st to powietrze ostudzone z warunków , jak na wstępie, odda więcej wody wychodząc i stygnąc do +2 czy do -6 ?

----------


## Wgregor

> I jeszcze dodam - że w dachu *zawsze* robimy wentylację od strony zewnętrznej bo nikt nie zakłada że wilgoć się do wełny nie dostanie. Ściana natomist stanowi dość duży opór dla "przenikania" pary wodnej.


Jak słyszę, że ktoś, coś narzuca fizyce, robiąc "założenia" a jeszcze to robi za mnie pisząc NIKT!!!  NIE ZAKŁADA...


"W analizie przenikania ciepła przez przegrody budowlane przyjmujemy następujące założenia upraszczające: 

- pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie, 

- przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody,

- długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone, 

- warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów, 

- wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody. ""

To są założenia z fizyki budowli, dlatego oparte na takich założeniach programy typu OZC ośmieszają z nich korzystajacych ! 
"Założeniami praw fizyki się nie zmini i nie bądź pan gł..."

----------


## am76

> Napisał am76
> 
> I jeszcze dodam - że w dachu *zawsze* robimy wentylację od strony zewnętrznej bo nikt nie zakłada że wilgoć się do wełny nie dostanie. Ściana natomist stanowi dość duży opór dla "przenikania" pary wodnej.
> 
> 
> Jak słyszę, że ktoś, coś narzuca fizyce, robiąc "założenia" a jeszcze to robi za mnie pisząc NIKT!!!  NIE ZAKŁADA...
> 
> 
> "W analizie przenikania ciepła przez przegrody budowlane przyjmujemy następujące założenia upraszczające: 
> ...


No ale co wspólnego mają programy OZC i ich bardzo uproszczone modele do wentylacji od strony zewnętrznej wełny w dachu?

----------


## hes

> Tak, ale punkt rosy wystąpi blisko tynku zewnętrznego i to tylko przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych i dość wyskoiej wilgotności wewnątrz domu.


Wypada tylko się dziwić, skąd w ogóle ludzie mają pleśń na ścianach od 
wewnątrz gdzieś w narożnikach albo za meblami,  skoro tak trudno o to skraplanie.

----------


## am76

> Napisał am76
> 
> 
> Tak, ale punkt rosy wystąpi blisko tynku zewnętrznego i to tylko przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych i dość wyskoiej wilgotności wewnątrz domu.
> 
> 
> Wypada tylko się dziwić, skąd w ogóle ludzie mają pleśń na ścianach od 
> wewnątrz gdzieś w narożnikach albo za meblami,  skoro tak trudno o to skraplanie.


Zazwyczaj stąd, że:
- nie mają wentylacji
- nie mają ocieplenia (ściana jest zimna)

----------


## Wgregor

To ja się niezmiernie cieszę, ze nie trafiłem przy budowie domu na takich FIZYKÓW jak am76 czy aru. Moja para architektów dała mi izolację od srodka , mój kierownik budowy reszty dopinował (inż Jerzy Zajdler) . i przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym , bez kominka rachunki roczne nie przekraczaja 2000zł  (144m2) czyli 35kWh/m2 rocznie z wodą i świtłem. I mam rewelacyjny mikroklimat, a mieszkam już 7 lat.

----------


## Emer

Udało mi się pożyczyć dokładniejszy termometr. Fajnie. Zrobiłem drugi test. Niefajnie...
Tym razem bloczek miał już temperaturę otoczenia, poprawiłem też izolację. Wyszło coś takiego.



Czyli tym razem różnica jest prawie żadna. Wzrost temperatury pod koniec pomiaru wiąże się z tym, że był już dzień i temperatura w pomieszczeniu zaczęła wzrastać. Wtedy też przerwałem pomiar, nie było już chyba sensu kontynuować. Wyraźnie widać, że zasypanie pustek powietrza daje bardzo mało, tym razem jakieś 5%.
Niezależnie od wyników porównania, porotherm zaskoczył mnie swoją izolacyjnością. Po 22 godzinach płyta KG na której stał pustak (oddzielająca pustak od wnętrza chłodni) była pokryta szronem, a pustak po przeciwległej stronie miał kilkanaście stopni. Boki i góra pustaka były zaizolowane 5cm styropianu, więc dopływ ciepła był bardzo ograniczony, znacznie mniejszy niż w warunkach realnych.

To tak do poczytania odnośnie oporu cieplnego powietrza:
http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...7082_26725.htm
Szczególnie to:

----------


## am76

A ja pytałem swoich architektów o ocieplenie od środka i powiedzieli mi że nie można tak zrobić bo punkt rosy wypadnie w ścianie i będzie się w niej wykraplać w zimie woda. Skoro mi tak mówi dwóch architektów i tak mi pokazują programy ...

----------


## Emer

U mnie przy silikacie 24 cm, ociepleniu z zewnątrz 20 cm styropianu, temperaturze zewn. -20oC, wewnętrznej +20oC punkt rosy wypada daleko poza ścianą. Aby w takich warunkach w zimie wykropliła się woda, ściana musiałaby mieć temperaturę 8-10oC. A z obliczeń wychodzi, że będzie miała ponad 16oC. Nie ma szans na kondensację.

----------


## Wgregor

> U mnie przy silikacie 24 cm, ociepleniu z zewnątrz 20 cm styropianu, temperaturze zewn. -20oC, wewnętrznej +20oC punkt rosy wypada daleko poza ścianą. Aby w takich warunkach w zimie wykropliła się woda, ściana musiałaby mieć temperaturę 8-10oC. A z obliczeń wychodzi, że będzie miała ponad 16oC. Nie ma szans na kondensację.


Jeżeli silka ma 16 stopni ,to i fundament i grunt pod domem będzie ciągną do 16 stopni. A wilgoć zostanie (jeszcze gorzej) w styropianie! Przecież te + 8 tam właśnie wypadnie. konsekwencja, jeżeli dom ma 150 m2 i ogrzewasz go gazem to suma rocznych rachunków za prąd i gaz spokojnie dochodzi do 4000!!!

----------


## Wgregor

> A ja pytałem swoich architektów o ocieplenie od środka i powiedzieli mi że nie można tak zrobić bo punkt rosy wypadnie w ścianie i będzie się w niej wykraplać w zimie woda. Skoro mi tak mówi dwóch architektów i tak mi pokazują programy ...


Architekci to najchetniej by nie izolowali wcale. Ile osób na tym forum ma wiecej izoloacji niż przewidywał projekt? Myślę, że wszyscy cos gdzieć dołożyli, poprawili wentylacje ...

A jak ktoś nie rozumie to takie głupoty pisze. By wykropliła się woda w pukcie rosy musi tam się dostać ciepłe powietrze z domu, po to są folie paroizolacyjne. . Dlatego też ściany ocieplone z zewnątrz mają zimą zawilgocenie wyższe niż te izolowane od środkazdjęcie ze stromny instytutu budownictwa pasywnego. 
http://www.ibp.com.pl/


http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna

----------


## HenoK

> do *am76* i *Emer* po co prowadzicie dyskusję z forumowym trollem ?? nie rozumiecie że jego trzeba olać, inaczej za 5 min dowiecie się ze w Hiszpanii nie ma solarów, fundament to 400KW/mb, styropian chłonie wilgoć jak gąbka, nie ma różnic w zapotrzebowaniu na prąd w dzień i w nocy


Ten jak go nazywasz "troll" często niestety ma rację. 



> A ja pytałem swoich architektów o ocieplenie od środka i powiedzieli mi że nie można tak zrobić bo punkt rosy wypadnie w ścianie i będzie się w niej wykraplać w zimie woda. Skoro mi tak mówi dwóch architektów i tak mi pokazują programy ...


Czy też uważasz, że to prawda?
Przecież wystarczy zastosować paroizolację i punkt rosy w ścianie się nie pojawi.
Jacy to wiec architekci, którzy takich podstawowych zasad nie znają. 
Programom komputerowym się nie dziwie - tam obowiązuje zasada "podasz śmieci na wejściu, to na wyjściu otrzymasz także śmieci". Mało jest programów typu eksperckiego, prowadzących użytkownika przez cały proces obliczenia "za rękę". W większości przypadków przed ich stosowaniem trzeba zapoznać się z teorią.

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> do *am76* i *Emer* po co prowadzicie dyskusję z forumowym trollem ?? nie rozumiecie że jego trzeba olać, inaczej za 5 min dowiecie się ze w Hiszpanii nie ma solarów, fundament to 400KW/mb, styropian chłonie wilgoć jak gąbka, nie ma różnic w zapotrzebowaniu na prąd w dzień i w nocy
> 
> 
> Ten jak go nazywasz "troll" często niestety ma rację. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


podpisuję się pod tym "obiema ręcami"   :big grin:

----------


## am76

> A ja pytałem swoich architektów o ocieplenie od środka i powiedzieli mi że nie można tak zrobić bo punkt rosy wypadnie w ścianie i będzie się w niej wykraplać w zimie woda. Skoro mi tak mówi dwóch architektów i tak mi pokazują programy ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czy też uważasz, że to prawda?


Wydaje mi się że może to być prawda. Teoria to jest jedna rzecz ale praktyka to druga. Czy jesteś w stanie zapewnić że jeśli od środka dasz paroizolację to w przeciągu kilkudzuiesięciu lat jej użytkownaia nie powstanie dziurka przez którą bedzie się dostawać para do izolacji i potem do ściany? 




> Przecież wystarczy zastosować paroizolację i punkt rosy w ścianie się nie pojawi.


To jest teoria - jeśli powstanie dziurka to może się pojawić.




> Jacy to wiec architekci, którzy takich podstawowych zasad nie znają.


No ja nie wiem czy wielcy - chyba raczej niezbyt bo dość młodzi. Po politechnice, chyba powinni się tam czegoś nauczyć.




> Programom komputerowym się nie dziwie - tam obowiązuje zasada "podasz śmieci na wejściu, to na wyjściu otrzymasz także śmieci". Mało jest programów typu eksperckiego, prowadzących użytkownika przez cały proces obliczenia "za rękę". W większości przypadków przed ich stosowaniem trzeba zapoznać się z teorią.


Programy zapewne stosują jakieś proste modele nie uwzględniając wszystkich aspektów teoretycznych. Wystarczy zerknąć tutaj: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...7082_26725.htm 
Sprawa punktu rosy, wysychania jest dość złożona. Z tego co to zrozumiałem to do liczenia czy przegroda zewnętrzna budynku jest prawidłowa bierze się temperaturę średnią z poszczególnych miesięcy czy nie -20 dla stycznia tylko -3. Przy ścianie ocieplonej z zewnątrz punktu rosy nie ma. 

Przy ociepleniu od środka pozbywamy się niezbyt dużego mostaka przy styku podłoga-ściana-fundament (niezbyt bo grunt jest dość ciepły, fundament może być ocieplony obustronnie XPSem) ale za to dostajemy mostki na styku ściana zewnętrzna-ściana wenwnętrzna nośna, ściana zewnętrzna-strop betonowy.

----------


## HenoK

> Ten jak go nazywasz "troll" często niestety ma rację.


Nie twierdzę, że nie popełnia on błędów w swoich wypowiedziach, jednak odrzucanie wszystkich jego uwag, bez zastanowienia, uważam za co najmniej naciągane.

----------


## am76

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Ten jak go nazywasz "troll" często niestety ma rację.
> 
> 
> Nie twierdzę, że nie popełnia on błędów w swoich wypowiedziach, jednak odrzucanie wszystkich jego uwag, bez zastanowienia, uważam za co najmniej naciągane.


Też się pod tym podpisuję. W sczególności nie-CO. Jak dom nie za duży i cieplutki to tylko nie-CO. Gdyby mi żona nie nawymyślała różnych wykuszy i ... to też bym w to poszedł.

----------


## Wgregor

Teoria jedno, a praktyka drugie..

Wystarczy przejechać Hiszpanię i jest praktyka!
Wystarczy zmierzyć zawilgocenie ścian w lutym ,marcu , w domach ocielonych od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz i jest praktyka.
Mpoplaw - jesteś praktykiem czy teoretykiem , robiłeś pomiary zawilgocenia? Przejechałeś Hiszpanię samochodem?
Wiesz dlaczego solary się opłacają tylko w dużych inwestycjach ? 
Wiesz dlaczego tak się walczy o to by przyklejać izolację a nie izolować?

----------


## am76

> Teoria jedno, a praktyka drugie..
> Wystarczy zmierzyć zawilgocenie ścian w lutym ,marcu , w domach ocielonych od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz i jest praktyka.


A czy pomiary robiłeś w porównywalnych warunkach
- podobna izolacja - różnioca jedynie w  lokalizacji
- podobna wilgotność wewnątrz - taki sam system wentylacji, tak samo użytkowany

Z tego co widzę to ludzie uwielniają porównywać rzeczy niezbyt porównywalne - ewidentnie różne. Inny mi słowy, wynik porównania jest z góry narzucowny.

----------


## Wgregor

Ja nie robiłem , bo miernik to 4900 zł a ibez mierzenia uwięrzyłem w wyniki pomiarów, króre dostałem . Rozumiem zagadnienie. I tylko w jednym miejscu mi coś takiego przedstawiono.
A zawilgocenie ściany w % to jest sprawa nieporównywalna?? Jak tak można pisać. Czy jeżeli zawilgocenie różnych ścian ocieplanych od zewnątrz na koniec zimy nie występuje mniejsze niż 5% a ocieplanych od środka z folią nie przekracza 1% , to tego nie można porównać?

----------


## am76

> Ja nie robiłem , bo miernik to 4900 zł a ibez mierzenia uwięrzyłem w wyniki pomiarów, króre dostałem . Rozumiem zagadnienie. I tylko w jednym miejscu mi coś takiego przedstawiono.
> A zawilgocenie ściany w % to jest sprawa nieporównywalna?? Jak tak można pisać. Czy jeżeli zawilgocenie różnych ścian ocieplanych od zewnątrz na koniec zimy nie występuje mniejsze niż 5% a ocieplanych od środka z folią nie przekracza 1% , to tego nie można porównać?


Jeśli zorobimy pomiary w całkowicie różnych warunkach no to co tu porównywać. Nie będziemy wiedzieli co tak naprawdę ma wpływ na nasz wynik. Przecież chodzi o zbadanie wpływu umiejscowienia izolacji (na zewnątrz/w środku) na wilgotność ścian. Jeśli chcemy badać wyłącznie lokalizację to inne parametry przy różnych pomiarach muszą być takie same.

----------


## Wgregor

Czytałeś ten certyfikat?

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> Ja nie robiłem , bo miernik to 4900 zł a ibez mierzenia uwięrzyłem w wyniki pomiarów, króre dostałem . Rozumiem zagadnienie. I tylko w jednym miejscu mi coś takiego przedstawiono.
> A zawilgocenie ściany w % to jest sprawa nieporównywalna?? Jak tak można pisać. Czy jeżeli zawilgocenie różnych ścian ocieplanych od zewnątrz na koniec zimy nie występuje mniejsze niż 5% a ocieplanych od środka z folią nie przekracza 1% , to tego nie można porównać?
> 
> 
> Jeśli zorobimy pomiary w całkowicie różnych warunkach no to co tu porównywać. Nie będziemy wiedzieli co tak naprawdę ma wpływ na nasz wynik. Przecież chodzi o zbadanie wpływu umiejscowienia izolacji (na zewnątrz/w środku) na wilgotność ścian. Jeśli chcemy badać wyłącznie lokalizację to inne parametry przy różnych pomiarach muszą być takie same.


Nie komplikuj Nie gmatwaj, chodzi wyłącznie , o to ,czy jak będzie od środka folia to zawilgocenie ściany wzrośnie zimą czy spadnie?  I jaka będzie różnica!?

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> i co takiego ciekawego jest w tym linku?
> może chociaż która strona bo pierdół tam aż nadto, szkoda czasu na czytanie od góry do dołu nic nie wnoszącego paplania
> 
> 
> Pare pomysłów można zawsze ściagnąć. Np taki kształt domy ma chyba najlepszy współczynnik A/V :


A dlaczego pomineliście jak likwiduje się mostki termiczne -idealne rozwiązania- z 41 strony http://www.multi-comforthouse.pl/3.pdf

----------


## am76

Na 41 masz idealne rozwiązanie dla skrzyżowań typu - ściana-schody, ściana-balkon, ... a na 40 dla połączenia ściany z fundamentem. Tam masz wyraźnie pokazaną izolację termiczną od zewnątrz a ścianę posadowioną na fundamencie za pomocą bloczków z lambda < 0,12W/mK, czyli np. lekki, nienasiąkliwy ISOMUR o ile mnie pamięć nie myli.

----------


## aru

utopia też miała być idealna
gdyby tak dawać wiarę, we wszystko co publikują w necie, to by pewnie parę lapsusów się popełniło
ta propozycja jest idealna?
kto za?
kto przeciw?

----------


## Wgregor

Tu się zgadzamy , dlatego opieram się na pomiarach np zawilgocenia a nie na programach opartych na utopi.
U mnie się wszystko sprawdziło, a 7 lat użytkowania, z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym to chyba można coś wywnioskować.

----------


## am76

> Tu się zgadzamy , dlatego opieram się na pomiarach np zawilgocenia a nie na programach opartych na utopi.
> U mnie się wszystko sprawdziło, a 7 lat użytkowania, z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym to chyba można coś wywnioskować.


No tak, ale zapewne domek nie za wielki, na CWU oszczędzasz, nieciekawa zwarta bryła domu ... Nie każdy tak chce.

----------


## Wgregor

144m2 użytkowej powierzchi, emerytowi to wystarczy, A przyjemny mikroklimat 23-24 w upały i 23 st. zimą za niecałe 2000 zł rocznie też emeryta nie przeraża , ale oczywiście nie każdy musi tak chcieć. I cały system ogrzewania kosztował 6 000zł.

----------


## Wgregor

na cwu nie oszczędzam, leję dokładnie ile potrzeba.

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Nie twierdzę, że nie popełnia on błędów w swoich wypowiedziach, jednak odrzucanie wszystkich jego uwag, bez zastanowienia, uważam za co najmniej naciągane.
> 
> 
> ciekawa teoria, sugerujesz więc że należy słuchać inteligentnego inaczej bo może się kiedyś trafić że powie coś mądrego ??
> 
> no cóż, kilka osób na tym forum już próbowało go zrozumieć, ale jak na razie jeszcze nikt nie prowadził z nim polemiki dłużej niż przez kilka postów
> 
> ...


wystarczy umieć odsiać ziarno od plew   :Wink2:   a to potrafi Dobry Budowlaniec taki z krwi i kości jak *HenoK* a tu na forum (większość) - po przeczytaniu paru postów (no.. a jak  ma na liczniku pare tysiecy napisanych   :ohmy:   :Wink2: ...) i postawieniu "rencami" wynajętych ekip domku - uważa się za  ogromnie wielkiego budowlańca  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## awt

A czy przypadkiem dyskusja nie za bardzo się rozjechała z tematem przewodnim?
Przypomnę: chodzi od odizolowanie termiczne fundamentu od ściany nośnej!
propozycje:
- izomur
- beton komórkowy
- różne wariacje ceramiki
- ocieplać z dwóch stron fundament
- ???

Adam

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał an-bud
> 
> wystarczy umieć odsiać ziarno od plew    a to potrafi Dobry Budowlaniec taki z krwi i kości jak *HenoK*
> 
> 
> no to skoro się już podjąłeś tej trudnej sztuki to pokaż mi to ziarno, przetłumacz mi co on chciał między wierszami ??


Weź sito i czytaj   :Wink2:   ja też budowlaniec, ale *HenoK* jest lepszy   :big grin:

----------


## aru

i proponuję powrót do tematu wątka

----------


## Wgregor

Oczywiście ! wątek.
Najbardziej znaną a nawet jedyną metodą likwidowania mostków termicznych
jest zamknięcie izolacji termicznej. A ponieważ mostki termiczne, jako z natury najzimniejsze  elementy domu chłoną też znacznie więcej wilgoci, są więc nie tylko kosztowne w utrzymaniu, ale i potencjalnie niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. 
MOSTKOM TERMICZNYM MÓWIMY NIE!
Są dwa sposoby zamknięcia izolacji 
- gruba płyta fundamentowa ( wysoka cena , brak naprawdę doświadczonych wykonawców, ogromna pojemność cieplna utrudniająca sterowanie dobowe ogrzewaniem) 
-Izolowanie wszystkiego od środka, (sam tak mam od siedmiu lat to mogę obiektywnie stwierdzić, że jest super.)
Rysunki jednego i drugiego są http://www.nie-co.pl/izolowanie.php

----------


## am76

> Oczywiście ! wątek.
> Najbardziej znaną a nawet jedyną metodą likwidowania mostków termicznych
> jest zamknięcie izolacji termicznej. A ponieważ mostki termiczne, jako z natury najzimniejsze  elementy domu chłoną też znacznie więcej wilgoci, są więc nie tylko kosztowne w utrzymaniu, ale i potencjalnie niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. 
> MOSTKOM TERMICZNYM MÓWIMY NIE!
> Są dwa sposoby zamknięcia izolacji 
> - gruba płyta fundamentowa ( wysoka cena , brak naprawdę doświadczonych wykonawców, ogromna pojemność cieplna utrudniająca sterowanie dobowe ogrzewaniem) 
> -Izolowanie wszystkiego od środka, (sam tak mam od siedmiu lat to mogę obiektywnie stwierdzić, że jest super.)
> Rysunki jednego i drugiego są http://www.nie-co.pl/izolowanie.php


Z tego co się naczytałem to jest inaczej niż piszesz. Oczywiście jest rozwiązanie z płytą fundamentową, jest roazwiązanie z izolacją od środka, ale wtedy to jest raczej chyba szkieletor z murowaną warstwą osłonową na zewnątrz no i jest ocieplenie od wewnątrz każdego pokoju z osobna czyli tak jakby budować przy sobie wiele domow szkieletowych przy sobie.

Kolejne to rozwiązanie przedstawione w materiałach do których podałeś link na poprzedniej stronie (ISOVER multi comfort hause, strona 41) czyli:

izolacja termiczna jest od zewnątrz a ściana posadowiona na fundamencie za pomocą bloczków z lambda < 0,12W/mK, czyli np. lekki, nienasiąkliwy ISOMUR o ile mnie pamięć nie myli albo szkło piankowe jeśli pozwala na to konstrukcja.

----------


## j-j

> Oczywiście ! wątek.
> Najbardziej znaną a nawet jedyną metodą likwidowania mostków termicznych
> jest zamknięcie izolacji termicznej. A ponieważ mostki termiczne, jako z natury najzimniejsze  elementy domu chłoną też znacznie więcej wilgoci, są więc nie tylko kosztowne w utrzymaniu, ale i potencjalnie niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. 
> MOSTKOM TERMICZNYM MÓWIMY NIE!
> Są dwa sposoby zamknięcia izolacji 
> - gruba płyta fundamentowa ( wysoka cena , brak naprawdę doświadczonych wykonawców, ogromna pojemność cieplna utrudniająca sterowanie dobowe ogrzewaniem) 
> -Izolowanie wszystkiego od środka, (sam tak mam od siedmiu lat to mogę obiektywnie stwierdzić, że jest super.)
> Rysunki jednego i drugiego są http://www.nie-co.pl/izolowanie.php


Coraz przyjemniej się Ciebie czyta bez tych "sloganów", nawet jeśli sie z Tobą nie zgadzam.
- W tym przypadku nie zgodze się do końca bo płyta fundamentowa wystarczy 20 cm, co prawda to też duża pojemność cieplna ale dla celów sterowania ogrzewaniem wystarczy dać na to 3-5 cm styro i na to dodatkowo wylać ze 4 cm posadzki wraz z np. ogrzewaniem podłogówym.
-  tu się zgodze że od wewnątrz jednak tez nie do końca bo jakakolwiek nieszczelność od środka to mocno  niekorzystne a poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie montowac do styro czegokolwiek oprócz obrazków. Co prawda są specjalne kołki ale na pewno nie do ciuęższych elementów i dodatkowo każde powieszenie czegoś to dziurawienie tejże izolacji.

Dodam jeszcze jedną możliwość która mam u siebie (jeśli czytałeś wątek to wiesz)
- szkło piankowe w ścianie fundamentowej
no i jeszcze Isomur ale co do niego to mam mieszane uczucia zresztą na str 2 zamieszczałem efekt stosowania róznych materiałów w celu uniknięcia mostka przy fundamencie. Nie ma tam isomuru ale będzie on dawał gorszy efekt niż suchutki BK400 bo lambda BK przyjąłem 0,11 a Isomuru to ok. 0,3.
Jedyny plus isomuru to to że woda nie ma wpływu na jego izolacyjność w przeciwieństwie do np. BK.
Zresztą juz w tylu wątkach o tym dyskutowaliśmy że nie ma sensu się powtarzać.

pzdr

----------


## Wgregor

Nie jesteś prekursorem, są kraje gdzie już to próbowano szkła piankowe i zaniechano. 
Wszystkie folie (te same co w dachu ) mają właściwości samouszczelniania się na wkrętach , na 10-15 cm zakładkach , puszki też nie ma problemów. Zresztą porównywanie tych "nieszczelności do kompletnego braku paroizolacji to chyba żart.

Mnie na izolację od środka rekuperator i elektryczne ogrzewanie, namówił kolega który parę lat wcześniej (95-96) stawiał dom z maxa w Nadarzynie. Dom jest opisy znajdziesz w art 
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/72.html
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/73.html
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/74.html

Nie "podświetla" się całość , trzeba kopiować.

----------


## HenoK

> Rysunki jednego i drugiego są http://www.nie-co.pl/izolowanie.php


Rysunki są nawet czytelne, ale dla kogo przeznaczony jest ten opis?
Szwed, czy Norweg (nie wiem jaki to język) na tą stronę nie zajrzy, a Polaków ze znajomością tego języka też trudno się doszukać  :sad: .

----------


## Wgregor

Jak wszystko by było po polsku, to pewien jestem, że padłoby pytanie "A kto tak jeszcze robi?" ale rysunki są czytelne, a tłumaczenie  dach 0.08W/m2xC .... 500mm....  podłoga 3x100mm styr... 0.1W/m2xC  to chyba bezsens.

Rzuty i opisy są np tu
http://ekoenergia.polska-droga.pl/content/view/47/250/ 

czy domy
http://ekoenergia.polska-droga.pl/content/view/132/208/

----------


## am76

> Jak wszystko by było po polsku, to pewien jestem, że padłoby pytanie "A kto tak jeszcze robi?" ale rysunki są czytelne, a tłumaczenie  dach 0.08W/m2xC .... 500mm....  podłoga 3x100mm styr... 0.1W/m2xC  to chyba bezsens.
> 
> Rzuty i opisy są np tu
> http://ekoenergia.polska-droga.pl/content/view/47/250/ 
> 
> czy domy
> http://ekoenergia.polska-droga.pl/content/view/132/208/


No tak, ale przecież pod pierwszym linkiem są rysunki dla szkieletu z elewacją murowaną z cegły a pod drugim linkiem jest dom parterowy z podwieszanym sufitem. 

Jak dom będzie murowany z żelbetowym stropem i wenętrznymi ścianami konstrukcyjnymi murowanymi to nie da się od środka ocieplić tego bo będą mostki na styku strop-ścian zewnętrzna, ściana wenętrzna-ściana zwnętrzna.

----------


## Wgregor

Dla ciepła nie ma znaczenia czy nośny jest mur czy stelaż! 

Jakim cudem znajdziesz mostki izolując od środka i minimalizując zbędną akumulację? Widziałeś kiedyś jak wygląda izolacja termiczna?

----------


## j-j

> Nie jesteś prekursorem, są kraje gdzie już to próbowano szkła piankowe i zaniechano. 
> Wszystkie folie (te same co w dachu ) mają właściwości samouszczelniania się na wkrętach , na 10-15 cm zakładkach , puszki też nie ma problemów. Zresztą porównywanie tych "nieszczelności do kompletnego braku paroizolacji to chyba żart.
> 
> Mnie na izolację od środka rekuperator i elektryczne ogrzewanie, namówił kolega który parę lat wcześniej (95-96) stawiał dom z maxa w Nadarzynie. Dom jest opisy znajdziesz w art 
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/72.html
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/73.html
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi12(16)/74.html
> 
> Nie "podświetla" się całość , trzeba kopiować.


Nie pisałem że jestem prekursorem tylko że tak zrobiłem. Czy zaniechano? Nie wiem ale w celu uniknięcia jest szkło wykorzystywane cały czas. Do tego służy szkło Foamglass Perinsul. Ja uważałem i przeliczyłem w konsultacji z konstruktorem że wystarczy typ słabszy.
W kazdym razie jest to klejna metoda na likwidację tego moistka.

Wystarczy jedna nieszczelnosć w paroizolacji za izolacją wewnętrzną i z czasem może być niewesoło. I wciąż pozostaje problem z wieszaniem na izolacji wewnętrzneja, ajeśli już coś zawiesimy to  będzie dziurawiona. Tak więc nie wiem czy izolacja od wewnątrz ma same zalety. Wg mnie jest jednym z rozwiązań ale nie pozbawionych wad.

----------


## am76

> Dla ciepła nie ma znaczenia czy nośny jest mur czy stelaż!


 Faktycznie nie ma ale nie powinniśmy chyba porównywać izolacji w domu szkieletowym z izolacją w domu murowanym - to scałkowicie różne koncepcje. A to że szkiletor jest dużo prościej zrobić ciepły to dla mnie psrawa oczywista.

----------


## Wgregor

Temat jest likwidacja mostka do gruntu, więc likwidujemy!
Jak będzie temat jak pozbyć się wilgoci w ścianie? Też damy folię od środka, suchy mur może przemarzać , nic mu nie będzie.

http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna

A jak będzie temat jak dokładnie sterować ogrzewaniem? też....
http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna
Jak będzie temat jak zbudować dom 3 litrowy, też jedyne rozwiązanie...

http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna

Ponieważ innej metody izolacji termicznej ja gruby, suchy, nieprzezroczysty termos nikt nie wymyślił, to albo fizykę zaakceptujesz i skorzystasz jak ja , albo za to zapłacisz z własnej kieszeni. Masz wybór.

----------


## j-j

Przecież nie piszę, że tak się nie robi (izolacja od wewnątrz) tylko że to jedna z metod nie pozbawiona wad, które wymieniłem.
A są inne również dobre- wymieniłem je również wyżej.
Ja buduję dom pasywny i mam zamiar dokładnie taki wybudować bez stosowania Twojej metody izolacji od wewnątrz ale inną metodę wymienioną wyżej bo uważam że jest lepsza- i mam do tego prawo i jeśli uważasz że zapłacę za to ($) to wskaż mi dlaczego!

----------


## Wgregor

Bo to się nikomu nie udało. Nie da się połaczyć małych potrzeb ciepła z ogrzewaniem pośrednim pomieszczeń jak i wody, z brakiem paroizolacji od środka.

----------


## j-j

> Bo to się nikomu nie udało. Nie da się połaczyć małych potrzeb ciepła z ogrzewaniem pośrednim pomieszczeń jak i wody, z brakiem paroizolacji od środka.


Totalnie się z tym nie zgadzam.
Za zapotrezbowanie ciepła odpowiada "izolacja" a nie paroizolacja.
I nie pisz tylko o tej przeogromnej ilości wody która ma "zmoczyć" dom i w związku z tym pogorszyć izolacyjność i tylko paroziolacja nas uratuje od wewnątrz.

----------


## Wgregor

Dlaczego? Sucha izolacja to podstawa.  Inaczej nie zrobisz domu klasy A 
Trzeba powtarzać aż się utrwali ... izolacja to termos. Trzeba też dodawać, że komfort to wentylacja, a jak ktoś (często tu widzę) chce do komfortu i stabilnej wilgotności względnej zaprzęgnąć porowatość ścian i materiałów termoizolacyjnych .... zrobi więcej złego niż dobrego. 4% zawilgocenia to 50% oporu ciepła.

----------


## j-j

> Dlaczego? Sucha izolacja to podstawa.  Inaczej nie zrobisz domu klasy A 
> Trzeba powtarzać aż się utrwali ... izolacja to termos. Trzeba też dodawać, że komfort to wentylacja, a jak ktoś (często tu widzę) chce do komfortu i stabilnej wilgotności względnej zaprzęgnąć porowatość ścian i materiałów termoizolacyjnych .... zrobi więcej złego niż dobrego. 4% zawilgocenia to 50% oporu ciepła.


Zgadza się, sucha izolacja to podstawa ale przy normalnej wentylacji wilgoć w ilości praktycznie znikowej nic nie zrobi. Nie przesadzaj z tą ilością wytwarzanej wody, która miałaby "zmoczyć" dom bo tyle aż jej nie ma.

----------


## Wgregor

Minimum 5% zawilgocenia to wyniki badań. Faktycznie to znikoma ilość gdy dom zużywa 200kWh/m2 czy więcej , ale gdyby miał zużywać 30?
 Beton na który można kłaść już parkiet musi mieć do 6% wiec to znikoma ilość.  Ale 4% zawilgocenia to połowa izolacji to też znikoma ilość.

I co ma wentylacja do tego ? Jeżeli zapewni nam ( a od tego jest) strefę komfortu 22-25stC i 40-55%% ww to popatrz na wykres Molliera czy wykraplanie nie zacznie się w styropianie?

----------


## j-j

> Minimum 5% zawilgocenia to wyniki badań. Faktycznie to znikoma ilość gdy dom zużywa 200kWh/m2 czy więcej , ale gdyby miał zużywać 30?
>  Beton na który można kłaść już parkiet musi mieć do 6% wiec to znikoma ilość.  Ale 4% zawilgocenia to połowa izolacji to też znikoma ilość.
> 
> I co ma wentylacja do tego ? Jeżeli zapewni nam ( a od tego jest) strefę komfortu 22-25stC i 40-55%% ww to popatrz na wykres Molliera czy wykraplanie nie zacznie się w styropianie?



Beton to nie izolator więc ten argument to nie argument.

----------


## Wgregor

Chodziło tylko o to, że 5-cio% zawilgocenia nie zobaczysz, nie wyczujesz.

----------


## aru

według superteorii super twórcy ocieplenia od wewnątrz pójdzie więcej izolacji i jej wyprawy niż od zewnątrz, wyjątek będzie stanowił drewniak, lub murowany bez poddasza, strop tylko podwieszony
to samo z kosztamigdzie tu rewelacja?
ta ekonomia?


Hes - niewiele wyjaśniłeś, można powiedzieć wcale
jak ktoś prosi o konkrety, to Ty "musisz uciekać, robota czeka"
ślizgasz się

----------


## j-j

> Chodziło tylko o to, że 5-cio% zawilgocenia nie zobaczysz, nie wyczujesz.


Jaki to ma związek z tym co napisałem?
Ktoś kto "izoluje" to nie robi tego ani betonem, ani BK, ani silką ani ceramiką tylko najczęściej wełną lub styropianem.

pzdr

----------


## Wgregor

---Procentowy spadek oporu cieplnego jest dość podobny w styropianie, wełnie i ceramice i bk.
--Zawilgocenie jest największe w najzimniejszych elementach domu.
--Gdyby mostki termiczne nie były najzimniejszymi elementami nie byłyby mostkami termicznymi!
Nie wiem jak można jaśniej?

----------


## j-j

> Procentowy spadek oporu cieplnego jest dość podobny w styropianie, wełnie i ceramice i bk.


Bzdura, może wkleisz jakieś wykresy ... bo ja jeden odnośnie styropianu widziałem i piszesz nieprawdę!

----------


## Wgregor

Dr Wojciech Nawrot badania prowadził - niezależne!

----------


## Wgregor

Możesz się pocieszać wykresami, ale prawda jest taka, wilgoć w izolacji to zmniejszenie opory cieplnego. i to nie pomijalne!

----------


## j-j

Piszesz coraz mniej konkretnie i na coraz mniej odpowiadasz na pytania, brak Ci argumentów.
Pokaż te badania.
Oto styropian:


A są jeszcze wodoodporne np. pod posadzką, na ścianie fund., na zwykła ścianę nie ma to sensu..
A szkło piankowe w ogóle nie absorbuje wilgoci i nie zmnienia współ. przewodz. ciepła.

Pozostała jeszcze wełna. Tu nie wiem jak to jest. Ktoś coś może poda.

I na koniec powtórzę- sprawna wentylacja o której tak namiętnie piszesz wszędzie będzie miała również duży wpływ na pozbywanie się wilgoci.
Więc raczej wilgoć w domu dobrze wykonanym i ocieplonym od zewnątrz w rzeczywistości może niewiele zmienić.

----------


## Wgregor

To mam inne badania , niezależne. 
Poza  tym porównywalne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie przy "zamianie izolacji w ścianie. Gościu specjalnie by zbadać "grzanie” fundamentu, zawilgocenie ściany ,  wentylacje i rachunki, postawił na 6 lat bliźniaki i trzymał w nich jednakową temperaturę elektrycznie. Byłem tam, tam się przekonałem , zamówiłem taki projekt , jestem zadowolony i dzielę się doświadczeniami.

Gadałem z gościem też zadowolonym , twierdzącym, że ma dobrze dom 150m2 zrobiony jego rachunki prąd za rok 1000zł i gaz 3000zł !  Masz Pojęcie! i zadowolony!

----------


## j-j

Dobra na tym kończę dyskusję bo nie wiedzę jej dalszego sensu.
TB prawie nic sie nie zmieniłeś po takich doświadczeniach na tylu forach, ech.

----------


## Wgregor

Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "sprawna wentylacja", bo może piszemy o różnych sprawach?  Czy "sprawna wentylacja" to też dobra i komfortowa ?
Jeżeli uważasz, że rolą wentylacji jest nie dopuścić do zawilgocenia ściany z grubą wełną TO JA SIĘ NIE ZGADAM. 

W/g mnie wentylacja ma utrzymać wilgotność względną w pokojach na poziomie komfortu 40-55% i CO2 do 900ppm . Czyli dobra wentylacja  wpływa znacząco na zawilgocenie ścian bez paroizolacji. 

Chyba, że mamy różne definicje dobrej wentylacji?

----------


## Wgregor

Nie jestem TB choć przyznaję, że prawie o wszystko pytam, ale zobacz wątek gościa z Irlandii (ściana dwuwarstwowa) u niektórych się zmieniło, a ty dalej "może uda..'

----------


## Jezier

> Dobra na tym kończę dyskusję bo nie wiedzę jej dalszego sensu.


*j-j*Nie pokazuj TB wyników badań, bo jak nie pasują do jego poglądów to tym gorzej dla badań.
Poza tym w ścianach murowanych z zewnętrzną izolacją cieplną, płyty styropianu nie ulegają zawilgoceniu (badania ITB).

----------


## j-j

Wiesz Jezier po prostu do pewnego momentu dyskutuje się z nim w miarę normalnie ale tylko do momentu dopóki nie zaczyna mu brakować argumentów.
Szkoda, ja nie uważam się za wszechwiedzącego i staram się czerpać jak najwiecej skąd tylko mogę ale ten gość nie potrafi przyjąć tego że ktos myśli inaczej, ba, i jeszcze miałby ten ktoś mieć rację??!!

pzdr

----------


## j-j

Hehe, fakt, w sumie to tak wygląda mpopłav

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

> (...)a teraz usuńmy z tego założenia błędną tezę że styropian ciągnie wilgoć co pogarsza jego opór cieplny i nagle okazuje się ze *Wgregor* jest już w innym wątku gdzie od początku zaczyna wszystkich przekonywać że trzeba ocieplać od wewnątrz bo przez fundament ucieka ciepło bo styropian ciągnie wilgoć i jest przez to nieskuteczny jako izolacja itd i wkoło Macieju


I tak od wielu lat na wielu forach   :Confused: .

----------


## aru

ba, znajduje forumowiczów, którzy podrzucają mu pożywkę
jak z tą ścianą z irlandii, czy skąś tam

----------


## am76

A ja się jeszcze zastanawiam nad tym moskiem fundament-sciana. Czy jest sens się tym w ogóle zajmować? Powiedzmy że scianę fund. ocieplimy z zewnątrz dobrym styro 15cm, od środka 5cm - czy ma ktoś pomysł jak policzyć straty na takim mostku w ciągu sezonu grzewczego? 

Przez przypadek znalazlem opis z budowy domu enegooszczędnego Lipińskich:

_wprowadziliśmy drobne zmiany,...zrezygnowaliśmy z płyty fundamentowej i z bloczków Isomur. z płyty dlatego, że na etapie fundamentu trzeba mieć już zaplanowaną kanalizę i wodę, a my nie mieliśmy pojęcia co i gdzie  
a z bloczków Isomur, ponieważ cena (60zł/cegła) zabiła nas i raczej ten zakup nie zwróciłby się w przyszłych rachunkach przez 2 pokolenia. w pracowni Lipińscy powiedzieli nam, że jeśli robimy posadzkę na gruncie to nie ma potrzeby stosowania bloczkow._

----------


## j-j

> w pracowni Lipińscy powiedzieli nam, że jeśli robimy posadzkę na gruncie to nie ma potrzeby stosowania bloczkow. [/i]


Co to znaczy??  :ohmy:

----------


## am76

Nie wiem ale trzeby się z kontekstu domyślić. Pewnie chodzi o to, że nie ma płyty tylko ławy,  na nich ściany fundamentowe, na nich ściany. A podłogi normalnie - styropian + wylewka na nim.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post26628...isomur#2662806

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał am76
> 
> w pracowni Lipińscy powiedzieli nam, że jeśli robimy posadzkę na gruncie to nie ma potrzeby stosowania bloczkow. [/i]
> 
> 
> Co to znaczy??


Pewnie tyle, że trzeba policzyć, czy się to kalkuluje (po ilu latach się zwróci)  :smile: .

----------


## zukow2

zaczynam niedługo budowę energooszczędnej chałupy.
w projekcie mam fundament z bloczków M-6 a  i Isomur na górze.

napiszcie z czego zrobiliście ew. zamierzacie robić fundament w domu -w zamiarze -energooszczędnym.

----------


## coulignon

ja mam płytę fundamentową. Postała zimę razem z chałupą i jest ok  :Lol:

----------


## zukow2

fajny pomysł, ale u mnie już za późno na zmianę.
szukam jakiś bloczków.W projekcie mam M-6, ale nie wiem cz nie są za zimne do mojego energooszcz. domku.

no i czym zastąpić ten isomur bo drogi jak cholera.

----------


## krebs1976

Śledze ten wątek ponieważ także rozważam zastosowanie isomuru. Temat się rozmył i wkradł się perlit  :ohmy:  
A ja nadal nie wiem czy warto zastosować isomur.
Mój archtekt zaprojektował ścianę fundamentową od zew styropian 10cm i od wew. 5 cm zachodzący aż na ławę fundamentową.
Z krótkich wyliczeń wynika, że koszt obłożenia styropianem z dwóch stron będzie podobny do zastosowania isomuru. Pytanie brzmi czy napewno wart podrażać inwestycję w jeden lub drugi spodób?
Bo może wstarczy tradycyjnie tylko od zew. styropian?
Pozdrawiam Radek

----------


## NOTO

Ja atylko uczulam na jakość wykonania. Zrób to co mniej generuje błędów "fachowców". To jest najgorsza rzecz w kazdej technologii.

----------


## j-j

> Śledze ten wątek ponieważ także rozważam zastosowanie isomuru. Temat się rozmył i wkradł się perlit  
> A ja nadal nie wiem czy warto zastosować isomur.
> Mój archtekt zaprojektował ścianę fundamentową od zew styropian 10cm i od wew. 5 cm zachodzący aż na ławę fundamentową.
> Z krótkich wyliczeń wynika, że koszt obłożenia styropianem z dwóch stron będzie podobny do zastosowania isomuru. Pytanie brzmi czy napewno wart podrażać inwestycję w jeden lub drugi spodób?
> Bo może wstarczy tradycyjnie tylko od zew. styropian?
> Pozdrawiam Radek



Napiszę dlaczego może perlit będzie lepszy:

bo choć wraz z isomurem mają takie samo lambda (choć nawet chyba isomur ma trochę gorsze) to wysokość bloczka perlitu (ok. chyba 25 cm)  jest większa niż isomuru (ok. chyba 11 cm) więc oczywiste jest to co jest lepsze.
Ale jeśli dajemy 11 cm styro pod posadzkę to isomur o wys. 11 cm będzie prawie jednakowo dobry jak perlit.

pzdr

----------


## kibito

Witam wszystkich 

pytanie odnośnie postu Krebs'a -  jeśli cena z zastosowaniem isomuru i obkładaniem styro obustronnie podobna to czy nie lepsze jest rozwiązanie ze styro które dodatkowo ogranicza nam migrację ciepła w poziomie i zapobiega wychładzaniu ziemi pod budynkiem -- a to jednak duża pow. 
czy to ma sens i czy zmniejszona temp. gruntu pod budynkiem będzie marginalna ?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Panowie !

Pytanie 1. Gdzie teraz produkuje się TB. Kto wie ? 
Stwierdzenie 1. Nie jest możliwe aby zamilkł !

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## HenoK

> Pytanie 1. Gdzie teraz produkuje się TB. Kto wie ?


Stęskniłeś się za nim?

----------


## kibito

quote="krzysztof5426"]Panowie !

Pytanie 1. Gdzie teraz produkuje się TB. Kto wie ? 
Stwierdzenie 1. Nie jest możliwe aby zamilkł !

Pozdrawiam.[/quote]

po takim pytaniu nowej osoby istnieje zagrożenie iż to sam TB  pyta -
taki wilk w owczej skórze  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Witam !

Ja nie z tego miasta i na dodatek amator budowlany.

Czy wyobrażasz sobie , że Pan TB tak mógłby o sobie napisać ?

PS. Pytanie zadałem, bo na innym forum znalazłem wpisy o identycznej treści jak tu, oczywiści pod innym ......


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kibito

to było w formie żartu ale skoro już pofatygowałeś się rozwiać wątpliwości  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam i życzę owocnego czerpania z ogromu informacji jakie drzemią w necie -- tylko jak zawsze trzeba odsiać ziarno od plew  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

OK. Wybacz, ale w poniedziałek byłem autkiem w Warszawie i po 19 już mój osobisty twardziel zaczął odmawiać posłuszeństwa.(' :Lol: ')

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kibito

a w temacie mostka  - ja odpuszczam sobie wszelkiego rodzaju wynalazki typu isomur, perlit itd - mam zamiar polecieć silikatami od ławy po sam dach tyle że ocieplam ściany fundamentowe z obu stron - czy to się sprawdzi na tyle dobrze ? - nie wiem ale tak będzie może  łatwiej i taniej ( bez trudnych wyborów  :smile:  )

----------


## krzysztof5426

Witaj !

Jestem na etapie planowania. Domu pasywnego nie zbuduje, ale rozważam wszelkie możliwości.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Teves

> a w temacie mostka  - ja odpuszczam sobie wszelkiego rodzaju wynalazki typu isomur, perlit itd - mam zamiar polecieć silikatami od ławy po sam dach tyle że ocieplam ściany fundamentowe z obu stron - czy to się sprawdzi na tyle dobrze ? - nie wiem ale tak będzie może  łatwiej i taniej ( bez trudnych wyborów  )


Prawidłowa hydroizolacja silikatu w gruncie do tanich nie należy, bloczki betonowe + isomur+ izolacja fundamentów z zewnątrz i silikatowe ściany drożej chyba nie wyjdą. Ja budowałem z silikatu i z poziomej izolacji termicznej nie zrezygnowałbym przy tym materiale. (silikat robi tez za hydroizolację poziomą)

----------


## kibito

jeśli dam na ławę poziomą izolację i między ścianą fundamentową z silki 24 (20) a murami z silki 24 (15) także poziomą oraz wymaluję jakimś "mazidłem" ściany fundamentowe  i obłożę je  styro (hydro) to nie wystarczy ? ( racja że z tego punktu widzenia zapowiada się trochę wydatku ale chyba zda egzamin taki układ ? )

----------


## Teves

Silikat w ziemi pomazany byle czym, ja bym się bał. Dobra izolacja silkatu to koszt większy niż isomur albo i porównywalny.  Dałem bloczki betonowe pomazane byle czym a na to isomur. Podobno na isomuerze można stawiać bez jakichkolwiek izolacji poniżej. Silikat to straszliwy przewodnik ciepła, namawiam do odcięcia tego transportu w pionie.  Za to przy -5 na dworze dom traci jakiś 1C na dobę bez ogrzewania  :smile:

----------


## kibito

A co powiesz na rozwiązanie ceramika+perlit omawiane wcześniej ?
albo elementy novomur ? czy isomur ma lepsze właściwości ?

----------


## Teves

Musisz wziąć pod uwagę dwie sprawy ciepło i wilgoć.

Myślę ze każdy z powyższych patentów jest skuteczny jeśli chodzi o ciepło, isomur jest na pewno drogi  :sad:  to wiem.
Druga sprawa to woda, jak dajesz silikat w ziemie to jest to tym bardziej ważne. Jak dasz beton w ziemię i skutecznie odetniesz transport wilgoci w górę to izolacja pionowa fundamentów nie jest tak krytyczna.

----------


## kibito

> Musisz wziąć pod uwagę dwie sprawy ciepło i wilgoć.
> 
> Myślę ze każdy z powyższych patentów jest skuteczny jeśli chodzi o ciepło, isomur jest na pewno drogi  to wiem.
> Druga sprawa to woda, jak dajesz silikat w ziemie to jest to tym bardziej ważne. Jak dasz beton w ziemię i skutecznie odetniesz transport wilgoci w górę to izolacja pionowa fundamentów nie jest tak krytyczna.


to ja chyba czegoś nie "kumam"
jaka jest różnica miedzy skuteczną izolacją wilgociową miedzy bloczkami a silikatami a silikat i silikat ?  więc jeśli dam dam dobrą izolację miedzy silikaty ze ściany fundamentowej a murami to będzie tak samo jak między bloczki fundamentowe a silikaty z muru ?  chyba ze bloczki lepiej izolują od wilgoci ? 

pytam bo na logikę to jest dość niepojęte skoro i tak między np. ławy a ściany i mur daje się folię/papę --- chyba że ta stara szkoła pomija jakieś nowe obliczenia ? 
( to tylko pytania laika więc proszę o wyrozumiałość )

----------


## Teves

Nie jestem super doradca od hydroizolacji, ale moje przemyślenia : 

- jakoś średnio wygląda silikat jak naciągnie wody a robi to bardzo chętnie, a bloczkowi betonowemu to chyba wszystko jedno i taki skory do ciągnięcia wody to on znów nie jest - to odnośnie hydroizolacji pionowej.
- Jak już ten bloczek silikatowy w fundamencie naciągnie wody to i owszem, możesz odciąć transport wody w górę do ścian za pomocą folii, ale transportu ciepła w dół nie odetniesz a ścianka fundamentowa z silikatu będzie to robiła tym skuteczniej im więcej wody wciągnie,

dlatego mi wychodzi ze lepiej fundament  z bloczków betonowych i jakiś izolator termiczny poziomy bo:
-bloczek betonowy mniej skłonny do picia wody, a nawet jak pociągnie to niewiele to mu zaszkodzi.
- potrzebne termoizolacja w poziomie (isomur lub coś innego) bo jak ścianka fundamentowa zechce pociągnąć ciepło w dół to napotka barierę.

A tak w ogóle jak nie robisz piwnicy to zrób płytę  :smile:

----------


## kibito

:big grin:  temat płyty był już przerabiany ale nie udało się go przeforsować  :sad:  
bez garażu wychodziło jakiś 190m2 kloca betonowego, argument ceny był nie do przejścia do tego jeszcze sprawa bezbłędnego przygotowania wszystkich instalacji i przejść

dowiadywałem się już o novomur light i wychodzi niecałe 13 euro za sztukę  - na odpowiedź w sprawie ceny Isomuru jeszcze czekam 

zobaczymy po ile cenią te "cudowne" wynalazki  :smile:

----------


## j-j

> temat płyty był już przerabiany ale nie udało się go przeforsować  
> bez garażu wychodziło jakiś 190m2 kloca betonowego, argument ceny był nie do przejścia do tego jeszcze sprawa bezbłędnego przygotowania wszystkich instalacji i przejść
> 
> dowiadywałem się już o novomur light i wychodzi niecałe 13 euro za sztukę  - na odpowiedź w sprawie ceny Isomuru jeszcze czekam 
> 
> zobaczymy po ile cenią te "cudowne" wynalazki


No, trochę kosztuje, to lepiej wynieść dom 30 cm nad grunt zaizolować przeciwilgociowo i dać BK400 lub BK300. Albo kto wie czy nie lepiej ceramika z perlitem.

pzdr

----------


## kibito

no kosztuje  :smile:  
ale ten BK pod ściany z silikatów 24 to chyba nie do końca będzie ok ? ciężko trochę dla "pompowanego" betonu

na chwile obecną rozważam temat isomur/novomur i obkładać fundamenty styro po obu stronach -- na teraz najprostsze rozwiązanie jaki mi się nasuwa ( może nie najtańsze ale jest )

----------


## j-j

> no kosztuje  
> ale ten BK pod ściany z silikatów 24 to chyba nie do końca będzie ok ? ciężko trochę dla "pompowanego" betonu
> 
> na chwile obecną rozważam temat isomur/novomur i obkładać fundamenty styro po obu stronach -- na teraz najprostsze rozwiązanie jaki mi się nasuwa ( może nie najtańsze ale jest )


A co stawiasz wieżowiec  :wink:  że boisz się stawiać silkę na BK? Nic mu nie będzie   :smile:  wieniec też lejesz na BK, i nadproza też jak budujesz z BK a waga wieńca i betonu na nadproże to jak 6 wierszy silki  :wink: .

pzdr

----------


## ja14

Ja bym sie bal udzielac takich porad bez przeliczenia konstrukcji. Warstwa cokolowa musi przeniesc wszystkie obciazenia, ze stropem i dachem wlacznie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## j-j

> Ja bym sie bal udzielac takich porad bez przeliczenia konstrukcji. Warstwa cokolowa musi przeniesc wszystkie obciazenia, ze stropem i dachem wlacznie.
> Pozdrawiam.


A jak stawiasz dwie kondygnacje z BK i pierwszy na ścianie fund. byłby BK oczywiście to przecież tak jakbyś stawiał jedną kondygnację z silki.
Przecież BK to nie styropian tylko materia konstrukcyjny.
Poza tym cieżar samego materiału ścian stanowi mały procent uwzględniając jeszcze wiatr, śnieg więźbę, pokrycie dachu itp.

pzdr

----------


## Teves

> Ja bym sie bal udzielac takich porad bez przeliczenia konstrukcji. Warstwa cokolowa musi przeniesc wszystkie obciazenia, ze stropem i dachem wlacznie.
> Pozdrawiam.


A ile kondygnacji można postawić na BK? Chyba ze 4 wraz ze stropami.

----------


## ja14

No i niech beda to dwie kondygnacje z silki i juz ciezar scian jest taki jak 4 kondygnacje z bk.
Teoretycznie OK ale sa miejsca gdzie obciazenia sa wieksze: np filary pomiedzy drzwiami itp.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kibito

u mnie wysokość ścian z silki 24 to max 2,70 m +wieniec (strop drewniany )- tak więc nisko i lekko  :smile:  - ściany szczytowe nad wieńcem nie murowane tylko "kombinowane" OSB + styro coś jak w szkieletowcu . 
solbet 400 ma jakieś 2,0 MPa - ale to chyba temat dla konstruktora by przeliczył :/ 
co do walorów termo - to z tego co znalazłem w necie to solbet 400 współczynnik λ 0,110 W/mk a np novomur light λ pozioma 0,189 W/(mk),a poziomy 0,083 W/(mk)

i teraz pytanie laika czemu jedni podają W/mk a inni W/(mk) ? (przykład ze strony solbetu i pdf od schock'a)

----------


## j-j

> u mnie wysokość ścian z silki 24 to max 2,70 m +wieniec (strop drewniany )- tak więc nisko i lekko  - ściany szczytowe nad wieńcem nie murowane tylko "kombinowane" OSB + styro coś jak w szkieletowcu . 
> solbet 400 ma jakieś 2,0 MPa - ale to chyba temat dla konstruktora by przeliczył :/ 
> co do walorów termo - to z tego co znalazłem w necie to solbet 400 współczynnik λ 0,110 W/mk a np novomur light λ pozioma 0,189 W/(mk),a poziomy 0,083 W/(mk)
> 
> i teraz pytanie laika czemu jedni podają W/mk a inni W/(mk) ? (przykład ze strony solbetu i pdf od schock'a)


To to samo, po prostu nie dali nawiasu.
A BK300 ma nawet 0,08  :smile: .
A to 0,189 to ma tylko taki plus że trzyma te wlaściwości w stanie nawet wilgotnym a BK niestety nie ale jak pisałem zacząć dom wyżej i od razu od BK300 lub 400 z dobrą izolacją przeciwwilgociową i będzie dobrez.

pzdr

----------


## kibito

nie wiem czy dobrze odczytałem ale skoro solbet 400 ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie 2MPa to ten novomur light jest jeszcze słabszy bo w tabeli podają 1,2 N/mm2 - natomiast Isomur podają klasę wytrzymałości jak w bloczkach bet. czyli 20.

 J-J'a z tym komórkowym jestem na tak  byle dobrze się przyłożyć do wyizolowania hydro ( z wodą nie mam problemów bo nawet w okresach wiosennych jest jej tyle co kot napłakał - ogólnie to teren z "pieprzu" sucho na 2m w głąb) ale co z tymi miejscami szczególnie narażonymi na nacisk - u mnie sporo okien 235 wys od samej podłogi - czy te miejsca nie będą zbyt narażone ?

----------


## j-j

> nie wiem czy dobrze odczytałem ale skoro solbet 400 ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie 2MPa to ten novomur light jest jeszcze słabszy bo w tabeli podają 1,2 N/mm2 - natomiast Isomur podają klasę wytrzymałości jak w bloczkach bet. czyli 20.
> 
>  J-J'a z tym komórkowym jestem na tak  byle dobrze się przyłożyć do wyizolowania hydro ( z wodą nie mam problemów bo nawet w okresach wiosennych jest jej tyle co kot napłakał - ogólnie to teren z "pieprzu" sucho na 2m w głąb) ale co z tymi miejscami szczególnie narażonymi na nacisk - u mnie sporo okien 235 wys od samej podłogi - czy te miejsca nie będą zbyt narażone ?


Narażone to będą te fragmenty ściany między oknami.
Osobiście nie sądzę aby w domu jedorodzinnym BK400 czy 300 nie wytrzymał.
ja u siebie liczyłęm i w najbardziej niekorzystnym miejscu wyszedł mi nacisk zaledwie coś koło 3,5 kg/cm2.

pzdr

----------


## kibito

wyliczenia łopatologicznie na pieszo czy jest do tego jakiś programik? 
z ciekawości policzyłbym dla swojego klocka  :smile:

----------


## desmear

a bloczki optiroc ?
stosował ktoś ?

----------


## ja14

> wyliczenia łopatologicznie na pieszo czy jest do tego jakiś programik? 
> z ciekawości policzyłbym dla swojego klocka


Na stronie www.betonkomorkowy.com.pl jest do pobrania poradnik dla projektantow, gdzie sa przyklady wyliczen opisane na tyle prosto, ze nawet laik zrozumie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kibito

dzięki wielkie - jako laik postaram się przez to przebrnąć  :big grin:  
dzis przysłali mi wycenę za isomur - ~65 zł za 1 mb ! za te pieniądze to zrobię pewnie taką hydroizolacje dla gazobetonu że w wodzie będzie pewnie mógł stać  :big grin:  
a tak serio to wałczę dalej by coś w końcu wybrać - sensownego

----------


## ThomasJ

Witam serdecznie, przeczytałem całe to forum odnośnie ISOMURU bo mam ten produkt w projekcie.

Wahałem się czy jest sens go stosować ale z tego co rozmawiałem z fachowcami to warto.

Uzyskałem również pomocne informacje u dystrybutora pustaków Isomur.

kibito chyba pytałeś się w innej firmie niż ja bo ja mam inną cenę za pustak Isomur?
W firmie Stahlton Polska dostałem ofertę za isomur 61zł/mb.

Klasa wytrzymałości 20MPa oraz niska nasiąkliwość w stosunku do innych materiałów jak silikat i beton komórkowy to jego zalety, które mi przedstawiono.

13Euro za sztukę Novomuru o niższej klasie wytrzymałości to znacznie więcej niż Isomur.
Do tego nie posiadają dopuszczenia do obrotu.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących domy energooszczędne.

----------


## 7tonik

Są dwa produkty isomur i isomur-light. Dla jednorodzinnych wystarcza light. Z tego co pamiętam ma lepszą izolacyjność, a mniejszą wytrzymałość. Ceną też się pewnie różnią.

----------


## kibito

Ja miałem wycenę na isomur light
ale na chwile obecną kreśli się projekt z gazobetonem odmiana 400 jako bariera z poziomą izolacją wilgociową pod i nad nim - później wysyłam to do konstruktora dla uspokojenia własnego sumienia i żony  :smile: 
isomur zastosuje jako ostateczność - albo nic nie dam bo i tak fundamenty będą izolowane z obu stron - z zewnątrz 15 w środku 10 lub 5 jeszcze nie wiem ( oczywiście jakiś hydro styro)
pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr-kaczor

Witam, przeczytałem ten wątek od początku i napiszę szczerze że się zacząłem gubić z teoriami. Zastanawiam się nad perlitem w pierwszej warstwie nad bloczkami fundamentowymi która będzie stykać się ze styropianem na chudziaku. Główny problem jaki dostrzegłem w postach to był problem zawilgocenia tego perlitu, i tak myślełem że pod tym pustakiem z perlitem jest hydroizloacja (papa, membran pvc itp), a czy dobrym pomysłem będzie położenie na tym pustaku kolejnej warstwy hydroizolacji, wówczas ochroni ona przed wnikaniem wilgoci w ten perlit ?? 

Czyli można przyjąć że pustak ceramiczny wypełniony perlitem to zawsze jakieś mniejsze uciekanie ciepła w fundament ?


Piotr

----------


## adi10

Ja się pytałem o ISOMUR w firmie J&P  i Stahlton Polska. W tej pierwszej cena za pustaki była znacznie wyższa, do tego laska nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat tych pustaków. Warto jednak się chyba pytać u producenta. Niestety nie mają w ofercie pustaków ISOMUR Light więc wezmę ISOMUR Plus.

----------


## ThomasJ

jestem podobnego zdania. wszelkie informacje można znaleźć na stronce www.stahlton.com.pl

----------


## nowypalacz

> mpoplaw, sugerujesz że za BK lub porotermem zlikwiduje mostek cieplny na styku sciana fundament?


Trzeba dać styropian. BK może troszkę zmniejszy przy kontakcie ale nieznacznie.

----------


## 7tonik

Ten wątek jest o tym, jak skutecznie pozbyć się mostka pionowego. Tradycyjne ocieplenie fundamentu raczej nie jest wystarczającym sposobem.

----------


## wilmax

Witajcie,też zamierzam budować z silikatu 18cm,myślałem nad płytą ale 170m.kw to koszt ok.50tys.zł także odpada.
Isomur to ok.6tys.zł,Novomur to ok.5tys.zl też sporo,w sumie na pewno taniej niż płyta ale jednak.
Z tego co czytam jako izolacja pionowa w grę wchodzi BK400 lub 600.
Pytanie,czy ktoś już tak wybudował pod silikatem ? Ja mam parterówkę z drewnianym dachem także nie jest to ciężki temat.
Ktoś wcześniej podjął tematu bloczków keramzytowych Optirocka jako górną warstwę ściany fundamentowej ?
http://optirocblok.pl/images/galerie...optiroc-24.pdf
 Jak się na to zapatrujecie ?
Wg mnie na pewno lepiej niż bloczek/silikat i pewniej niż BK/silikat.

----------


## wilmax

> ja mam BK-600 na fundamencie, ale dalej mam już U-220 wiec nie wiem czy to ci coś pomoże


Kolejna kombinacja  :wink:  Dzięki
Jako,że keramzyt pod silikat dalej mnie nurtuje,znalazłem ciekawe rozwiązanie z bloczkami szalunkowym z keramzytu jako górna warstwa ściany fundamentowej.Z tego co piszą ściana fundamentowa nie musi być ocieplana w takim przypadku  :Confused:  
http://www.termat.pl/index.php?content=3&lang=pl&id=1

----------


## 7tonik

Myślę, że akurat w tym temacie opinie inwestorów, którzy zastosowali jakieś rozwiązanie nie za dużo wnoszą. Bo jak to sprawdzić, z jaką skutecznością? Ja zastosowałem Isomur. I co mogę powiedzieć, że mam i tyle. A ile to dało nie wiem. Mogę mieć dobre samopoczucie na podstawie danych producenta o przeprowadzonych badaniach.

----------


## wilmax

> Myślę, że akurat w tym temacie opinie inwestorów, którzy zastosowali jakieś rozwiązanie nie za dużo wnoszą. Bo jak to sprawdzić, z jaką skutecznością?


Co do zasadności takiego rozwiązania to fakt,tutaj bazujemy na swoim widzimisie lub lekturze ale opnie na temat BK czy innych kruchych materiałów pod silikatem jak najbardziej,chodzi oto czy domek stoi czy nic nie pęka itp  :wink:

----------


## Teves

> Myślę, że akurat w tym temacie opinie inwestorów, którzy zastosowali jakieś rozwiązanie nie za dużo wnoszą. Bo jak to sprawdzić, z jaką skutecznością? Ja zastosowałem Isomur. I co mogę powiedzieć, że mam i tyle. A ile to dało nie wiem. Mogę mieć dobre samopoczucie na podstawie danych producenta o przeprowadzonych badaniach.


Na tej samej zasadzie mogę powiedzieć: " co murarz wie o budowaniu domów?"  buduje robi wianek i idzie budować następny- jedyne co wie to, że ten pierwszy się nie przewrócił. Też mam isomur  :smile:  i dobrze mi z tym.

----------


## ThomasJ

Witam, zastanawiam się skąd niektórzy Was biorą ceny za ISOMUR. Ja wiem że nie jest to tak wysoko jak niektórzy podają. Pytałem sie również o Novomur także wyszedł drożej niż Isomur. Do tego co się orientowałem to pustaki Novomur nie posiadają dopuszczenia do sprzedaży na rynku polskim i mają gorszy współczynnik przewodności cieplnej Lambda.

Co do BK 400 czy 600 czy firma przedstawiia dane kiedy materiał nie jest badany w stanie laboratoryjnym suchym. Zapytałem się przedstawiciela pewnej firmy i nie był mi w stanie odpoweidzieć jaka jest naprawdę Lambda.

Patrząc na dom Państwa Lipińskich tam była stosowana tylko jedna warstwa BK a na niej stał Isomur. 

Powstaje kolejna inwestycja pod Wrocławiem Archipelagu i tam również stosują Isomur chociaż ściany są wykonane z BK.

Czyżby nie znali zalet BK??

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących.

----------


## 7tonik

Utrata właściwości izolacyjnych BK przy zawilgoceniu jest powszechnie znana. Stąd zreszta problem mostka pionowegi, który wystepuje m.in. przy ścianie z BK. I nie zmieni tego cieplejsza odmiana. Zaletą isomuru jest brak nasiąkliwości i duża wytrzymałość na ściskanie. Można go stosować nawet przy silikatach grubości 18




> Niestety nie mają w ofercie pustaków ISOMUR Light więc wezmę ISOMUR Plus.


Proponuję zaczekać na light. Ma znacznie lepszy współczynnik pionowy, nie mówiąc już o poziomym.

----------


## desmear

> Witam, zastanawiam się skąd niektórzy Was biorą ceny za ISOMUR. Ja wiem że nie jest to tak wysoko jak niektórzy podają. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących.


czy możesz w takim razie podać tę cenę ?
Dzisiaj dzwoniłem chyba do W-wy i na Novomur dostałem cenę 16 Euro z kawałkiem za metr bieżący (szerokość 24cm).
nawet dla małego domku wychodzi przynajmniej 4000 zł.
Trochę drogo, nie jestem pewny, czy ewentualne oszczędności kiedykolwiek się zwrócą. oczywiście świadomość dobrej izolacji jest bezcenna.

Jak nie chcesz podawać tutaj, to proszę o cenę na priva

dzięki

----------


## Jaro69

Ja też proszę o cenę i ew. nr. tel.

----------


## desmear

zapomnij, właśnie dostałem ofertę 69 zł/ metr bieżący . cena netto

Isomur pllus
grubość 24cm

----------


## Jaro69

Ja otrzymałem po 73 Brutto

----------


## 7tonik

Ale oprócz ceny podawajcie jaka odmiana i jaka grubość oraz czy cena dotyczy mb, czy sztuki i czy transport w cenie.

----------


## Jaro69

To była cena brutto za mb bez transportu Isomur Plus 24

----------


## ThomasJ

Ja miałem cenę za ISOMUR Plus 20-24 15Euro/mb + koszty transportu.

wszelkie informacje znajdziecie na www.stahlton.com.pl

i telefon 71 / 317-79-22

Za Novomur 6-24 15Euro porażka, niższa klasa nośności i ten współczynnik przewodności cieplnej 0,266, gdzie dla Isomuru 0,190 W/mK.

No i oczywiście jak się zapytałem o aprobatę to cisza.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jaro69

> Ja miałem cenę za ISOMUR Plus 20-24 15Euro/mb + koszty transportu.


Ale netto czy brutto?

----------


## piotr-kaczor

Stosując isomur plus nie ma potrzeby osieplać fundamentu poniżej poziomu gruntu, wg załacznika :

http://www.stahlton.com.pl/images/st...yjne/2.1.2.pdf

Ciekawe rozwiązanie ?

Piotr.

----------


## am76

> Stosując isomur plus nie ma potrzeby osieplać fundamentu poniżej poziomu gruntu, wg załacznika :
> 
> http://www.stahlton.com.pl/images/st...yjne/2.1.2.pdf
> 
> Ciekawe rozwiązanie ?
> 
> Piotr.


Przecież taki bloczek to mniej więcej tyle co 2 - 3 cm styropianu. Myślisz że to to samo co 15 cm styropianu od zewnąterz?

----------


## piotr-kaczor

Z tego co wyczytałem tam jest polistyren więc jest on cieplejszy niz styropian. Właśnie jestem na etapie w którym "warto" coś zastosować aby zminimalizować "mostek termiczny" więc zastanawiam się nad tym produktem.

Piotr

----------


## am76

> Z tego co wyczytałem tam jest polistyren więc jest on cieplejszy niz styropian. Właśnie jestem na etapie w którym "warto" coś zastosować aby zminimalizować "mostek termiczny" więc zastanawiam się nad tym produktem.
> Piotr


To zależy od jakiego stryropianu. A poza tym ścianę fundamentową zazwyczaj ociepla się również "polistyrenem". Jeśli planujesz grzanie prądem to na pewno warto zminimalizować ...

Rzecz w tym, że zazwyczaj jeśli się interesujesz ograniczaniem tego sławnego mostka to powinieneś zrobić izolację zarówno poziomą i pionową.

----------


## HenoK

> Stosując isomur plus nie ma potrzeby osieplać fundamentu poniżej poziomu gruntu, wg załacznika :
> 
> http://www.stahlton.com.pl/images/st...yjne/2.1.2.pdf
> 
> Ciekawe rozwiązanie ?


To zależy jaki efekt chcesz uzyskać.
Jeżeli zadowala Cię izolacyjność ścian na poziomie 0,3W/(m2K) i posadzki 0,45W/(m2K), to rzeczywiście możesz z takiej izolacji zrezygnować.
Natomiast w przypadku budowy domu nisko energetycznego lub pasywnego izolacja pionowa ściany fundamentowej jest jak najbardziej pożądana.

----------


## adam_mk

"tam jest polistyren więc jest on cieplejszy niz styropian"

Styropian = piana ze styrenu polimeryzowanego (zestalonego)
Polistyren = styren zestalony metodą polimeryzacji.

O czym tu piszesz?
Nie kumam...  :Roll:  
Jaki polistyren jest "cieplejszy" od polistyrenu?

Adam M.

----------


## 7tonik

Należy jednak zauważyć, że walczymy tutaj o ograniczenie mostka pionowego.  Bloczek ISOMUR ma "domknąć" izolację pionową ściany, z izolacją posadzki. Przy takim układzie ocieplenie pionowe fundamentu nie przekłada się wprost na wzrost izolacyjności tego elementu (czytaj: opór cieplny (pionowy) nie wzrasta o wartość dla ocieplenia fundamentu).
Ocieplenie fundamentu zabezpiecza jedynie przed zamarzaniem powierzchni "pod domem" utrzymując tam wyższą temperaturę. Tak więc wystarczy zastosować minimalną grubość tego ocieplenia (ja zastosowałem 5 cm). Nie wydaje mi się, aby wzrost tej grubości powodował wyraźnie wyższą temperaturę fundamentu.

----------


## piotr-kaczor

*7tonik* czy Ty zastosowałeś właśnie Isomur? Jeśli można wiedzieć gdzie kupiłeś i w jakiej cenie ??? 

Piotr

----------


## 7tonik

Ja kupowałem w 2007 roku w JORDAHL&PFEIFER w cenie 61,60 zł/mb brutto z dostawą (szer. 24). Nie był niestety wtedy dostępny Isomur Light ani Isomur Plus. U mnie wyszło 70 mb.

----------


## phans

A co sądzicie aby zamiast klasycznego bloczka betonowego fundamentowego zastosować bloczki keramzytobetonowe (producent ze Mszczonowa)
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/403...ytowymszcz.jpg

Wiem, że jest kiepski w porównaniu z isomur ale jest lepszy (może jednak nie?) od zwykłego bloczka betonowego. Zaznaczam, że nie buduję domu pasywnego czy super energooszczędnego. A cena jest porównywalna ze zwykłym betonowym.

----------


## compi

Również  prosiłbym o odpowiedź na powyższe pytanie. Isomur w moim przypadku odpada. Dom parterowy 160m2 generowałby w tym zakresie spore koszty.

----------


## piotr-kaczor

Wracając do likwidacji mostków cieplnych, to mam teraz pytanie jak zlikwidować mostek cieplny który wystepuje przy schodach żelbetnowych, ponieważ dolną część konstrukcji włącznie ze zbrojeniem trzeba wypuścić z gruntu, więc w tym miejscu schody będą "podciągały" zimno z gruntu ??


Piotr

----------


## rpilski

> Wracając do likwidacji mostków cieplnych, to mam teraz pytanie jak zlikwidować mostek cieplny który wystepuje przy schodach żelbetnowych, ponieważ dolną część konstrukcji włącznie ze zbrojeniem trzeba wypuścić z gruntu, więc w tym miejscu schody będą "podciągały" zimno z gruntu ??


Nie tylko "zimno", ale i wilgoć - o czym czasem się zapomina.

----------


## tofik22

> Nie tylko "zimno", ale i wilgoć - o czym czasem się zapomina.


zgadza się. mam kolegę, który zastosował Isomur na Ytongu pod ścianami zewnętrznymi (pod wewnętrznymi już nie). nie zdążył zrobić zadaszenia przed zimą i padało do środka całą zimę. efekt jest taki: ściany stojące na Isomurze są w idealnym stanie, te które stoją bezpośrednio na chudziaku są na dole poważnie popękane. Ytong naciąga wodę jak gąbka i przy mrozie rozsadziło kamienie. inne cegły nie są wiele lepsze w tej kwestii czytałem gdzieś w Muratorze, że Isomur nie podciąga wody.
dlatego odradzam eksperymentów z jakimiś wynalazkami jak keramzytobeton w cokole budynku. warto wydać trochę więcej pieniędzy ale zrobić coś dobrze.
latem zaczynam też budowę i myślę, że zastosuję Isomur. szczególnie jak widziałem co może się stać. jak kogoś to interesuje to mogę podesłać zdjęcia z popękanym Ytongiem.

----------


## bdan

Czy isomur dajecie na ściany fundamentowe wszystkie, czy tylko zewnetrzne. U mnie parterówka generowałaby bardzo duże koszty, gdyby wszystkie ściany "objechać" isomurem. Czy danie ismuru tylko na ścianach zewnętrznych , bez nosnych miałoby sens.

----------


## rpilski

> Czy danie ismuru tylko na ścianach zewnętrznych , bez nosnych miałoby sens.


 To może być sensowne. Najniższe temperatury gruntu (i ścian fundamentowych) są przy ścianach zewnętrznych.

----------


## 7tonik

według mnie gdy ocieplamy ściany fundamentowe, to warunki dla ścian zewnętrznych sa porównywalne z wewnetrznymi i tutaj isomur tylko dla zewnętrznych traci troche sens. Gdy jednak nie ma ocieplenia fundamentu, to jak najbardziej największy efekt będzie dla ścian zewnętrznych.

----------


## bdan

a wewnetrzne - zasypać pierwszą warstwę perlitem (ma sens)?

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Temat umarł śmiercią naturalną. Czy nikt nie decyduje się na bloczki cokołowe?

----------


## surgi22

Nie umarł.  Zastosowałem isomur zarówno na scianch nosnych (stojących na findamencie ) jak i zastosuję na działowych ( stojących na chudziaku)
Pozdrawia

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Będę miała 50m po obwodzie . Działowych jeszcze nie liczyłam. Czy można wiedziec jaka jest cena za metr bieżący w tym sezonie, bo coś nie bardzo mi idzie szukanie przez google. A może by tak jakiś adresik na skład w Małopolsce? Serdeczne dzięki!

----------


## surgi22

> bo tak tez powinno byc pod i nad tylko, dobrze jest jednak mimo wszystko wykonac izolacje fundamentu od wew.


Fundament jest zaizolowany od zewnątrz 20 cm styroduru, od środka ( tylko pod zarysie zewnętrznym 10 cm styroduru ) a chiudziak zdylatowany od fundamentów 2 cm stroduru. 
Pozdrawiam. surgi

----------


## bitter

Trafiłem tutaj z tematem czym odizolować termicznie ścianki działowe z silikatów i nic konkretnego nie znalazłem. Ktoś proponował postawienie pierwszej warstwy z gazobetonu ale nikt nie podał wytrzymałości takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## Jani_63

Niemożliwe.
Każdy producent ma obowiązek umieszczenia takich danych w karcie technicznej.

----------


## surgi22

> to teraz pozostaje nie spartolic izolacji poziomej nad dylatacjami.


A co tu można spartolić ?

----------


## qubic

buduję z silikatów i jako pierwsza warstwa daję Isomur 24cm - 62zł/mb  i 17,5cm - 52zł/mb

----------


## surgi22

I dobrze robisz , tak trzymać  :roll eyes:

----------


## Raźny

surgi22 a co sadzisz o położeniu maty z aerożelu na fundament pod silikaty ?

Wyjdzie kilkanaście m2 jako pierwsza warstwa. Ile warstw wypadałoby położyć? 

http://www.aerogels.pl/pl/oferta/porogel-minus-cryogel

Cena 165zł za 1m2.

----------


## e_tomi

Isomur murowaliście na zwykłej zaprawie murarskiej czy jakieś specjalnej? I gdzie w Szczecinie można dostać Isomur, albo skąd mi go dowiozą?

----------


## desmear

u mnie szło na zwykłej zaprawie murarskiej,  przesyłali spedycją .
Generalnie w PL handlują tym dwie firmy stahlton oraz JORDAHL & PFEIFER.
jedna chyba należy do drugiej, ale w PL sieci dystrybucji mają oddzielne.
wrzucisz w google i Ci znajdzie
pozdrawiam

----------


## e_tomi

Znalazłem w okolicy hutrownie materiałów budowlanych, która na swoich stronach pisze, że jest składem fabrycznym producentów m.in. STAHLTON. Jutro będę dzwonił i zobaczę po ile mają w hurtowni, a po ile bezpośrednio od producenta. Pod Silkę pewnie się nadaję bo widzę, że nośność ma 20MPa. Czy pod ściany działowe 12 i 18 dawaliście Isomur 11,5 i 17,5?

----------


## desmear

nie, dawałem tylko na nośne 24 cm. ponieważ isomur ma ok 11 cm wysokości (silka ponad 20) moja ekipa chcąc zrównać wiersze  ścian nośnych i działówek, pod działówki docięła beton komórkowy.

----------


## e_tomi

> nie, dawałem tylko na nośne 24 cm. ponieważ isomur ma ok 11 cm wysokości (silka ponad 20) moja ekipa chcąc zrównać wiersze  ścian nośnych i działówek, pod działówki docięła beton komórkowy.


To nie rozumiem gdzie tu równać jak pod działówki i nośne będzie ta sama wysokość Isomuru 11 cm?

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Isomur murowaliście na zwykłej zaprawie murarskiej czy jakieś specjalnej? I gdzie w Szczecinie można dostać Isomur, albo skąd mi go dowiozą?


http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=83&Itemid=223

----------


## desmear

> To nie rozumiem gdzie tu równać jak pod działówki i nośne będzie ta sama wysokość Isomuru 11 cm?


pod działówki nie dawałem isomuru. uważam że to byłoby przegięcie. ale jak ktoś ma kasę, to czemu nie

----------


## Raźny

Witam.

Gdyby ktoś chciał sobie policzyć opłacalność inwestycji w pustaki izolacyjne. Jest to wartość podana w przybliżeniu. Ale myślę, że warto sobie policzyć.

Bo do tej pory nikt nie podał cyferek.

Wzór na obliczenia dostałem od Firewall. A wyszło mi tak.

Powierzchnia ściany fundamentowej to u mnie 14m2.

Czas sezonu grzewczego(np.150dnix24x3600s)*współczynik*śred nia różnica temp. między fundamentem a ścianą(i tu jest problem)*powierzchnia styku ściany z fundamentem/3600000) Z grubsza oszacujesz w ten sposób straty w kWh. Autor Firewall. Jeszcze raz dzięki Fire za ten wzór!

Czyli liczymy tak:

współczynnik dla pełnej cegły silikatowej pion, poziom jest pewnie podobny zakładam 0,81W/mK
różnica temp. między fundamentem a ścianą(i tu jest problem) Zakładam, że ściany przez całe 150 dni sezonu grzewczego będą miały 21*C a ocieplona do ławy ściana fundamentowa będzie miała 8*C
21-8=13 Zakładam różnicę 13*C przez cały sezon grzewczy.
powierzchnia styku ściany z fundamentem 14m2
Czas mostka zakładam 50lat
Cena gazu = 0,24zł.

150x24x3600x0,81x13x14/3600000=530,712kWh
530,712x0,24=127,3708zł - za sezon zimowy.

127,3708x50 lat = 6368,544zł

Około 6368,544zł może mi uciec przez ten mostek.
Jeżeli ocieplę tylko ścianę fundamentową do ławy. Idąc za grafikami str 4. http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=82&Itemid=222

Z tej kwoty zatrzymam do 45% czyli 2865,8448 zł

Jeżeli zastosuję Iisomur zatrzymam do 70% czyli 4457,9808zł
Różnica to 1592,136zł.

Tyle, że to tylko moje dywagacje.

Sumując inwestycja w Isomura jest ekonomicznie wątpliwa.
Większy sens to termoizolacja ścian fundamentowych przed przemarzaniem. Bo i tak przy okazji zmniejszamy mostek do około 45%.

Cyferek długo szukałem. Mam nadzieję, że komuś się przyda do szacowania.

Pozdrawiam
Raźny.

----------


## HenoK

> Wzór na obliczenia dostałem od Firewall. A wyszło mi tak.
> 
> Powierzchnia ściany fundamentowej to u mnie 14m2.
> 
> Czas sezonu grzewczego(np.150dnix24x3600s)*współczynik*śred nia różnica temp. między fundamentem a ścianą(i tu jest problem)*powierzchnia styku ściany z fundamentem/3600000) Z grubsza oszacujesz w ten sposób straty w kWh. Autor Firewall. Jeszcze raz dzięki Fire za ten wzór!
> 
> Czyli liczymy tak:
> 
> współczynnik dla pełnej cegły silikatowej pion, poziom jest pewnie podobny zakładam 0,81W/mK
> ...


W wzorze jest niestety błąd. Brakuje grubości warstwy, przez którą przechodzi ciepło.
Dla przykładu z rys. 4 ze strony : http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=82&Itemid=222 grubość tej warstwy jest nie większa niż 0,5m, więc Twój wynik zwiększy się dwukrotnie.
Zresztą właśnie dlatego warto dać izolację od wewnętrznej strony ściany fundamentowej - wydłuża się wtedy droga, którą musi pokonać ciepło. Np. przy długości tej drogi 1,0m wynik będzie taki jak policzyłeś.
Zaniżyłeś też długość sezonu grzewczego, co oczywiście również zaniża wynik końcowy.

----------


## firewall

Gwoli wyjaśnienia dla Henoka, we wzorze nie ma błędu bo "współczynnik"  to nie lambda tylko współczynnik przenikania ciepła który jest odwrotnością współczynnika oporu cieplnego( a tenże uwzględnia grubość izolacji). Jak można przeczytać przy długości sezonu znajduje się "np." - co oznacza przykładową długość sezonu, a nie obowiązującą w każdym regionie kraju. U mnie jest ten czas OK. Dla innych wg. życzenia dowolnie długi.

----------


## HenoK

> Gwoli wyjaśnienia dla Henoka, we wzorze nie ma błędu bo "współczynnik"  to nie lambda tylko współczynnik przenikania ciepła który jest odwrotnością współczynnika oporu cieplnego( a tenże uwzględnia grubość izolacji). Jak można przeczytać przy długości sezonu znajduje się "np." - co oznacza przykładową długość sezonu, a nie obowiązującą w każdym regionie kraju. U mnie jest ten czas OK. Dla innych wg. życzenia dowolnie długi.


Współczynnik przenikania ciepła ma jednostkę W/(m2*K), Ty podałeś jednostkę W/(m*K), która określa współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła materiału, czyli lambdę.
Dla ściany z cegły silikatowej lambda wynosi od 0,46 do 0,90W/(m*K) w zależności od jej rodzaju cegły (bloczków) i rodzaju zaprawy, nadal więc uważam, że mam rację  :smile: .

----------


## firewall

Masz rację Henok, napisałem szybciej niż pomyślałem.Teraz siadłem i "współczynnik" po analizie wzoru jest lambdą. A wzór jest OK. Bo nie chodzi tu o przewodnictwo w całej ścianie tylko na styku fundament - ściana. Oczywiście nie jest to dokładny wzór uwzględniający przepływ w fundamencie a jedynie pobieżny do wyrobienia sobie orientacji w stratach na granicy fundament-ściana.

----------


## Raźny

No to fajnie wzór idzie ku doskonałości  :smile:  i dobrze.

----------


## Di.Di

A ja mam takie pytanko...

Planujemy budowę z BK (dom w zamierzeniach energooszczędny) i zamiast Isomuru planujemy opisany tu pas pustaków wypełnionych perlitem. Podczas rozrysowywania warstw napotkałam na problem z wymiarami i pewnie dacie radę go rozwiązać.

Wychodząc z zaizolowanej poziomo warstwy przyziemia wychodzi mi, ze jedna warstwa pustaka nie wytarczy. Posadzka na przyziemiu - sam styropian to 20cm, na to rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego zalane ok.8cm wartwą wylewki plus jakieś wykończenie zakładam około 1,5cm - to daje ok.30cm. Teraz ściany zewnętrzne - pustak to 24cm i brakuje mi jakichś 6cm. Teoretycznie można by już jechać pustakami, ale wtedy nie wyjdę na planowaną wysokość kondygnacji (to jeszcze nie dramat). Dodatkowo mam w projektcie na parterze prawie same okna do połogi, więc jedna warstwa BK to już za dużo, można go ciąć, ale kolega nas ostrzega przed stawianiem okien na BK, u niego jakiś problem z zaciąganiem wilgoci wystąpił.

I pytanie czy można zrobić ten fragment z pełnej cegły? Ona ma akurat 6,5cm, więc idealnie by pasowała. Pytanie jednak o energooszczędność przy takich kombinacjach. A może same okna zrobić na przedłużeniach z profili?

I jeszcze jedno pytanie, które mi się nasunęło, czy zamiast perlitu może być styropian granulowany?

----------


## autorus

przewertowałem całą dyskusje i na razie jestem zdecydowany na isomur plus. Musze jeszcze rozważyć ten light, nie wiecie jakie sa różnice w cenie?

----------


## awt

Miałem różne pomysły na likwidację mostka, BK400, pustaki keramzytobetonowe, ocieplenie z dwóch stron. Byłem zdecydowany na keramzyt- niestety koszt transportu powala, coś co wydaje się, że jest tanie- jest oczywiście tanie ale jak się mieszka 10km od fabryki, jak 130km to już nie bardzo  ::-(: .
Buduję z piwnicą, więc zastosuję BK700 (Ytong pp5/0,7), który ma dopuszczenie do zastosowania na mury piwniczne. Od ławy fundamentowej będę miał 1,5m bloczka betonowego a 1m do stropu to BK. Lambda oczywiście gorsze od BK400 czy Isomur, ale będę miał tego metr!, więc sumarycznie wyjdzie lepiej niż isomur i dodatkowo taniej, a i szybciej się będzie murarzom murowało niż z bloczka betonowego.
Adam

----------


## szkuner

Witam!
Też przymieżam się do zastosowania isomuru lub novomuru.
Czy przy zastosowaniu ww. rozwiązań jest sens ocieplac fundamenty?
 Wyszło mi, że koszty dobrego ocieplenia fundamentu są wyższe niż zakup isomuru.
Reasmując fundamenty zabezpieczyłbym przeciwwilgotnościowo i ich nie ocieplał. Ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie(jakies 20-25 cm) w połączeniu z isomurem dałoby podobny efekt do płyty fundamentowej.
Wartwa bloczków isomuru/novomuru byłaby wmurowana jako pierwsza z ścian nośnych i działowych.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## autorus

JA ocieplałem. Musisz co najmniej ocieplić do bloczków, aby była ciągłość izolacji. Ja ociepliłem do ław fundamentowych.

----------


## szkuner

To może inaczej.
Czy jest koniecznoś ocieplania ścian fundamentowych - niezależnie od stosowania lub nie ismuru/novomuru?
Bo jeżeli:
ocieplnie ścian fundamentowych JEST konieczne np. ze względów wysadzinowych to nie ma sensu stosowa isomur/novomur bo ocieplenie fundamentów daje zbliżony efekt do zastosowania warstwy odcinającej z ww. materiałów

ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych NIE jest konieczne to zastosowanie isomur/novomur jest w pełni uzasadnione bo kosztowo równoważy ocieplenie fundamentów, bądź nawet jest tańsze (wtępna kalkulacja dla eps 200 po 10 cm z dwóch stron ścian fundamentowych).

Buduje dom parterowy o powierzchni 107m2 plus garaż w bryle o powierzchni 45 m2
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## autorus

Musi być ciągłość izolacji, sam isomur mało da. Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika, chyba nie widziałeś jak to się kładzie.

----------


## szkuner

Przejżałem Twój dziennik budowy w poszukiwaniu zdjęc z realizacji - kilka znalazłem.
Wiem, że można zrobiwszystko, aby było cieplej. 
Przeczytałem sporo wątków na temat co się opłaca a co nie i jakie są przewidywane oszczędności lub straty. 
Pewnie nie tylko ja staram się wypośrodkowac korzyści z kosztami budując dom jak najbardziej energooszczędny (energia potrzebna na ogrzanie domu), ale nie chcę popaśc w paranoję. Jeżeli jedno z zaproponowanych przeze mnie rozwiązań jest merytorycznie uzasadnione to po co łączy dwa rozwiązania nie dające w sumie podwojonych korzyści a tylko generujących podwójne koszty.
WIem, że można i położyc isomur i ociepliśc ścianę fundamentową i będzie bardo dobrze, ale czytając ten wątek śmiem wątpic w ekonomiczny sens takiego rozwiązania. Można by było z pewnością pozosta przy BK 600 (z takiego powstaną moje ściany), bo ma podobne parametry do isomuru, ale isomur zabezpiecza mnie przed potencjalną wilgocią.
Więc jak uważacie, czy może jaka jest sztuka budowlana - cy należy ociepla s\ścianęfundamentową?

----------


## compi

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem i decyzję o ociepleniu fundamentów podjąłem po innej decyzji, dotyczącej montażu GWC pod domem. Inaczej być może kleiłbym ciepłe bloczki systemowe.

----------


## head67

jak dajesz isomura to wystarczy 5 cm na ściany fundamentowe nie musisz wtedy dawać już 12-15 jak normalnie

----------


## DENT

Witam Szanowne Forum
3 września,z nowym rokiem zaczynamy kopać dziurę.Dom marzeń jest dosyć spory.Parter z użytkowym poddaszem.
Pow.zabudowy to 360 m2.Chciałbym grzać go pompą ciepła,więc chcę go dobrze zaizolować.
Dom będzie z silki (dzięki koledze Adamowi :big grin: ).Pytanie.
Czy naprawdę warto inwestować w isomur??
Jeśli już tak ,to czy wystarczy po obwodzie (ok.140 m),czy wszystkie ściany fundamentowe (dobre 75 mb więcej)
W tym roku planujemy tylko fundamenty-izolacja 10 cm styrodur,dom niepodpiwniczony).
Rozumiem że nie będę ich jeszcze musiał kupować w tym roku(mają się łączyć z izolacją poziomą)
POZDRAWIAM
Dent

----------


## autorus

Nie wystarczy po obwodzie , należy także dać pod ściany działowe, niestety  :sad:

----------


## malux20

warto  też pomyslec o podstawie kominka

----------


## autorus

o czym?

----------


## malux20

no żeby 300-500 kg nie stalo na styrop.

----------


## szkuner

Trochę podbiję mój temat.

Ja chcę wogóle zrezygnować z ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej po zastosowaniu bloczków isomur.
Szczerze mówiąc to nie widzę sensu ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej w inny sposób niż dwustronnie i jeszcze najlepiej od dołu - przecież ziemia wchłonie każdą ilość ciepła wolniej lub szybcie.
Ja chcę uzyskać efekt płyty fundamentowej i szukam poparcia lub zaprzeczenia mojej tezy.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Raźny

To zanim to zrobisz... to poczytaj o uziomie fundamentowym. 

Dodam żelbetowe schody.

----------


## autorus

ja osobiście nie widzę sensu ocieplania ścian fundamentowych dwustronnie, chyba nie czytałem jeszcze o takim patencie na forum  :smile:  o ile ocieplenie z zewnątrz ma sens to klejenie od wewnątrz już jest wątpliwe. 

Zadaniem bloczków isomur jest ograniczenie wypływu ciepła z domu. Dla tego powinny być także na ścianach działowych.

Oczywiście każdy ma prawo zrobić jak chce, w końcu to jego kasa.

----------


## surgi22

> ja osobiście nie widzę sensu ocieplania ścian fundamentowych dwustronnie, chyba nie czytałem jeszcze o takim patencie na forum  o ile ocieplenie z zewnątrz ma sens to klejenie od wewnątrz już jest wątpliwe. 
> 
> Zadaniem bloczków isomur jest ograniczenie wypływu ciepła z domu. Dla tego powinny być także na ścianach działowych.
> 
> Oczywiście każdy ma prawo zrobić jak chce, w końcu to jego kasa.


Stosowanie ocieplenia fundamentu od środka ma taki sam sens i cel jak zastosowanie isomuru na ścianach działowych tj. cytuję Ciebie ,,ograniczenie wypływu ciepła z domu ''.

----------


## autorus

Wcale nie ogranicz bo niby jak? Ciepło z domu idzie w ściany fundamentowe, które będą się nagrzewały a to kupa betonu, najczęściej do głębokości 1,2-1,4m. Oczywiście można grzać tez ławy ale po co tego nie wiem. 

Aby być konsekwentnym w kładzeniu styropianu należy dać także styropian od spodu. Widziałem takie szalunki. Ale już wolałbym zrobić płytę fundamentową.

----------


## surgi22

A czym według ciebie różni się utrata ciepła przez nieocieplony od srodka mur fundamentowy do nieograniczonego odbiornika ciepła jakim jest grunt od utraty ciepła przy braku isomuru pod ścianami działowymi -  w twoim postepowaniu brak konsekwencji. 
Bo albo nie przejmujesz się utratą ciepła do gruntu w obebie budynku i niestosujesz isomuru na działówki i nie ocieplasz ściany fundamentowej od środka, albo jesteś konsekwenny i stosujesz jedno i drugie.

----------


## firewall

isomur pod ściankami działowymi to przerost formy nad treścią. Dajcie jedną warstwę BK 600( a nawet słabszy) a uzyskacie lepszą izolacyjność cieplną. BK utrzyma bez problemu ściankę działową(z cegły, silikatu czy co tam jeszcze chcecie) bo ta nie przenosi obciążeń konstrukcyjnych

----------


## surgi22

> isomur pod ściankami działowymi to przerost formy nad treścią. Dajcie jedną warstwę BK 600( a nawet słabszy) a uzyskacie lepszą izolacyjność cieplną. BK utrzyma bez problemu ściankę działową(z cegły, silikatu czy co tam jeszcze chcecie) bo ta nie przenosi obciążeń konstrukcyjnych


Ale isomur to nie tylko termo ale i hydroizolacja.  A jak biadomo BK nie jest najlepszym hydroizolatorem.

----------


## autorus

A może my się nie rozumiem w kwestii ocieplenia fundamentów , i na tym polega niezrozumienie. Ja ocieplam fundament z zewnątrz na głębokość ok 60cm, natomiast z wewnątrz wysypuję proszek pur który tez jest ociepleniem na głębokość ok 55cm.

Jednak moje ocieplenie od wewnątrz nie nazywam ociepleniem fundamentów ale podłogi. 

I konsekwentnie pomiędzy jednym ociepleniem a drugim wstawiam isomur jako łącznik.

----------


## surgi22

OK teraz to ma sens. Ja zastosowałem ocieplenie styrodurem z zewnątrz 20cm na głębokość ok. 80 cm i od środka 10 cm , oraz isomur ( pod działówki również ) i 20cm styro pod podłogę.

----------


## firewall

Surgi, a skąd weżmiesz wodę pod ściankami działowymi?

----------


## compi

Styrodur 20cm na ściany fundamentowe? Ile to kosztowało? Liczył ktoś zyski z takiej inwestycji?

----------


## surgi22

Z tego samego miejsca skąd może być pod scianami nośnymi . isomur stanowi poza termoizalacją dodatkowe zabezpieczenie hydroizoalcyjne ( w przypadku gdyby folia czy papa były nieszczelne ).

----------


## surgi22

> Styrodur 20cm na ściany fundamentowe? Ile to kosztowało? Liczył ktoś zyski z takiej inwestycji?


Jeżeli budujesz dom w standarcie niskoenergetycznym a nie zastosowałeś płyty fundamentowej to 20 cm nie jest przesadą.

----------


## firewall

Ściany zewnętrzne mają więcej możliwości pozyskania wody. Przy działówkach praktycznie nie ma szans.

----------


## surgi22

A niby dlaczego ?

----------


## firewall

A bo deszcz, a bo woda podchodząca pod mury np. z rynien etc., etc.

----------


## compi

> Jeżeli budujesz dom w standarcie niskoenergetycznym a nie zastosowałeś płyty fundamentowej to 20 cm nie jest przesadą.


No podejrzewam że to dla superenergo domu, ale czy ktoś liczył zyski z kilkutysięcznej inwestycji? Jestem po prostu ciekaw ile zyskujemy na tych kilku stopniach więcej pod i tak bardzo dobrze ocieploną podłogą? Jednym s łowem czy ma to sens? Nie dyskutuję z inwestycjami w podłogę i ściany zewnętrzne powyżej gruntu.

----------


## surgi22

A co w/g ciebie zatrzyma tę wilgoć (wodę) przed wniknięciem w obręb fundamentów np przy niekorzystnych warunkach wodno-gruntowych?? ( np wysoki poziom wód fgurntowych, gliniaste podłoże ) nie każdy buduje na piaskach.

----------


## compi

Nie wiem czy to odpowiedź do mnie, ale styrodur raczej nie jest hydroizolacją. To zapewniają już masy, jakieś bitumy itp. Styro ma zapewnić nieprzenikanie niskiej temp. do wnętrza/obrysu domu. edit, a właściwie ucieczki ciepła na zewnątrz

----------


## surgi22

Oczywiście ze to odpowiedź nie do Ciebie tylko do kolegi firewalla.

----------


## firewall

Zazwyczaj te wody o których pisałem przejmuje drenaż budynku. A każdy pod ścianki działowe też daje izolację poziomą( np. papa). Stąd stwierdzenie że pod działówkami trudno o wodę. 
No cóż tak nam się toczy dyskusja z surgim co któryś post.
A propos, czy Ty aby nie dawałeś u siebie całego systemu ochrony fundamentu Icopala?

----------


## szkuner

No właśnie. Dyskusja zmierza we właściwą stronę.
Ci którzy stosują ISOMUR również ocieplają ściany fundamentowe - i to jeszcze XPS. Chociaż merytorycznie poprawnie (chodzi o zastosowanie XPS a nie zwykłego styro), to już sens finansowy stosowanie ISOMUR-a i ocieplania ścian fundamentowych chyba się rozmywa.
Z pewnością lepiej zastosować i ISOMUR i ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych jeżeli patrzymy pod kątem energoszczędności, ale ja szukam odpowiedzi, czy warto pod względem ekonomicznym?

----------


## firewall

Energooszczędność to tak naprawdę ekonomia. Więcej włożysz teraz, mniej wydasz później. Część ludzi uważa, że warto wydać więcej teraz jak mają jeszcze pieniądze, bo to pozwoli im wygodnie żyć, nawet jak w przyszłości będą ich mieć znacznie mniej.

----------


## miro79

> Z pewnością lepiej zastosować i ISOMUR i ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych jeżeli patrzymy pod kątem energoszczędności, ale ja szukam odpowiedzi, czy warto pod względem ekonomicznym?


Na 17 stronie masz wyliczenia Raźnego - moze wzór nie jest doskonały ale da Ci podpowedź.




> Energooszczędność to tak naprawdę ekonomia. Więcej włożysz teraz, mniej wydasz później


tyle tylko że wg mnie należy przyjąć jakiś rozsądny zakres zwrotu "inwestycji" bo do tego "później" można nie doczekać....

oczywiście wszystkie wyliczenia bazują na aktualnych cenach, któren napewno nie będą tanieć ale z drugiej strony kto wie jak będzie pozyskiwana energia za 50 lat ???

----------


## firewall

Czy ktoś przewidział, że po 22 latach węgiel zdrożeje z 20$ do 250$ /tonę w naszym kraju?

----------


## miro79

czyli ze za kolejne 20 lat to będzie 2500$ a za 40lat  tona węgla to 25.000$   :cool:  - to chyba będe musiał przeprowadzić sie do Hiszpani, Francji itp bo nawet z isomurem nie przetrwam zimy

----------


## firewall

Ale zwróć uwagę że zarobki też zmieniły się. Prognozowanie cen energii to wróżenie z fusów.

----------


## miro79

Dokładnie. No i nie zapominajmy, że mogą pojawić się nowe rozwiazania, będą udoskonalane istniejące technologie itp. Może nie będzie tak żle  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Zastosowałem system icopala, a obrócz tego xps i isomur gdyż planuje przez 40-50 lat nic nie ruszać w obrębie fundamentów. A odnośnie cen nośników energii to obawiam się iż wkrótce nastąpi wyrównanie energii w Polsce z tymi na zachodzie europy ( vide ceny benzyny, disala ) i wtedy porozmawiamy o opłacalności moich rozwiązań. Zgadzam się że rozpatrując to w perspektywie 10 lat może wydawać się to niepłacalne, ale już w perspektywie lat 30-40 zupełnie inna bajka.

----------


## firewall

Ale ja wcale nie krytykuję systemu Icopala bo sam zamierzam go mieć. A to ze drogi. Trudno. Fundament to najgłupsze miejsce na oszczędności ( jeśli chodzi o jakość i trwałość materiałów - a te niestety kosztują).

----------


## autorus

Tez wyszedłem z tego samego założenia, tzn ze *"fundament to najgłupsze miejsce na oszczędności"* i wylałem wodoodporne ławy, koszt dodatku to 10zł za m3.

----------


## byggmol

Witam, niedługo zaczynamy fundamenty, i mam pytanie właśnie o mostek cieplny. Fundament będzie izolowany z zewnątrz 15 cm styrodurem, od  środka 5 cm wodnego styro. Przeglądam forum  i nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na nurtujący mnie problem.
Czy warto stosować na pierwsza warstwę ściany z BK 600 izomur, ceramikę z perlitem czy w ogóle się nie bawić w to bo w stosunku do BK izomur i pustak zasypany perlitem, nie poprawią wiele, albo nic. Mam mętlik w głowie.Dodam, że chodzi mi tylko o mostek cieplny, nie o wilgoć/

pozdrawiam 
Bart

----------


## firewall

nie warto dawać isomura w takim wypadku

----------


## szkuner

Potwierdzam słowa firewall-a.
Na pewno by to nie zaszkodziło - budynkowi. Zaszkodziło- budżetowi.
Dawniej budowano domy bez podejścia energooszczędności, bo media były sporo tańsze. (w USA produkowano samochody z silnikami o pojemności 5000cm3 i więcej - bo paliwo było tanie jak woda).
Dziś media są droższe, ale i materiały budowlane nie są tanie. Rachunek prosty - wybrać racjonalne rozwiązanie porównując koszty i zyski.

----------


## Andrzej.K

http://www.perlit-polska.pl/?re=2&sk=1&me=4&ka=3&pk=1

----------


## okojan

Mam wylany chudziak w garażu ( w bryle budynku).Czy warto na całej długosci przyszłej bramy wjazdowej ułożyć bloczki Isomur ? Jest papa i na to mysle dać bloczek. Chodzi mi głównie o małą nasiąkliwość bloczka, ponieważ jak bedzie wylewka betonowa i na tym płytki to beton bedzie podciągał wilgoć z zewnątrz ( zza bramy). A tak to na szerkość ścian dałbym bloczki. I tak bede zamawiał bloczki Isomur pod drzwi tarasowe, wiec transport bedzie jeden.
Co sądzicie? Warto?

----------


## Andrzej.K

przecież perlit expadowany nie jest nasiąkliwy. Ja zamiast izomura wolę ceramike z perlitem.

----------


## okojan

Ja nie pytałem, czy Perlit jest nasiąkliwy czy nie  :smile: 
Ja pytam o Isomur, bo tego materiału temat ten dotyczy  :smile:

----------


## Przemysław_

Witam, szanowne grono, ktoś ostatnio kupował bloczki isomuru bądź rozwiązania alternatywne?
Chciałbym poznać ceny tych cudów oraz czas oczekiwania na realizację zamówienia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## okojan

Mam zamówione. Czas oczekiwania 3- 5 dni. Cena za jaką kupuje bloczek grubosci 20 cm to 45 zł brutto.

----------


## head67

tez zastanawiam sie nad perlitem jest ktos co zastosował juz takie rozwiązanie moze jakis dziennik

----------


## Przemysław_

Ja rozważam jeszcze pustaki z keramzytu wypełnione izolacją
Zastanawia mnie jeszcze wytrzymałość takich połączeń...

----------


## autorus

A ja mam isomur z tematu. Pytanie, czy zrobiłbym to drugi raz na razie zostawię bez odpowiedzi. Jak zamieszkam i będę wiedział jak to "zamieszkanie" kosztowo wygląda to napiszę  :smile:

----------


## Di.Di

> tez zastanawiam sie nad perlitem jest ktos co zastosował juz takie rozwiązanie moze jakis dziennik


Dziennika nie ma, zdjęć w trakcie też nie, ale budowlańcy zbudowali na nasze życzenie pierwszą warstwę z pustaka ceramicznego z perlitem w środku. Czy będzie działać, nie wiem, po pierwsze jestem na etapie SSZ, po drugie nie mam porównania  :wink: , na pewno wyszło dużo tańsze niż isomur i komfort psychiczny jest.

----------


## head67

DiDi a z czego masz szciany i jakiego pustaka użyłeś z ceramiki , ile tego brałes tzw wiesz może ile potrzeba na 1m ściany albo ile wchodzi w pustaka

----------


## Di.Di

Ściany mamy z bloczka komórkowego 24cm, ceramikę braliśmy jaka była na stanie hurtowni, patrząc na wzorki dziurek to chyba Porotherm (jestem kobietą, więc nie wymagaj za wiele  :wink:  )
Z tego co pamiętam to perlitu zamawialiśmy paletę, z zapasem bo i tak transport był najdroższą częścią zabawy. Worków na palecie było chyba 10, dwa zostały. Dom mamy 14,5 na 10, w środku dwie ściany konstrukcyjne, jedna na całą szerokość czyli 10, druga chyba 5, działówki sobie odpuściliśmy.

Tu widać co nieco, niestety bardziej szczegółowych zdjęć nie mam: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...5dd044cb2.html

----------


## head67

dzieki za info

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Kolego, head w sprawie perlitu możesz się skontaktować z kolegą "adam_mk" bo coś o tym wie.
Ja widziałem i dotykałem kiedyś kawałka 3cm grubości podgrzewanego palnikiem przez kilka minut, z drugiej strony był zimniuteńki !
Też zamierzam ceramikę z perlitem a potem silka 24, ale będę to robił w czerwcu, wtedy jak dla Ciebie nie za późno, będę robił fotki, a nawet zaprasza do Krk  :wink:

----------


## Przemysław_

Ciekawe połączenie na dole mniej wytrzymała ceramika u góry silka mocniejsza a co za tym idzie cięższa.
Jarku z Krakowa napisz coś o swoim projekcie. Dom parterowy, z poddaszem, podpiwniczony jakie i ile stropów, jakie pokrycie dachowe, rodzaj więźby dachowej ( może rozporowa? )

----------


## head67

o wytrzymałość  sie nie mart nawet BK odmiana 400 wytrzyma na silce tylko pustak ceramiczny z perlitem będzie miał lepsze parametry i ma jeszcze kilku krotne lepsza nośność 

jarek skąd bierzesz perlit

----------


## Przemysław_

Połączenie Silki (20Mpa) z BK 400 (2MP) wydaje mi się nieracjonalne. Lepiej zastosować Leiera(15MP) i spać spokojnie.
Ciekawe jaka jest lambda takiego zasypanego pustaka?

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ja myślałem brać z http://perlit-polska.pl/?re=2&sk=1&me=7   izolator jak styropian. i nie chłonie wilgoci.

----------


## Andrzej.K

może dać tak jeszcze na podłogę za miast styropianu mocniejsze i  łatwiejsze w ułożeniu

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Ja zamierzam dawać perlit do pierwszego rzędu pustaka ceramicznego oraz na podłogę albo zamiast styro (wtedy 20cm), albo 5 cm styro, następnie 10cm perlitu (tak, by rury były w perlicie) i na wierch znowu styro 5cm.
Sorki że teoretycznie zaśmiecam wątek, ale długo byłem nastawiony na Isomur, aż odkryłem że są lepsze technologie.


Kolego "Przemysław_", nie mam jeszcze dziennika budowy a nie chcę tu śmiecić, jak chcesz mogę Ci na priva napisać, co cię konkretnie interesuje.
Domek fajny w kształcie L, projekt indywidualny 55 pom techniczne i 160m2 mieszkalne, poddasze użytkowe na 2/3 a nad salono-kuchnią antresola, dom na granicy energooszczędnego i pasywnego z kominkiem i kondensacyjnym, podłogówka wszędzie, silka24+20styro graf, dach ceramiczna Creaton i 30 wełny, okna dachowe Roto, okna w ścianach drewn-alum, WM z GWC – glikol, docelowo w przyszłości dojdzie Reku.
To tak z grubsza.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Kolego, trochę mnie zmobilizowałeś i dziennik budowy już sobie założyłem i tam opisałem trochę więcej.

----------


## asolt

> Domek fajny w kształcie L, projekt indywidualny 55 pom techniczne i 160m2 mieszkalne, poddasze użytkowe na 2/3 a nad salono-kuchnią antresola, dom na granicy energooszczędnego i pasywnego z kominkiem i kondensacyjnym, podłogówka wszędzie, silka24+20styro graf, dach ceramiczna Creaton i 30 wełny, okna dachowe Roto, okna w ścianach drewn-alum, WM z GWC – glikol, docelowo w przyszłości dojdzie Reku.
> To tak z grubsza.


Nie ma najmniejszych szans aby przy takim ociepleniu był to dom na granicy energooszczędnego i pasywnego. Ja szacuję go jako energooszczędny, ale raczej w górnej granicy zakresu.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Kolego, a co twoim zdaniem powinienem zrobić, by jeszcze polepszyć jego parametry?
Oczywiście kierunki świata, bryła, okna itd muszą zostać, ale w kwestii ocieplenia.

----------


## okojan

Panowie,
Mam prosbe. Zalózcie sobie osobny wątek. Szukam informacji o Isomurze,  a tu znajduję Wasze dysputy nie dot. tego tematu :smile:  :smile:

----------


## malux20

ja z własnego doświadczenia polecam isomura
wiadomo koszt
ale czytając hece np z płytą henoka to isomury polecam 
szczeg pod balkonami

----------


## Przemysław_

Po co isomur pod balkonami?
Do balkonów są inne wkładki np. takie
http://www.schock.pl/pl/produkty-pl/...120-mm-107#kxt
Jarek napisz do asolta na priva, poczytaj o ozc, dużo Ci się wyjaśni.

----------


## head67

Pustak z perlitem  lub BK 400 ma lepsze właściwości niż isomur
andrzej chodzi o ten Perlit ekspandowany EP-150H hydrofobizowany

ps ktos widział pustak ceramiczny wysokosc 20 wszystki 23.8 cm

----------


## Andrzej.K

mają również hydrofobizowany

----------


## sewi

Rozważam ograniczenie mostka cieplnego w przypadku ścian z silikatów 18cm. Isomur trochę za drogi. Tańszy bloczek ceramiczny typu max z perlitem jako pierwszy wiersz, jednak z punktu logistycznego trzeba zamawiać i silikaty, ceramikę i perlit. Potem dodatkowo ekipa murarska ma więcej roboty bo w zasadzie na ceramice znowu musi wyrównywać pierwszą warstwę silikatów. W związku z tym wpadłem na pomysł, że może zostać tylko przy silikatach, ale zastosować na te 2-3cm zaprawę perlitową pod pierwszy wiersz silikatów
np. taką: http://www.perlit-polska.pl/?re=2&sk...ka=2&pk=2&pp=2
Taka zaprawa ma lambdę ok. 5 razy niższą niż zwykła zaprawa.

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## adam_mk

Ja myślę, ze najprościej jest zlecić i zapłacić.
Nic nie trzeba zamawiać, bo "samo się zrobi"
Nie za darmo, oczywiście...
Ale...
Jak chcesz budować, to sam nie wiesz ile kiedy i czego się nazamawiasz, naszukasz - bo potrzebne.
Ta logistyka nie jest straszna...

Jedna warstwa, i to cieniutka, zaprawy ciepłochronnej to średnio śmieszny pomysł, jak uważam.

Adam M.

----------


## BrodowskiG

a pustaki typu ALFA z allegro wypełnione pianką montażową albo styropianem? perlit tez byłoby wygodnie wsypać, ewentualnie wymieszac z zaprawa perlitowa

----------


## adam_mk

Pytanie do konstruktora, bo warto by wytrzymałość konstrukcji sprawdzić.
Chlewik stawiałbym na żywioł z tego.
Przy chałupie - wskazana chwila namysłu.

Adam M.

----------


## BrodowskiG

keramzytowe 2,5 Mpa, więc troche słabe, betonowe pewnie dużo mocniejsze ale beton sam w sobie robi mostki, wiec dodatkowa zabawa w odpowiednie zaprawy

----------


## head67

jaki najlepiej dac ten perlit chodzi o odmiane

----------


## adam_mk

EP150 lub EP180 są optymalne.
Z F100 jest sporo babrania i mocno pyli.

Adam M.

----------


## head67

warto isc w ten hydrofobizowany

----------


## a.no

Czy ktoś mógłby mnie oświecic i powiedziec jak perlit może poprawic izolację wszelkiego typu pustaków w kieruku pionowym?
Przecież tam są pionowe,  proste, grube warstwy ceramiki która b. dobrze przewodzi ciepło -  kierunku pionowym.
Takie pustaki sa projektowane żeby izolowac w kierunku poziomym.
Moim zdaniem sypanie tam perlitu da sladową poprawę izolacyjności.
Ale moze sie myle... i błędnie "zamiaruje" budowe z BK.
pozdrawiam, Artur

----------


## adam_mk

Chcesz w "prostych i żołnierskich słowach"?

Przestań pieprzyć (mniemać) i zapoznaj się z osiągnięciami "braci Czechów".
Są policzone i odbadane na sto sposobów.
Lubisz budować z gąbki - to buduj.

Adam M.

----------


## a.no

poprosze o  link, bo nie mam w rodzinie Czechów.
Chetnie się zapoznam.
Artur

----------


## adam_mk

Zakładasz, ze ja mam?
Czasem pętam się po sieci i co ciekawego poczytam...
Bajcik jest od tego "co gdzie jest"
- Jego podręcz, bo pewnie wie!
"Nowość" już kilka latek ma...

Adam M.

----------


## head67

jak ajest lambda ceramiki z perlitem w kierunku pionowym

----------


## Andrzej.K

http://perlit-polska.pl/?re=2&sk=1&me=4&ka=3&pk=1

Warto przejżeć czasem całą stronę a nie tylko cennik  :cool:

----------


## Barth3z

Pooglądałem czechów i coś znalazłem  :smile: 

Chodzi o to "coś" zamiast isomura.
http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mvk...ate-zdiva.html. Zastosowanie tego czegoś skutecznie eliminuje mostek:
http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mvk...tavebni-fyzika

Porównując rozkład temp. do wersji z:
- isomurem - http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mvk...tavebni-fyzika
- szkłem piankowym - http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mvk...ate-zdiva.html
- bloczka z betonu komórkowego - http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mvk...tavebni-fyzika

Tylko co to jest te "ISO Kimmstein" ???

Znalazłem ten produkt w silce, ale niemieckiej:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...13_web_NEU.pdf

----------


## rodii

Witam, 
tak se czytam o Isomurze, o ceramice zasypywanej perlitem i po przebrnieciu przez caly watek juz zglupialem.
Dom bede mial stawiany z betonu komorkowego odmiany 600, nie podpiwniczony, sciany fundamentowe beda najprawdopodobnie zaizolowane 8cm XPS-a. Wylewki i ocieplenie w srodku chce zrobic na poziomie wlasnie pierwszego pustaka. Czy myslicie ze warto isc w ceramike i zasypywanie perlitem? A moze beton komorkowy juz sam w sobie wystarczy jako lacznik miedzy izolacja wewnetrzna i zewnetrzna?

Pozdrawiam
Rafal

----------


## mnocon

u mnie wg projektu
Ściany fundamentowe:
Ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne stawiane na płycie żelbetowej, izolowanej od ścian fundamentowych z bloczków betonowych, warstwą cokołowych pustaków izolacyjnych Isomur „Jordahl&Pfeifer”.
dom energooszczedny bez piwnic
zostac na tym czy mozna zrobic naprawde czyms lepszym ? 
ogrzewanie podlogowe + gaz
wiecej info
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Sapporo_...ie_koszty.html

im wiecej czytam tym mniej wiem  :smile: 
budowe chcemy rozpoaczac w lipcu, narazie papierkologia

----------


## kogut5

> u mnie wg projektu
> Ściany fundamentowe:
> Ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne stawiane na płycie żelbetowej, izolowanej od ścian fundamentowych z bloczków betonowych, warstwą cokołowych pustaków izolacyjnych Isomur „Jordahl&Pfeifer”.
> dom energooszczedny bez piwnic
> zostac na tym czy mozna zrobic naprawde czyms lepszym ? 
> ogrzewanie podlogowe + gaz
> wiecej info
> http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Sapporo_...ie_koszty.html
> 
> ...


Witam
ja tez buduję projekt z pracowni Lipinscy, Essen
wykonalem fundamenty z bloczkow betonowych, na to polozylem warstwe Isomur na całym obwodzie, w tym pod kominami i sciankami dzialowymi.
i w tym tygodniu zatrzymalem sie z zasypywaniem piasku (izolacje wewnetrzne potrojna pionowa ale bez styropianu;
w projekcie jest teraz polozenie 20 cm stryopianu i zalanie plytą fundamentową 10 cm zbrojoną siatką, z tym że plyta ma byc zalana na bloczku Ismoru (do zewnętrznej krawedzi scian);
na tym, wg projektu jest 5,5 cm warstwa wylewki betonowej i na to 1,5 cm na panele lub plytki.
Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec, w jaki sposob zrobic w warstwie 5,5 cm instalacje ?
grzejniki kanałowe odpadają na pewno, krzyzowanie sięrur z wodą, gazem, i prąd to prawie science fiction. 
odkrzuracz centralny odpada na peno a kuciew w scianie silka to maskarka, nie mowiac o tym, ze jak przyjdzie minac mi jakies krzyzujace sie rury to w 18 cm silki wkuje sie do polowy jej grubosci (1 :cool:  albo na wylot;

Czy Pan w tym projekcie ma tez taka plytę czy raczej stosuje inne rozwiazanie ? Na stronie Stahlton Polska oni zupelnie inaczej rozwiazuja kwestie Isomuru. Kladka warstwe betonou, na nim styropian w ktorym mozna nawet podlogowke uyłożyc jak ktoś chce, wszystkie instalacje i to zalewa betonem.
TO skutecznie powinno załatwic tema ucieczki ciepła przy podłodze w dół (isomur ma to zatrzymac skutecznie); tylko wg teorii projektantow domow energooszczędnych plyta na ismurze nie nasiaknie w ogole wilgoci (jesli jest pod nia odpowiedni styropian 20 cm grubosci), z tym ze nie wiem jak w 5,5 cm zrobic instalacje. Troche nie przemyslane chyba.

kwestia izolacji;
Stahlton twierdzi ze nie trzeba do ław aż prowadzic izolacji. Ale moim zdniaem to zalezy od warunkow gruntowych. Jak jest wysoki poziom wod gruntowych to trzeba sie zastanowic lepiej nad izolacja przeciwwilgociową ciezka bo idealnie szczelnie styropianu i tak sie nie da
U mnei w projekcie jest 20 cm styropian na sciany zeww (buduje wg projektu z Silki 1 :cool:  i 17 cm styropian na zewnatrz scian fundamentowych.
Dom jest w standardzie tzw, niskoenergetycznym.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych.

kogut

----------


## gandw

Poczytaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%82ogi+gruncie

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witam, 
> tak se czytam o Isomurze, o ceramice zasypywanej perlitem i po przebrnieciu przez caly watek juz zglupialem.
> Dom bede mial stawiany z betonu komorkowego odmiany 600, nie podpiwniczony, sciany fundamentowe beda najprawdopodobnie zaizolowane 8cm XPS-a. Wylewki i ocieplenie w srodku chce zrobic na poziomie wlasnie pierwszego pustaka. Czy myslicie ze warto isc w ceramike i zasypywanie perlitem? A moze beton komorkowy juz sam w sobie wystarczy jako lacznik miedzy izolacja wewnetrzna i zewnetrzna?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Rafal


BK 600 ma  U 0,65w/m2xK podejrzewam że w każdym kierunku . A ceramika zasypana perlitem  ma pionowo 0,15 dla porównania isomur ma 0,2. Ja buduję z BK 700 i zamierzam zastosować Ceramikę  z perlitem a poziomo to o to zadba styropian. Tak samo zamiast kłaść styropian na podłogę  i się męczyć w wycinanie lepszy będzie perlito gips o którym pisał adam mk

----------


## head67

No i zasypałem 2,5 h roboty narazie niema tanszej alternatywy na ten mostek choc wyszło stosunkowo tanio

----------


## autorus

zrobiłem drzwi w warstwie ocieplenia. Szerokość 3,5m. Kotwy. Mam isomur i zacząłem się obawiać ze bloczki mogą nie wytrzymać i np popękać. Ale jest ok. Wkręty poszły 15 i gdzieniegdzie 18cm. 
tam gdzie isomur leżał długo wmurowany zauważyłem zjawisko , że styropian jakby się skurczył o kilka milimetrów i chodziło się po elementach betonowych w bloczku isomurowym. Nie wiem czym to jest podyktowane. Mam jeszcze kilka bloczków isomur leżących luzem i przykrytych plandeką i nic takiego tam nie zauważyłem. Ot takie spostrzeżenia.

----------


## czuwoj

Witam, mam pytanie do osób budujących projekt z pracowni Lipińscy. Czy wykonaliście zgodnie z projektem  tą płytę podłogową 10 cm, zbrojona, zachodząca na isomur? Co w sytuacji gdy 20cm styropianu siądzie pod spodem płyty? Nie będzie to pękać?

----------


## lukasza

> Witam, 
> tak se czytam o Isomurze, o ceramice zasypywanej perlitem i po przebrnieciu przez caly watek juz zglupialem.
> Dom bede mial stawiany z betonu komorkowego odmiany 600, nie podpiwniczony, sciany fundamentowe beda najprawdopodobnie zaizolowane 8cm XPS-a. Wylewki i ocieplenie w srodku chce zrobic na poziomie wlasnie pierwszego pustaka. Czy myslicie ze warto isc w ceramike i zasypywanie perlitem? A moze beton komorkowy juz sam w sobie wystarczy jako lacznik miedzy izolacja wewnetrzna i zewnetrzna?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Rafal


a czy ten BK 600 będzie gruby na 24 cm i tak samo grube masz fundamenty?

Bo jeśli TAK, a na fundament dajesz 8 cm XPS to czy na ścianę z BK dasz z 5 maks 6-7 cm "dla oka" cokołu, czyli 13-15 cm styropianu? Bo jeśli znowu TAK to OLEJ zabawy w mostki i zakupy isomura tylko dokładaj PLN w cm na ścianę, posadzkę, fundamenty. Wystarczy jak otrzymasz odpowiedź iż między BK 600 można wylać posadzkę, a pod nią daj grupo czegoś np: styro i olej ten mały mostek w porównaniu do potencjalnie  MIZERNEJ izolacji ścian.

Chyba że jakoś inaczej "godzisz" długość czy jak tam zwał cokołu i styro będzie więcej na ścianie.

----------


## mnocon

Obecnie mam plyte, pozniej scianki, i wieniec, teraz na to dam isomur i dopiera na to silka, na chudziak pojdzie 20cm styro, czyli isomur polaczy sie styro i na dopiero podlogowka. Mysle ze bedzie dobrze izolowac  :smile:  fundament ocieplony xpsem 10 na glebokosc ok 1 m.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Obecnie mam plyte, pozniej scianki, i wieniec, teraz na to dam isomur i dopiera na to silka, na chudziak pojdzie 20cm styro, czyli isomur polaczy sie styro i na dopiero podlogowka. Mysle ze bedzie dobrze izolowac  fundament ocieplony xpsem 10 na glebokosc ok 1 m.


Rozważałeś Ceramikę zasypać perlitem.  http://www.perlit-polska.pl/?re=2&sk=1&me=4&ka=3&pk=1

----------


## hektor80

Panowie, jak wygląda sytuacja z zasypywaniem pustaka ceramicznego perlitem a punktem rosy? Nie wypada on przypadkiem w zasypywanym pustaku? Nie jest to chyba najlepsze dla perlitu? Nie powinien on mieć styczności z wilgocią... Mam na myśli oczywiście styk pustaka z fundamentem..

----------


## adam_mk

Wejdź w Google i wpisz "Heluz"
Tam jest wszystko na temat.

Rozumiem, ze SZKLANE butelki też za wszelką cenę chronisz przed wilgocią...
Perlit to szkło.
Wulkaniczne.

Adam M.

----------


## hektor80

Patrze i co widze??? Nie ma już perlitu. Pustaki wypełniają granulatem styropianowym....(Heluz Family 2in1)
Wydaje mi się że kiedyś robili to perlitem...Popadł w niełaskę?
Może jednak bezpieczniej wypełnić to granulatem styropianowym...

----------


## mnocon

Andrzej.K 
tyle ze ja buduje z silki  :smile:

----------


## autorus

W sumie w silce tez są dwie dziury  :smile:  można zasypać.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> W sumie w silce tez są dwie dziury  można zasypać.


e w tak duże japy to wełnę :stir the pot:  :smile:  wepchnie

----------


## head67

została mi paleta perlitu hydro  jak ktoś szuka w dobrej cenie miało isc na inna budowę ale koleś narazie stoi kontakt pw

----------


## Greg_81

Trochę odkopie temat, co w przypadku gdy ściany będą z cegły silikatowej gr 24 drążonej czy jest sens zasypywac perlit w otwory w silce, czy tez lepiej dac pierwszy wiersz z ceramiki - tu mnie powstrzymuje inna szerokość i wytrzymalosc ?
Doradzcie jak ugryźć temat w takim przypadku?

----------


## מרכבה

Jak ugryźć ?  imo płyta fu. tylko pewnie już po obiad po musztardzie.
Na taką zmianę musi zgodzić się projektant konstrukcji, imo ja bym nie dawał "ciepłych" pustaczków, ponieważ to jest placebo, to co zyska się na pustaku, traci się na łączeniach. http://cieplej.pl/imgturysta/file/do...ary_wodnej.pdf tu jest jasno pokazane co warte są takie "pustaki" daleko im do wartości 0,5 W/m2K.. a gdzie niby to co chwalą 0,2 ?  :big lol:  w snach chyba ..

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ja dałem ceramikę na 1 wiersz , w środku nośne i działówki to silka zewnętrzne siporeks ,  Spokojnie można kłaść silke na ceramikę. łączenia też  zasypuj .
Perlit daje rade. A dla uwiecznienia tak se pomyślałem że zrobię sobie opaskę z perlitobetonu . i będzie cacy.
Nie wiem czy mam jakieś mostki . Ale chyba wszystkie te zabiegi maja sens jeżeli -10 za oknem a ja do 16 nie muszę myśleć o rozpalaniu Kominka z PW 
I stwierdzam że izolować jak się da wszystko ma sens.... po 16 nie będę miał ciepłej wody  :wink:

----------


## Greg_81

W moim przypadku pojawia sie jeszcze różnica  grubości silka ma 24cm niestety.

----------


## Andrzej.K

jaka rużnica ceramika również daj pod silke poromura  i zasyp go perlitem.
Ja wew nacz mam silke ze względu na akumulacje czy nośna czy działowa, , ostatni wieniec stoji na 2 warstwach ceramiki lecz zasypanych granulatem styropianowym, brak ryzyka  wody.  

p.s. proponuje eksperyment z palnikiem gazowym z ceramiką zasypaną perlitem i bez  :big grin:   przekona każdego, no i silka z palnikiem równierz przekona co do akumulacji  :stir the pot: 


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-Olgi/page3

----------


## Andrzej.K

p.s. co do perlitu to jest on  Mega  pod każdym względem.
perlit wode zatrzymuje ale nie pije jak wymieszasz go z cementem zamiast piasku to ten cement wypije 3 razy tyle wody, jak wylejesz wode na beton i zasypiesz ja perlitem to nie wyparuje . Najlepiej to perlit dawać pod chudziaka  jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenice na gruncie i tak jak go ubijesz noga to tyle samo go zgniecie kupka betonu z miksokreta wysokości 2,5 metra, krata z folia likwiduje problem sypkości tego h :cool: lerstwa

----------


## Greg_81

Właśnie dotarło do mnie ze na rynku sa tez pustaki ceramiczne grubosci 24 cm  :Smile:  , wiec tez bede sie skłaniał do tej metody zasypywania perlitem pierwszego wierszu a później Silka.
Czy jak dajecie perlit pod chudziak to czy styropian rowniez,  gdyż wczesniej planowalem położyć  16cm w dwóch warstwach ???

----------


## MWM

Uffff, przeczytałem cały wątek.
No cóż odpowiedzi jak krowie na rowie i uniwersalnego dla wszystkich zastosowania człowiek nie znajdzie ale naprowadza to na pewne tory.
Zrozumiałem tyle, że chcąc zastąpić ISOMUR mogę pierwszą warstwę postawić z ceramiki i ją wypełnić perlitem.
Czy ktoś znalazł dobrą do zastosowania w tym celu ceramikę na naszym rynku o dużej powierzchni otwartej ale o grubości pustaka 24cm?
Coś takiego jak te z HELUZ:http://www.heluz.pl/uploads/images/p.../family-pl.pdf
Nad pierwszą warstwą będę miał BK600 o gr 24cm na ścianach zewnętrznych a na działowych SILKĘ.
Czy ktoś stawiał taką konfigurację?

----------


## Andrzej.K

tak dokładnie ja tak zrobiłem A  pod działówki dałem  ceramikę 11,5 a na to silke 12  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

ceramika to ceramika nie ma co sie spuszczać im większe komory tym prostsza praca z perlitem ja mam mieszankę troszkę poromura z Castoramy  :smile:  troszke robena i kilka porotherm   ważne by nie była poobijana bo będa wycieki perlitu. gdy zauważysz po wmurowaniu ze perlit znalazł ujście pianka poliuretanowa dobrze go uszczelni  :wiggle:

----------


## MWM

> ceramika to ceramika nie ma co sie spuszczać im większe komory tym prostsza praca z perlitem ja mam mieszankę troszkę poromura z Castoramy  troszke robena i kilka porotherm   ważne by nie była poobijana bo będa wycieki perlitu. gdy zauważysz po wmurowaniu ze perlit znalazł ujście pianka poliuretanowa dobrze go uszczelni


Zastanawiałem się jak to zrobić aby zastosować ceramikę o szerokości 24cm tak jak BK ale przeciez to nie będzie miało znaczenia. Jak dam 20 cm ocieplenia potem podłogówa 6cm to i tak zakryję cały pustak. Andrzej - robiłeś może podłogówkę?
jeżeli przez przypadek tak, to jak u ciebie  wygląda przekrój w tym miejscu?

----------


## Andrzej.K

Nie nie mam ogrzewania . Jak robisz ciepły domek to warto rozważyć czy jest sens ładować kasę, 
Ja zaryzykowałem i może zainwestuje w jakiś termowentylator za 30 zł przy ostrej zimie na pokój 20 m2 wystarcza 40 cali LCD 
Obecnie

----------


## JacZenio

Panowie, Panie,

Przeczytałem ten wątek w całości i nie mogę zrozumieć, jaki jest zamysł stosowania pustaka typu IsoMur lub Novomur, skoro: 
- Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej dla Isomuru Plus: λpion=0,33 W/m*K, λpoz=0,14 W/m*K

Dla przykładu BK np. Ytong Energo, gr. 24cm we wszystkich kierunkach ma:
- λ=0,095 W/m*K

Proszę nie odbierać tego "personalnie", ale skoro temat jest o mostku termicznym, to może powinniśmy iść w kierunku, jak likwidować mostek w pustakch IsoMur?
Nadmieniam, iż wartość które tutaj zamieściłem, podane są z deklaracji właściwości użytkowych producentów, wystawianych przez nich do danych wyrobów.

----------


## asolt

> Panowie, Panie,
> 
> Przeczytałem ten wątek w całości i nie mogę zrozumieć, jaki jest zamysł stosowania pustaka typu IsoMur lub Novomur, skoro: 
> - Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej dla Isomuru Plus: λpion=0,33 W/m*K, λpoz=0,14 W/m*K
> 
> Dla przykładu BK np. Ytong Energo, gr. 24cm we wszystkich kierunkach ma:
> - λ=0,095 W/m*K
> 
> Proszę nie odbierać tego "personalnie", ale skoro temat jest o mostku termicznym, to może powinniśmy iść w kierunku, jak likwidować mostek w pustakch IsoMur?
> Nadmieniam, iż wartość które tutaj zamieściłem, podane są z deklaracji właściwości użytkowych producentów, wystawianych przez nich do danych wyrobów.


Prosze podac jeszcze wytrzymałosc na sciskanie Isomuru, Ytonga (BK350), oraz poothermu zasypanego perlitem. Zyczę owocnego murownia silką na pierwszej warstwie u ytonga energo, zapewne zgodzi sie na to kazdy konstruktor i kierownik budowy.

----------


## JacZenio

> Prosze podac jeszcze wytrzymałosc na sciskanie Isomuru, Ytonga (BK350), oraz poothermu zasypanego perlitem. Zyczę owocnego murownia silką na pierwszej warstwie u ytonga energo, zapewne zgodzi sie na to kazdy konstruktor i kierownik budowy.


Witam Panie Andrzeju,

Przepraszam, a czy temat jest "wytrzymałość na ściskanie muru w pierwszej warstwie" ?  :offtopic: 

Każdy zainteresowany odczyta sobie z poziomów ścian fundamentowych, lub ław fundamentowych siłę działająca na mur o danej grubości.

Ale oczywiście, spieszę udzielić  odpowiedzi.

Fakt.
- isomur - 20MPa,
- bloczek beton komórkowy, gęstość ~500kg/m3 = 3MPa

Tak, isomur ma 6,5 razy większą wytrzymałość niż w/w BK.



Czy jest aby tyle potrzebne?

Przykład (konkretny ode mnie z projektu).
- obciążenie na ławę: 69kN (~6,9Tony)
- grubość muru z BK: 24cm
- wobec powyższego: 69kN / (24 x 24) = 0,120kN/cm2
- deklarowana wytrzymałość na ściskanie BK 500kg/m3: 3MPa=0,3kN/cm2

Wynik: 0,120kN/cm2 < 0,3kN/cm2 , czyli 2,5 razy zapasu. 
Nie wspomnę o tym, iż wartość z projektu: 69kN jest ze wsp. bezpieczeństwa (co najmniej kolejne 20% zapasu)


Ale temat jest o mostku termicznym. 


Fakt, na ścianach ze Silikatów, może być problem z BK , jeżeli piszę o wytrzymałości na ściskanie (każdy indywidualnie może sobie to sprawdzić).
Na pewno Isomur w pierwszej warstwie ściany ze silikatów będzie lepszy pod względem izolacji termicznej, iż sama-cała ściana ze silikatu.


Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem. Nie neguję IsoMuru etc., jestem przekonany iż to dobry materiał, ale porównując wartość λ [W/m*K], wcale nie jest to hitem  :wink: , w szczególności cenowym (~74zł/mb brutto, dla muru gr. 24cm)

----------


## maxus79

w dodatku isomur  nie wciaga tyle wilgoci co bk  i to jest jego glowna cecha   bo co nam po izolacji jesli  przesiaknie wilgocia  wtedy traci swoje wlasciwosci izolacyjne

a co sadzicie o bloczku keramzytowym  zamiast ceramiki zasypanej perlitem   bo ceramika wciaga wilgoc  bardziej od keramzytu  
 lub pustak keramzytowy i zasypac go perlitem ?

znalazlem takie bloczki w internecie

----------


## asolt

> W
> Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem. Nie neguję IsoMuru etc., jestem przekonany iż to dobry materiał, ale porównując wartość λ [W/m*K], wcale nie jest to hitem , w szczególności cenowym (~74zł/mb brutto, dla muru gr. 24cm)


Zgadzam sie z tym w całej rozciągłosci. Ale nie uwazam ze isomur to dobry materiał głownie ze wzgledu na lambdę.

----------


## JacZenio

> w dodatku isomur  nie wciaga tyle wilgoci co bk  i to jest jego glowna cecha   bo co nam po izolacji jesli  przesiaknie wilgocia  wtedy traci swoje wlasciwosci izolacyjne
> 
> a co sadzicie o bloczku keramzytowym  zamiast ceramiki zasypanej perlitem   bo ceramika wciaga wilgoc  bardziej od keramzytu  
>  lub pustak keramzytowy i zasypac go perlitem ?
> 
> znalazlem takie bloczki w internecie


Rzeczywiście, ta zaleta jest dobra, patrząc na to  że będziemy mieć niepoprawnie wykonaną izolację przeciwwilgociową lub przeciwwodną. Przecież nikt z nas tego nie chce.
Jak przyjedzie powódź, to czy BK czy SILIKAT, czy inny....nic nie pomoże  :wink: 

Jeszcze trzeba dodać, iż BK ma dobrą zdolną do wciągania wody, jednakże w zupełności dobrze i szybko oddaje tą wilgoć. Ale ciul, po tym jak i tak zamoknie. :big grin: 

Podsumowując: ISOMUR nie będzie wciagał wilgoci, tak bardzo jak BK.

Ps. A czytałem tutaj na forum, iż polistyren ekspandowany (EPS) jest "fee" na ściany fundamentowe, bo chłonie wilgoć.
       To teraz polecam wejść na stronę producenta np. Isomur`u i poczytać z czego zbudowany jest ten pustak  :offtopic: 


*Mazux 79,* możesz podesłać link do strony z danymi tego bloczka z keramzytu? Gdzie tu wsypiesz Perlit?




> Zgadzam sie z tym w całej rozciągłosci. Ale nie uwazam ze isomur to dobry materiał głownie ze wzgledu na lambdę.


 :yes:

----------


## maxus79

to jest bloczek pelny fundamentowy z keramzytu  ale sa pustaki keramzytowe z duzymi komorami w srodku sa nawet jakies z wypelnieniem link ponizej
i w te komory fajnie by sie perlit wsypywalo chyba lepiej niz w pustak ceramiczny

https://www.google.pl/search?q=pusta...H&ved=0CCUQsAQ

a zobaczcie taki ciekawy test z youtube na to jak dane pustaki chlona wilgoc i jak ja szybko oddaja  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBKcVw--mJk

z tego testu wynika ze najmniej wciaga wilgoci keramzyt i najszybciej odparowywuje wilgoc z keramzytu

----------


## JacZenio

Fajny, bardzo obrazowy test. 
Picie wody, to nie to samo co przesiąkliwość np. pod ciśnieniem lub grawitacyjnie.

Dla kermazytu gr. 24cm λ=0,205 [W/m*K]. 
Z 1m2, wychodzi mniej więcej taki sam koszt jak BK gr. 24cm, z tym że musimy dać +2cm więcej na λ=0,031 [W/m*K], aby uzyskać U mniej więcej takie samo.

Czy ktoś z Was, robił testy, pustaka keramzytowego, zasypanego perlitem? Chodzi mi o λ w kierunkach, X, Y, Z ?

----------


## Andrzej.K

keramzyt ma gorsza nośność dlatego jednak zaufałem ceramice... a w murowaniu to BK + silka wychodzi najtaniej i najszybciej. do tego nie tylko nośność a prace takie jak elektryka wieszanie rzeczy na ścianie .BK jest super w obróbce, pije wodę ale szybko schnie . BK jest lżejszy od wody  :big tongue:

----------


## maxus79

a co powiesz o tych pelnych bloczkach keramzytowych ?
przeciez one maja duza nosnosc bo to bloczki fundamentowe

----------


## Andrzej.K

ceramika ma 15 MPA a Keramzyt bodajże 7 czy 8 wystarczająco pod dom ale ja  wolałem mocniejszy materiał na spód domu

----------


## sylwekr

Ja zacząłem zastanawiać sie nad postawieniem scian fundamentowych z bloczków keramzytowych, mniejsza nośność niż betonowych nie przeraża mnie bo na fundamencie będzie stała parterówka z betonu komórkowego. Wysłałem do producenta bloczków zapytanie o cenę z transportem (na stronie maja cennik sprzed paru lat nie wiem czy uległ zmianie) i zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie....

----------


## maxus79

no daj znac jak bedziesz cos wiedzial

----------


## MikeB

Gdzieś na tym forum ktoś wrzucił wzór na obliczenie rocznych strat  przez mostek ściana nośna/ściana fundamentowa. Wyszło mi z niego, że isomur zwracałby mi się około 20 lat. Uznałem, że w takim razie nie ma sensu go kupować. Dałem porządną papę, a pierwsza warstwa silki poszła na zaprawę ciepłochronną.

----------


## maxus79

no tak i dlatego szukamy tanszego zamiennika

----------


## tomekfan82

Witam
Też zastanawiam się nad likwidacją mostka ściana-fundament. Nad tym czy warto likwidować mostki termiczne nie ma się co zastanawiać. Pozostaje tylko zawsze pytanie jakim kosztem.
Ktoś pytał ile ciepła ucieka przez ten mostek rocznie? Ano sporo. W moim przypadku Isomur lub cokolwiek podobnego byłoby wskazane, bo ściana z silikatów  :wink: 
Myślę, że spróbuję rozwiać wątpliwości niektórych przez poniższe dane. Wiadomo że najważniejszym branym pod uwagę współczynnikiem dla przegród jest końcowe U [W/m2*K] czyli współczynnik przenikania ciepła.

Kilka przykładów:
Ściana grubości 24 cm.

- beton komórkowy odmiany 600 - U = 0,58 [W/m2*K]
- pustak ceramiczny - U = 0,74 [W/m2*K]
- silikat N-24 - U = 1,88 [W/m2*K]
- żelbet - U = 2,85 [W/m2*K]

Producent Isomuru nie podaje nigdzie U, tylko λ [λpion=0,33 W/m*K, λpoz=0,14 W/m*K], a pustak ma tylko 11 cm wysokości  czyli współczynnik przewodzenia materiału U wyjdzie na poziomie 0,95 [W/m2*K]. Gdyby policzyć z uwzględnieniem λpion to U=1,75 [W/m2K]. Wtedy wyjdzie tragicznie  :wink: 
Producent skuteczność Isomuru szacuje na około 70% rozwiązania teoretycznego czyli pełnej izolacji od dołu materiałem izolacyjnym. Taką 100% skuteczność zapewnia oczywiście izolowana płyta fundamentowa. 

Pozwoliłem sobie policzyć U takiej płyty o podobnych założeniach czyli płyta żelbetowa grubości 25 cm izolowana od spodu 10 cm XPS o  λ=0,035 W/m*K. Współczynnik U = 0,31 [W/m2*K].
Teraz najlepsze  :wink:  Porównajmy U płyty i U Isomuru. Isomur ma ponad 3-krotnie gorszy współczynnik więc gdzie jest te 70% skuteczności? Powinien mieć U na poziomie 0,5 a ma prawie dwa razy tyle.

Isomur to marketingowa ściema za duże pieniądze.

W moim przypadku jesli chodzi o roczne straty ciepła przez ten mostek (13,6 m2) to około 1970 kWh rocznie, a obliczenia są przyblizone. Koszt energi niech każdy policzy sobie sam, ale wyjdzie ponad 200 m3 gazu. Gdyby zastosować Isomur straty zmniejszą się do około 866 kWh rocznie czyli gazu pójdzie 122 m3 mniej. 
Gdybym zrobił płytę dla powyższych założeń to straty wyniosłyby tylko 276 kWh.

Czy warto stosować Isomur odpowiedzcie sobie sami  :wink:

----------


## JacZenio

Dzisiaj nawet są już dostępne cegły perlitowe, z który można wykonać pierwszą warstwę ściany.

http://www.cjblok.com.pl/pl/9,81,144...oksupsup-.html

----------


## MWM

Co myślicie o takim przekroju mostka?

Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy ma sens pociągnięcie ogrzewania wewnątrz fundamentu. Taki dodatkowy pas poniżej tego styropianu/perlitogipsu na głębokość np 30 cm zabezpieczył by dodatkowo przed przenikaniem ciepła do gruntu.

----------


## MWM

> Co myślicie o takim przekroju mostka?
> 
> Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy ma sens pociągnięcie ogrzewania wewnątrz fundamentu. Taki dodatkowy pas poniżej tego styropianu/perlitogipsu na głębokość np 30 cm zabezpieczył by dodatkowo przed przenikaniem ciepła do gruntu.


Nikt nic nie napisze  :sad:  ??

----------


## Beskidziak

Wydaje mi się że zrównanie chudziaka ze ścianą fundamentową było by lepsze.

----------


## MWM

> Wydaje mi się że zrównanie chudziaka ze ścianą fundamentową było by lepsze.


Lepsze, ale nie mam gdzie wtedy tyle ocieplenia zmieścić.
Mam już zamówione duże przeszklenia i nie za bardzo mam teraz jak zmienić wysokość pomieszczeń. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## Beskidziak

Zobacz rozwiązanie fundamentów u Artix1 tylko on miał "lekkie" działówki. Ocieplił również ścianę fundamentową od wewnątrz,

----------


## MWM

> Zobacz rozwiązanie fundamentów u Artix1 tylko on miał "lekkie" działówki. Ocieplił również ścianę fundamentową od wewnątrz,


Tam widzę, że zastosowane jedynie 10cm ocieplenia w podłodze.
Moim zdaniem minimum to 20cm a najlepiej 30

----------


## Beskidziak

Chodziło mi o sposób rozwiązania, on ma 10 cm pod chudziakiem i 10 na. Jeżeli ocieplisz ściany fundamentowe wewnątrz to ograniczysz mostek na "styku"fundament -chudziak i możesz zejść z ociepleniem tak jak planowałeś niżej.

----------


## maxus79

mam pytanie czy ten styropian pod chudziakiem na paisku  niebedzie  wilgotny a co za tym idzie straci wlasciwosci   termiczne ?
poniewaz izolacja jest wtedy skuteczna kiedy jest sucha

----------


## MWM

> mam pytanie czy ten styropian pod chudziakiem na paisku  niebedzie  wilgotny a co za tym idzie straci wlasciwosci   termiczne ?
> poniewaz izolacja jest wtedy skuteczna kiedy jest sucha


Zależy to od poziomu wód gruntowych i generalnie rodzaju gruntu. rzeczywiście jednak jak styropian jest wystawiony na wilgoć to powoli nasiąka i traci właściwości termoizolacyjne przez wodę transportującą ciepło. Podobnie jest ze styropianem na chudziaku. Choćbyś dał najlepszą izolację bitumiczną to jeżeli położysz styropian w lecie to odcinając ciepło od chudziaka spowodujesz kondensację wody pod styropianem i utratę jego właściwości termoizolacyjnych. Dlatego niektórzy stosują perlit z domieszką np. gipsu aby tą wodę związać. Inaczej zostanie tam na wieki.

----------


## maxus79

no to ja juz sam niewiem jak to ocieplac ta podloge

----------


## Slyder

> Zależy to od poziomu wód gruntowych i generalnie rodzaju gruntu. rzeczywiście jednak jak styropian jest wystawiony na wilgoć to powoli nasiąka i traci właściwości termoizolacyjne przez wodę transportującą ciepło. Podobnie jest ze styropianem na chudziaku. Choćbyś dał najlepszą izolację bitumiczną to jeżeli położysz styropian w lecie to odcinając ciepło od chudziaka spowodujesz kondensację wody pod styropianem i utratę jego właściwości termoizolacyjnych. Dlatego niektórzy stosują perlit z domieszką np. gipsu aby tą wodę związać. Inaczej zostanie tam na wieki.


powiedz to tym co robią płyty fundamentowe. W ławach każdy walczy z wilgocią a płyciarze kładą styropian na ziemi i się w ogóle tym nie przejmują. Nie robienie izolacji pod styropianem naraża go na podciąganie wody ale umożliwia też pozbycie się jej. Zresztą nie da rady odciąć szczelnie, więc punkt rosy przy grubościach jakie się daje i tak wypadnie w styropianie.

----------


## maxus79

czyli wychodzi na to ze lepiej dac na ubitym piasku styropian niz na chudym ?

----------


## Slyder

powiem tak spotkałem sie z sytuacjami ze niektórzy w ogóle nie dawali chudziaka.

----------


## MWM

> powiedz to tym co robią płyty fundamentowe. W ławach każdy walczy z wilgocią a płyciarze kładą styropian na ziemi i się w ogóle tym nie przejmują. Nie robienie izolacji pod styropianem naraża go na podciąganie wody ale umożliwia też pozbycie się jej. Zresztą nie da rady odciąć szczelnie, więc punkt rosy przy grubościach jakie się daje i tak wypadnie w styropianie.


W ogóle się tym nie przejmują, ale nikt nie mierzy faktu, że traci właściwości izolacyjne. Pod płytą nie jest to jeszcze takie straszne bo po prostu ten styropian trochę mniej izoluje. Natomiast wilgoć na chudziaku czyli pod posadzką w domu to już troszkę gorszy problem.....

----------


## Gos**c

Styropian nie podciąga kapilarnie i umieszczony pod płytą będzie miał taką samą wilgotność jak ten na ścianie.

----------


## Gizmoak

Witam wszystkich. Od dłuższego czasu myślę jak zlikwidować mostek pionowy w ścianie fundamentowej domu podpiwniczonego. chciałbym używać piwnice dlatego ma być sucha i w miarę ciepła, jest kilka produktów na rynku aczkolwiek tylko w pewnym stopniu ograniczają one mostek w ścianie fundamentowej. Żadna z firm na moje pytanie ile dokładnie energii mogę zaoszczędzić Niechciała odpowiedzieć. Co prawda dostałem kilka ofert z wycena produktu ale ciężko doszukać się wiarygodnych danych w sieci na temat jakie wartości energii tracimy przez ściany fundamentowe pionowo do ziemi.
Pokusiłem się na proste obliczenia na ile mi moja wiedza pozwoliła bez uwzględnień stref brzegowych mostków linowych tylko prosty sposób jak dla podłogi. Bylem ogromnym zwolennikiem użycie Novomuru lecz po tych wszystkich obliczeniach mam wątpliwości co do sensu użycia tego typu  produktów.
Proszę was o uwagi i pokazanie błędów w moich obliczeniach

----------


## grend

fajna tabelka tylko nie wiadomo jakiej wielkości dotyczy.....

Jakbym budowal ściany z bkw domu parterowym to warstwę odcinajaca od podłoza bym zrobił na XPS i to by był najlepszy materiał - prosty i dostępny. Zalety wytrzymałość, nie nasiąka, przenikalnością cieplną bije na głowę wszystkie wynalazki, cena. Inna sprawą jest kb....

----------


## Gizmoak

W zupełności się z tobą zgadzam ``grend`` trzeba do każdego projektu podejść indywidualnie bo w grę wchodzą różne ściany a co zatem idzie i obciążenia. Jak bym budował dom parterowy to na pewno na płycie fundamentowej, trzeba pamiętać ze płyta fundamentowa to nie tylko styro i płyta betonu niestety często się pomija koszty związane z przygotowaniem wszystkiego przed a w szczególności gdy poziom wody gruntowej jest wysoki.
Ja ze względu na uksztaltowanie terenu buduje dom podpiwniczony, ponieważ z powodu wzniesienia na działce z lawami trzeba zejść dość nisko to postanowiłem wykorzystać ta przestrzeń jako piwnice. Niestety poziom wód jest dość wysoki i trochę będę musiał zainwestować w drenaż.
Jeżeli chodzi o tabele to dla przybliżenia wkleję wycinek metody obliczeń .

----------


## grend

te obliczenie - nie masz podane m2 powierzchni ani mb sciany - do czego to można porównać ? dla domu 500m2 czy 80 m2

XPS nie jako płyta fundamentowa tylko fundament bloczek XPS i bk

----------


## Andrzej.K

ceramika zasypana perlitem sprawdza się znakomicie.

----------


## Gizmoak

Jeżeli chodzi o powierzchnie ``grend`` to jest podana i jest to 24m2 sciany fundamentowa piwnicy to około 100mb z bloczka betonowego.
Jeżeli chodzi o ceramikę ``Andrzej.K`` to raczej obawiał bym się zastosować w gruncie mimo dobrej izolacji przeciw wodnej.
Jak już wspomniałem dom będzie podpiwniczony a piwnice chce używać i dlatego ma być ciepło około 18stC, różnica temperatur pomiędzy ścianą piwnicy a lawa będzie większa niżeli pomiędzy ścianą parteru a ścianą fundamentowa. Poza tym w ścianie parteru to można pomyśleć o zastosowaniu warstwy BK jako odcięcia pionowego mostka pomiędzy parterem a piwnica.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> ceramika zasypana perlitem sprawdza się znakomicie.


Czy materiały sprasowane nie są czasem lepszym izolatorem od tych zasypywanych ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zwykle - nie.
Problem gęstości...
Mniej powietrza w cm3 takiej substancji.

Adam M.

----------


## mejmirem

> w dodatku isomur  nie wciaga tyle wilgoci co bk  i to jest jego glowna cecha   bo co nam po izolacji jesli  przesiaknie wilgocia  wtedy traci swoje wlasciwosci izolacyjne
> 
> a co sadzicie o bloczku keramzytowym  zamiast ceramiki zasypanej perlitem   bo ceramika wciaga wilgoc  bardziej od keramzytu  
>  lub pustak keramzytowy i zasypac go perlitem ?
> 
> znalazlem takie bloczki w internecie 
> Załącznik 299797


Podbijam pytanie kolegi. Czy zastąpienie Isomuru keramzytowym bloczkiem fundamentowym ma sens.  U mnie cd z silikaty 24 cm

----------


## מרכבה

To już trzeba Koledzy liczyć, liczyć i liczyć.
Bez wyliczeń, a teraz są od tego komputery i MES'em sobie spokojnie można policzyć na tyle dokładnie, że 
można być pewnym wyniku. Zważywszy - że przy standardzie pasywnym, jeden mostek przez fundament - 
może osiągnąć stratę równą połowie strat reszty budynku. Im gorzej gacony dom- tym ta wartość się gubi, aż prawie jej nie ma przy domu 
bez izolacji.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Czy materiały sprasowane nie są czasem lepszym izolatorem od tych zasypywanych ?


Porównując produkty nie tylko porównuję jego właściwości ale również cenę do jakości. Perlit na zasypanie ok 60 mb fundamentu to wydatek ok  200 zł .
mam tak zrobione i nie narzekam.
A  przy płaskim dachu zrobiłem taki sam myk  przed górnym wieńcem . tylko tam zasypałem granulatem styropianowym ale dwa rzędy. Wychodząc z założenia że więcej powietrza  lepiej izoluje, niż materiał izolacyjny bo on ma za zadanie utrzymać powietrze w bezruchu.

----------


## Slyder

czy naprawdę nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań aby pod ścianę z silki 24cm jako pierwszą warstwę dawać ceramikę. Trochę mi się to kłóci aby na samym dole dawać materiał o niższej wytrzymałości od tego co będzie na nim. Do tego ciężar silki jest na tyle duży że ja mam poważne obiekcie czy w drodze do zaoszczędzenia 10zł rocznie nie zaburzamy solidności ściany:/

----------


## kabzin82

Odkopuję temat  :smile: 
Orientowałem się w cenach Isomur i jak dla mnie to za drogo wychodzi, zatem albo zastosuję ceramikę na 1 warstwę albo wcale (chyba że w międzyczasie coś nowego się pojawiło). 
Chociaż stawianie wszystkiego na silikacie trochę kłóci mi się z późniejszym dążeniem do dobrej izolacji. Co z tego że dam dobry styro na ściany, dobre okna i dobrze ocieplone poddasze jak będzie spory mostek na styku fundamentu ze ścianą.
Jak sobie radziliście z różnicą grubości bloczka z ceramiki a silikatu? Wiem że jest ceramika 24cm ale podejrzewam że trudnodostępna

----------


## marcin_5

Ceramika 24cm trudno dostępna? W dobrej hurtowni spokojnie dostaniesz taką od ręki i to jeszcze w klasie 15.

----------


## fukujin

> Chociaż stawianie wszystkiego na silikacie trochę kłóci mi się z późniejszym dążeniem do dobrej izolacji. Co z tego że dam dobry styro na ściany, dobre okna i dobrze ocieplone poddasze jak będzie spory mostek na styku fundamentu ze ścianą.


Podłączam się na etapie projektu, wstępnie na 99% też rozważam silikat plus tradycyjna ława i ściana fundamentowa, dwa pełne piętra, dwa stropy monolityczne, dach dwuspadowy, brak podpiwniczenia.

Cena izomuru 600/240/113 z pierwszej strony jaka mi wyskoczyła to 51zł brutto - zakładam wstępnie 50mb fundamentu to daje w zaokrągleniu 4200zł. Wytrzymałość na ściskanie 20MPa lambda 0,33

Patrzę teraz na bloczki keramzytowe pełne 380/240/250 cena za sztukę też na pierwszej znalezione stronie  11zł brutto to daje w zaokrągleniu 1400zł Wytrzymałość na ściskanie 10Mpa lambda 0,22 - na korzyść keramzytu bo nie dosyć, że lepszy współczynnik to jeszcze dwa razy większa grubość przy trzy razy mniejszej cenie.

Zastanawiam się jak będzie pracować silka o wytrzymałości większej niż 15Mpa z takim bloczkiem 10Mpa. Z drugiej strony zakładając taką izolację czy naprawdę można zrezygnować z izolacji fundamentów w domu energooszczędnym bo to już niewiele da? Jest jeszcze trzecia sprawa - jak odciąć stopy fundamentowe od słupów? Czy ktoś odważy się postawić na takim bloczku izomuru słup? Gdyby był zaprojektowany z betonu C20/25 to w teorii ma zbliżoną wytrzymałość na ściskanie.

----------


## fukujin

Jeszcze w ramach rozmowy Porotherm zasypany perlitem. Porotherm klasy 20 ma lambdę 0,313 . Lambda perlitu EP200 0,043. Tylko że, teraz trzeba by wyliczyć uśrednioną wartość biorąc pod uwagę stosunek "ilości cegły w cegle do ilości powietrza (perlitu) w cegle". Ktoś się pokusił o sprawdzenie ile jest tam pustki - 50%? Wydaje mi się że jest więcej - może 60? Czy można to tak prosto przeliczyć - 60% lambda 0,043 a 40% lambda 0,313?

----------


## adam_mk

Po co się trudzisz?
Pogoogluj HELUZ
Czesi to policzyli, obadali i pomierzyli.

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

> Podłączam się na etapie projektu, wstępnie na 99% też rozważam silikat plus tradycyjna ława i ściana fundamentowa, dwa pełne piętra, dwa stropy monolityczne, dach dwuspadowy, brak podpiwniczenia.
> 
> Cena izomuru 600/240/113 z pierwszej strony jaka mi wyskoczyła to 51zł brutto - zakładam wstępnie 50mb fundamentu to daje w zaokrągleniu 4200zł. Wytrzymałość na ściskanie 20MPa lambda 0,33
> 
> Patrzę teraz na bloczki keramzytowe pełne 380/240/250 cena za sztukę też na pierwszej znalezione stronie  11zł brutto to daje w zaokrągleniu 1400zł Wytrzymałość na ściskanie 10Mpa lambda 0,22 - na korzyść keramzytu bo nie dosyć, że lepszy współczynnik to jeszcze dwa razy większa grubość przy trzy razy mniejszej cenie.
> 
> Zastanawiam się jak będzie pracować silka o wytrzymałości większej niż 15Mpa z takim bloczkiem 10Mpa. Z drugiej strony zakładając taką izolację czy naprawdę można zrezygnować z izolacji fundamentów w domu energooszczędnym bo to już niewiele da? Jest jeszcze trzecia sprawa - jak odciąć stopy fundamentowe od słupów? Czy ktoś odważy się postawić na takim bloczku izomuru słup? Gdyby był zaprojektowany z betonu C20/25 to w teorii ma zbliżoną wytrzymałość na ściskanie.


Isomur  dodatkowo zabezpiecza przed zaciąganiem wody z fundamentów ( czego o porothermie i keramzycie nie możesz powiedzieć ), chociaż faktycznie jest droższym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## fukujin

> Po co się trudzisz?
> Pogoogluj HELUZ
> Czesi to policzyli, obadali i pomierzyli.
> 
> Adam M.


To jak rozumiem ceramika wypełniona wełną? Czy może są takie wypełnione styropianem? Można prosić o jakieś dokładniejsze nakierowanie na te obliczenia? Ta wełna mnie trochę nie przekonuje, dom będę budował dosyć długo - optymistycznie liczę 3 lata do wykonania ocieplenia zewnętrznego. Co się stanie z wełną z takiego pustaka po trzech mokrych latach? Czy to jest to samo co Porotherm z wełną? (koszt transportu z Czech do Warszawy może być zabójczy)




> Isomur  dodatkowo zabezpiecza przed zaciąganiem wody z fundamentów ( czego o porothermie i keramzycie nie możesz powiedzieć ), chociaż faktycznie jest droższym rozwiązaniem.


To zaciąganie wody i wytrzymałość to dwa główne plusy, jednak pod tym przemurowaniem z keramzytu, porothermu czy innego heluza i tak by leżała papa zapobiegająca podciąganiu wody, wydaje mi się że budując na wiek nawet można się pokusić o podwójną warstwę papy i problem podciągania załatwiony. 
Bardziej obawiam się tego co napisałem wyżej, czyli lania się wody na ten materiał przez trzy cztery lata. Perlitowi raczej woda nie przeszkadza, tak samo porothermowi czy keramzytowi. Jak wyschną to będzie ok.

Wprawdzie wodę gruntową mam na około 2-1,5m a okresowo podejrzewam że może dochodzić do 1m, ławę mam zamiar zrobić z betonu W8, być może ściankę fundamentową również z W8 laną. Poziom posadowienia i tak prawdopodobnie będzie podniesiony do jakiegoś -0,8 grunt piaszczysty niewysadzinowy a nośny.

----------


## adam_mk

Pisałem o pustakach zasypywanych perlitem.
Ten HELUZ.
Było. zachwalali i pomierzyli.
Teraz też jakieś gotowce ze styropianem oferują, zdaje się...

Adam M.

----------


## fukujin

Przemyślę temat, jeszcze poszukując informacji znalazłem dwa produkty - novomur ale ceny jeszcze nie sprawdzałem bo wytrzymałość 6MPa. Na stronach naszych sąsiadów znalazłem coś takiego http://bungalow333.eu/fotoblog/2013/05/29/pata_muriva.html pustaki ze szkła spienionego PERINSUL ale ceny również nie sprawdzałem bo wytrzymałość 2,9MPa. Może jednak przyda się taka wiedza komuś budującemu parterówkę. Nie wiem co tam jest na zdjęciach, niby pełno opakowań z silką ale zdecydowanie na pierwszą warstwę nad szkło piankowe układają ytonga. Dalej wydaje się że już idzie silka? Dobrze widzę? Dziwne to dla mnie ze względów wytrzymałościowych.

----------


## czorekopole

Jak można to ja się jeszcze podpytam w projekcie mam ścianę z silikatu 18cm. 
Patrzyłem na cegły Heluz i nie znalazłem tych docieplanych o grubości zbliżonej do 18cm. 
A chyba nie da się użyć cegły 25 czy 30 przy takim projekcie  ściany.
Jak źle szukałem to proszę o podesłanie namiarów.

----------


## kabzin82

Zasypałem perlitem pierwszą warstwę pustaków. Zrobiłem podobną rynienkę jaką ktoś kiedyś pokazywał na forum, sprawdza się w sam raz. Zastosowałem EP-180, przedstawiciel od producenta perlitu mówił że można zastosować też EP-150 jednakże moim zdaniem jest zbyt drobny i przy wietrznej pogodzie w czasie zasypywania połowa by mogła odlecieć  :wink: 
Przy pustakach Cerpolu 250/375/238 worek 125L wchodzi w 10 pustaków.

----------


## e_gregor

A czy taki pustak zasypany perlitem bedzie miał lepszą izolacyjność niż ten gazobeton na zdjeciu w tle? No chyba, że to silikat...

----------


## kabzin82

Oczywiście że to silikaty, inaczej bym tego nie robił  :smile:

----------


## Areckii

Czy ktoś z Was robił porównanie współczynnika U przy wyborze pustaka ceramicznego na pierwszą warstwę?
Czy przy zasypaniu perlitem ma to marginalne znaczenie ?

----------


## pstawik

> Zasypałem perlitem pierwszą warstwę pustaków. Zrobiłem podobną rynienkę jaką ktoś kiedyś pokazywał na forum, sprawdza się w sam raz. Zastosowałem EP-180, przedstawiciel od producenta perlitu mówił że można zastosować też EP-150 jednakże moim zdaniem jest zbyt drobny i przy wietrznej pogodzie w czasie zasypywania połowa by mogła odlecieć 
> Przy pustakach Cerpolu 250/375/238 worek 125L wchodzi w 10 pustaków.
> Załącznik 384830Załącznik 384831


Robiłeś rozeznanie co do pustaków ceramicznych, czy wziąłeś pierwszy lepszy? 
Jaką zaprawę dawałeś na pierwszą warstwę? Dawałeś domieszkę perlitu?
Jak potem kładłeś silikaty na ceramikę? Znowu zaprawa wyrównująca, czy od razu klej?

----------


## marcin_5

@pstawik 
Wg mnie przede wszystkim pustak ceramiczny trzeba kupić dobrej klasy, tj. wytrzymałość w klasie 15. Zwykle silikaty są też w tej samej klasie.
Zaprawę dawałem cementwą z plastyfikatorem pod i nad ceramikę, później silikat na kleju

----------


## pstawik

@ marcin_5
Dzięki za info. Jak uważasz, czy jest sens się u mnie bawić w pierwszą warstwę, gdy pod spodem będzie ocieplona, ale nieogrzewana piwnica? Będzie jakaś wymierna korzyść?

----------


## adam_mk

Są tacy co to liczą.
OZC się nazywa.
Będziesz ten dom ogrzewał czy planujesz dla rodziny "zimny wychów" ?
Bo... jakbyś ogrzewał dom, to pomiędzy wnętrzami a piwnicą pojawi się GRADIENT temperatur.
Inaczej - różnica temperatur.
A różnica temperatur jest napędem przepływu ciepła.
Im większy gradient tym więcej ciepła przepłynie.
A za ogrzewanie się płaci...

Oszacuj problem, policz ile kosztowałoby to co ucieknie, ile ta zabawa z ceramiką i perlitem , porównaj i zadecyduj.

Adam M.

----------


## marcin_5

> @ marcin_5
> Dzięki za info. Jak uważasz, czy jest sens się u mnie bawić w pierwszą warstwę, gdy pod spodem będzie ocieplona, ale nieogrzewana piwnica? Będzie jakaś wymierna korzyść?


Też mam pod spodem piwnicę nieogrzewaną. Nie liczyłem tego dokładnie, ale wychodziłem z założenia, że minimalizuje mostki termiczne przy budowie domu. Akurat ten mostek nie był jakoś specjalnie drogi do zminimalizowania. Trzeba było kupić paletę pustaków ceramicznych i przywieźć z 6 worków perlitu. Budowlańcy też nie kręcili nosem. Nawet mi podziękowali, kiedy skręciłem im na szybko skrzynkę do wsypywania perlitu, bo na początku zabrali się za wsypywanie wiaderkiem  :wink: 

Ale oczywiście decyzję musisz podjąć sam.

----------


## pstawik

> @pstawik 
> Wg mnie przede wszystkim pustak ceramiczny trzeba kupić dobrej klasy, tj. wytrzymałość w klasie 15. Zwykle silikaty są też w tej samej klasie.
> Zaprawę dawałem cementwą z plastyfikatorem pod i nad ceramikę, później silikat na kleju


Prośba jeszcze o info, czy pustak ceramiczny miał taką samą szerokość co silikaty? Większość silikatów ma szerokość 24cm, a pustak ceramiczny 25cm (znalazłem jakieś 24cm, ale sprowadzane są z Niemiec z własnym odbiorem). Rozumiem, że pod ściany działowe ta sama metoda? Jeśli tak, to znowu jakaś lipa z wymiarami: silikaty 12cm, a ceramika 11,5cm. 
Czy pustaka brałeś poryzowanego, czy nie? Może nie ma to znaczenia, ale poryzowany jest bardziej kruchy i trochę się obawiam czy nie będzie za "słaby" dla ciężkiego domu z silikatów (chociaż oba mają wytrzymałość 15MPa).

----------


## czorekopole

Witam
Ja będę budował z silkatu 18cm. 
Zdecydowałem się zasypać pierwszą warstwę perlitem, cegłę będę zamawiał o szerokości 188mm.
Różnica tych 8mm powinna mi się zgubić w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi i wylewce razem grubość warstwy ok 29 cm.
Czy ktoś się orientuje ile prelitu wchodzi do cegły o szerokości 18,8cm bo nie jestem pewien ile zmówić aby nie zabrakło, długość ściany 90m 
Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## marcin_5

Nie pamiętam już dokładnie, ale u mnie była podobna długość ścian pierwszej warstwy i też pustak 18.8 i poszło chyba z 6 worków.
Jak kupisz więcej, to i tak wykorzystasz później. Np. przy układaniu rur w styropianie na posadzce itp.

----------


## מרכבה

A co to za jakieś nowum.. akurat zasypywanie małych pustek powietrznych - to placebo..

----------


## marcin_5

> A co to za jakieś nowum.. akurat zasypywanie małych pustek powietrznych - to placebo..


Nie do końca nowum, bo ludzie już to dawno wymyśli i opisali
Wykorzystanie pustaków szczelinowych
wypełnionych ekspandowanym perlitem
perlit-polska

Jeżeli wierzyć tym zapiskom, to lambdę w kierunku z (oś fundamentu) można polepszyć do 3x.
Nawet patrząc przez palce na te badania, to choćby lambdę pustaka można było polepszyć o 100% lub nawet o 50%, to wg mnie gra jest warta świeczki.
Szczególnie jak muruje się z silikatów a nie chce się używać betonu komórkowego na pierwszą warstwę

----------


## מרכבה

Nie neguję badań.. tylko trzeba znać liczbę podobieństwa Nusleta .. aby później móc stwierdzić - którą "dziórkę" warto zasypać ..
Bo może się okazać.. że wsypując perlit .. zastępujemy powietrze .. o lambdzie zastępczej np 0,05W/mK.. to zależy od
wielkości szczeliny- a szczególnie  - jej wysokości, a jeszcze lepiej proporcji. To miało by sens .. dla dużych pustek...
Ale jak widzę porotherma .. 44 .. z rombowym układem szczelin.. to .. śmiem wątpić .. czy będzie lepiej ..

----------


## Adrian978

Panowie dużo prościej byłoby na dwie ostatnie warstwy ściany fundamentowej użyć bloczków keramzytowych. Murować ścianę od dołu z bloczków betonowych dać termo-zgrzew i  dwie warstwy bloczka keramzytowego i znowu termo-zgrzew , ocieplenie fundamentu zakończyć poniżej  chudziaka i zejść w dól z ociepleniem ścian . Od środka ocieplić fundament na powiedzmy 3 bloczki w dól najlepiej xpsem dylatując za jednym razem chudziaka i jest bardziej niż ok . W miejscach progów w pierwszej warstwie zastosować dobry gazobeton, można tez nim obrobić otwory okienne i sprawa mostków z grubsza załatwiona .
 :bye:

----------


## czorekopole

I zasypałem pierwsza warstwę trochę zabawy z tym było, wiatr nie ułatwiał pracy a skrzynka do zasypu nie była idealna.  
Marcin_5 dzięki za info mi zeszło w sumie 9 worków po 80l perlit hydrofobizowany na ok 85mb muru z cegły 18,8.

Próbowałem czytać o liczbie Nusleta ale za dużo z tego nie zrozumiałem  :smile:  fizykiem nie jestem.
Jak pisali wcześniej koszt tego przedsięwzięcia to parę stówek i 6h pracy.
Czy warto nie wiem traktuję to jak taką lokatę co ją założyłem i już nie zerwę przez cały okres użytkowania budynku, a izomur był za drogi.
Gdy będę przed wyborem pieca/pompy poproszę o aktualizację OZC, może coś wyjdzie i uda się zobaczyć ile to daje oszczędności. 
Takich danych aby ktoś napisał, że można tyle a tyle kWh lub dżuli zaoszczędzić nie znalazłem. 
Przesyłam 2 zdjęcia gdyby ktoś chciał zobaczyć jak to wygląda.

----------


## NoCo

a co myślicie o zastosowaniu takiego pustaka na I warstwę pod sylikaty ? Oczywiście zasypanego perlitem, na pewno ma większy stosunek % perlitu do ceramiki niż klasyczny.

----------


## marcin_5

Ten pustak wygląda bardziej jak pustak stropowy. Ciekawe jak tym się muruje. Wiekszość zaprawy pewnie wleci w otwory przy normalnym murowaniu. Chociaż jakby wsypać perlit...  :smile:

----------


## marcin_5

Ciekawy pomysł, ale bałbym się ładować keramzyt do fundamentów. Przykładowe bloczki fundamentowe jakie znalazłem dedykowane są do agrobudownictwa i mają klasę wytrzymałości  na poziomie 3-4 MPa i są przeznaczone na budynki gospodarcze. Być może są inne. No i rozwiązanie nie sprawdzi się w przypadku piwnicy nieogrzewanej.

----------


## מרכבה

Coraz to lepsze pomysły - przecież jaką to ma powierzchnię, krucha ceramika i trach.

----------


## NoCo

Klasa wytrzymałości 15 MPa, to pustak przeznaczony do wypełnienia zaprawą ale czy nadaje się na ściany zewnętrzne? Trudno powiedzieć

Pomysłów coraz więcej bo nie każdego stać na płytę za 60 tys jak zwykły fundament można zrobić do max 40 tys

Potrzeba matka wynalazków

----------


## kerad85

Gdybym jeszcze raz budował, to też bym dał pierwszą warstwę z ceramiki + keramzyt. Niestety jakoś za szybko poszło murarzom i zdążyłem przemyśleć. Koszt niewielki, a jednak coś tam poprawia.

----------


## pstawik

> Gdybym jeszcze raz budował, to też bym dał pierwszą warstwę z ceramiki + keramzyt. Niestety jakoś za szybko poszło murarzom i zdążyłem przemyśleć. Koszt niewielki, a jednak coś tam poprawia.


No właśnie, keramzyt czy perlit wsypywać do do pustaka?

----------


## marrio

Odświeżam temat. Bedę budował dom na tradycyjnym fundamencie, tj. ława+mur fundamentowy. Mur fundamentowy będzie z silikatów pełnych, szerokości 18cm (A1 :cool:  klasy 20. Mur nad ziemią z silikatów szerokosci 18cm klasy 15. Mysle jak lepiej odciąć termicznie mur fundamentowy od naziemnego. Oczywiście mógłby byc Isomur ale... jest zapora cenowa, która stawia znak zapytania nad sensem tego przedsięwzięcia. Czy w tej sytuacji najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie pierwszej warstwy z porothermu szerokości 18,8cm (klasy 15) o zasypanie tego perlitem? Czy jest jakiejś lepsze rozwiązanie? Czy można coś poprawić w tych moich warstwach na styku fundament-mur?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Odświeżam temat. Bedę budował dom na tradycyjnym fundamencie, tj. ława+mur fundamentowy. Mur fundamentowy będzie z silikatów pełnych, szerokości 18cm (A1 klasy 20. Mur nad ziemią z silikatów szerokosci 18cm klasy 15. Mysle jak lepiej odciąć termicznie mur fundamentowy od naziemnego. Oczywiście mógłby byc Isomur ale... jest zapora cenowa, która stawia znak zapytania nad sensem tego przedsięwzięcia. Czy w tej sytuacji najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie pierwszej warstwy z porothermu szerokości 18,8cm (klasy 15) o zasypanie tego perlitem? Czy jest jakiejś lepsze rozwiązanie? Czy można coś poprawić w tych moich warstwach na styku fundament-mur?


Mi KB z dłuuuugim doświadczeniem powiedział że nie powinno łączyć się różnych typów bloczków , bo kazdy materiał inaczej "pracuje" i takie ściany mogą pękać. Dlatego takich "mixów" się nie spotyka w oryginalnych projektach a do likwidacji mostków termicznych służy ... płyta fundamentowa

----------


## e_gregor

Bez przesady z tym łaczeniem materiałów. Każdy łączy ściany z warstwą żelbetu (wieniec) i jakoś mury od tego nie pękają. Problem by mógł być gdyby ściany były z różnych materiałów... ale przecież tak też ludzie budują (zwłaszcza działówki). W ogóle ta pierwsza warstwa bloczków to będzie "mieszkała" w niemal stałej temperaturze zapewne w okolicy kilkunastu stopni więc co tu ma pracować?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Bez przesady z tym łaczeniem materiałów. Każdy łączy ściany z warstwą żelbetu (wieniec) i jakoś mury od tego nie pękają. Problem by mógł być gdyby ściany były z różnych materiałów... ale przecież tak też ludzie budują (zwłaszcza działówki). W ogóle ta pierwsza warstwa bloczków to będzie "mieszkała" w niemal stałej temperaturze zapewne w okolicy kilkunastu stopni więc co tu ma pracować?


Wieniec to zupełnie inna rzecz i ma inne zadanie ...

Mowa o budowie ścian z różnych materiałów. KB powiedział mi że nie powinno się tak robić bo to błąd i w żadnym projekcie takiego czegoś raczej nie znajdziemy , a że ludzie robią to inna kwestia ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Mowa o budowie ścian z różnych materiałów. KB powiedział mi że nie powinno się tak robić bo to błąd i w żadnym projekcie takiego czegoś raczej nie znajdziemy , a że ludzie robią to inna kwestia ...


W wielu jest łączenie bloczków betonowych z BK, porothermem czy innymi materiałami. W wielu projektach są słupy żelbetowe i nadproża. Czasami nadproża systemowe zbudowane z różnych materiałów. Często ściany działowe  z innych materiałów, niż konstrukcyjne. Chybiona argumentacja.

Ze świecą szukać budowlańca co ma pojecie o mostkach i energooszczędności. Nawet wśród ekip od ocieplania jest z tym słabo. Pomysły poprawienia energooszczędności zazwyczaj wywołują u nich sprzeciw często o śmiesznej argumentacji.

----------


## marrio

Z tego co się orientuje to głównym celem stosowania płyty fundamentowej jest rozłożenie obciążeń na grunt na większa powierzchnie i ma uzasadnienie gdy grunty sa słabo nośne, np. jakiejś torfy.

Ale my nie o płycie fundamentowej...

Jakie obecnie sa najsensowniejsze rozwiązania do zmniejszenia mostka termicznego na połączeniu muru fundamentowego z murem naziemnym. U mnie i mur fundamentowy i naziemny będzie z silikatu szerokości 18cm. Oczywiście jako fundament będzie zastosowany pełny silikat. Czy tym najsensowniejszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie pierwszej warstwy z porothermu i ewentualnie zasypanie perlitem?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Z tego co się orientuje to głównym celem stosowania płyty fundamentowej jest rozłożenie obciążeń na grunt na większa powierzchnie i ma uzasadnienie gdy grunty sa słabo nośne, np. jakiejś torfy.


To kiepsko się orientujesz  :smile: 

największymi zaletami płyty jest CAŁKOWITA likwidacja mostków termicznych , zapewnienie ciągłości izolacji termicznej jak i przeciwilgociowej oraz możliwość postawienia domu na terenach gdzie sa kiepski warunki gruntowe ...
Zależnie od gruntu płyta może być tania w wykonaniu (dobre warunki glebowe) albo droga w wykonaniu (trudne warunki glebowe).
U mnie płyta wyszła w cenie zwykłych fundamentów a nawet ... taniej ...

Za zachodzie płyta to już standard , bo buduje się szybciej , koszty robocizny dużo niższe i jest mała możlwość popełnienia różnych błędów.
Dodatkowo jest to najcieplejszy rodzaj fundamentu i najbardziej wytrzymały.

Zwykłe fundamenty to już głupota przy budowie domu energooszczednego ..

Najpierw dowiedz się czy KB pozwoli na mury fundamentowe użycie silkaktu pełnego 18cm , bo według specyfikacji producenta silikatów dopiero silikat 25cm ma "zastosowanie" do budowy fundamentów.

Możesz i dać tą ceramike i zasypywać jak KB nie będzie miał zastrzeżeń i w ten sposób lekko ograniczyć straty ciepła , ale i tak będą jeszcze ściany wewnatrz domu które nie będą w żaden sposób izolowane termiczne ...

Dla mnie sztuka dla sztuki. Jak komuś zależy na braku mostków termicznych i aby było jak najcieplej to robi płytę ...

A tak to takie pudrowanie syfa. Syf będzie ciągle tyle że mniej widoczny. Lepiej zamiast pudrować go usunąć  :wink:

----------


## marrio

> To kiepsko się orientujesz


Mógłbym z Toba o tym podyskutować...  :wink: 



> największymi zaletami płyty jest CAŁKOWITA likwidacja mostków termicznych , zapewnienie ciągłości izolacji termicznej jak i przeciwilgociowej oraz możliwość postawienia domu na terenach gdzie sa kiepski warunki gruntowe ...
> Zależnie od gruntu płyta może być tania w wykonaniu (dobre warunki glebowe) albo droga w wykonaniu (trudne warunki glebowe).
> U mnie płyta wyszła w cenie zwykłych fundamentów a nawet ... taniej ...


Niemniej zaczałbym od przeredagowania Twojej wypowiedzi:
_"największymi zaletami płyty jest możliwość postawienia domu na terenach gdzie sa kiepski warunki gruntowe oraz CAŁKOWITA likwidacja mostków termicznych , zapewnienie ciągłości izolacji termicznej jak i przeciwilgociowej  ..."_
Dla przykładu o kolejności zalet pierwszy lepszy znaleziony artykuł o PF:
https://muratordom.pl/budowa/fundame...JRPB-JEy3.html

"Zalety płyty fundamentowej
1.Płyta fundamentowa zapewnia równomierne przekazanie obciążenia z budynku na każdy grunt, także słaby, bez względu na ukształtowanie działki. To doskonałe rozwiązanie posadowienia budynku na gruntach nieprzepuszczalnych, którym zagraża zawilgocenie, lub na zboczach.
2. Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa płyty stanowi jedną równą płaszczyznę. Można ją zrobić pod lub nad płytą. Gruba warstwa izolacji termicznej ułożona pod płytą pozwala na otoczenie budynku ciągłą warstwą izolacji (bez mostków).
3. Nie trzeba robić głębokich wykopów, płytę można zbudować na głębokości nawet 50 cm. Jest łatwiejsza i szybsza do realizacji. Można uniknąć wielu błędów."

 ale to temat o Isomurze i jego zamiennikach a nie o płycie, której zalet nie przekreślam, ale nie jestem w tym rozwiązaniu ślepo zakochany i nie uważam, ze PF jest lekiem na wszelkie problemy. Chętnie z Toba porozmawiam na ten temat w odpowiednim wątku.

----------


## marcin_5

> Odświeżam temat. Bedę budował dom na tradycyjnym fundamencie, tj. ława+mur fundamentowy. Mur fundamentowy będzie z silikatów pełnych, szerokości 18cm (A1 klasy 20. Mur nad ziemią z silikatów szerokosci 18cm klasy 15. Mysle jak lepiej odciąć termicznie mur fundamentowy od naziemnego. Oczywiście mógłby byc Isomur ale... jest zapora cenowa, która stawia znak zapytania nad sensem tego przedsięwzięcia. Czy w tej sytuacji najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie pierwszej warstwy z porothermu szerokości 18,8cm (klasy 15) o zasypanie tego perlitem? Czy jest jakiejś lepsze rozwiązanie? Czy można coś poprawić w tych moich warstwach na styku fundament-mur?


Temat był już wałkowany wiele razy. U siebie dałem Porotherma 18.8 i zasypałem perlitem. Kolega dał beton komórkowy na pierwszą warstwę i też  jest ok. Sam musisz zdecydować.

----------


## marrio

Szukam potwierdzenia bo nie przeczytałem całego wątku od początku, czyli kilka lat wstecz, a tylko skupiłem sie na ostatnich stronach i najbardziej aktualnych wpisach. Dopiero biore sie za projektowanie swojego domu. Obawiam się, że w przypadku mojego domu BK na pierwsza warstwe by nie wystarczył. Może przy parterówce, zwłaszcza bez ciężkiego stropu byłoby OK. U mnie będzie dom piętrowy (dwie pełne kondygnacje), z jednym stropem, dachówka ceramiczna.

----------


## e_gregor

Sam mam dom z BK i ten materiał polecam, natomiast w przypadku ścian z (bardzo ciężkiej) silki jak w Twoim przypadku to bym jednak wolał te ściany postawić na warstwie ceramiki a nie BK.

----------


## Kaizen

Choćbyś całe piętro miał zalane wodą 2,5m wysokości to BK to wytrzyma. To przesąd jakiś. Ktoś widział zmiażdżoną ścianę z BK (np. przez zalegający śnieg czy dobudowanie piętra)?

----------


## marrio

*Kaizen* chyba przesadzasz. Własnie dlatego nie widzimy takich katastrof bo nikt nie przesadza z obciążeniem danego materiału. Sa wyliczenia ile dany materiał może wytzymać. Jest dodana tolerancja i nikt tych norm nie przekracza. Jeśli doszło by do zmiażdżenia takiej ściany to ktoś musiałby za to wziąc odpowiedizlaność, a inaczej mówić "beknąć". Albo producent jesli okazało by sie że produkt wytrzymał mniej niz deklarowane albo KB i projektant, ze dopuścili taki produkt wiedząc, ze obciążenie jest większe niż materiał może wytzrymać. Jeśli tylko mur by pękał to odpowiedizlanosc cywilna. Jesli byłaby katastrofa budowlana to prokurator.

----------


## marcin_5

@marrio też miałem takie przemyślenia i dlatego dla świętego spokoju dałem ceramikę w kl 15, takiej samej jak silikat

----------


## adam_mk

Róbcie jak uważacie, bo to Wasze, ale....
Uważajcie jak robicie!

Jak się da i jest za co - płyta....
Jak fundament to....
Szkło piankowe....
Isomur...
Ceramika zasypana perlitem...
BK.......
Normalna ściana.

Ociec i dziadzio tak robili (normalna ściana na fundamencie) i chałupina stoi już półwiecze!
Sie da.

Adam M.

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ściana nie pęka poprzez łączenie różnychaterialow a poprzez zbyt szybkie osiadanie budynku.
Ja dałem porotnerm zasypany perlitem jestem zadowolony .
Mostków na termowizji niewidać. 5 np drewna mi starcza na rok

----------


## Kaizen

> Mostków na termowizji niewidać.


Wrzucisz fotki?

U mnie widać. A do sciany fundamentowej i chudziaka jest tu 26cm BK o trudnej do pobicia lamdzie.




> Łazienka i pokój - widać, że ściany zarówno działowe jak i zewnętrzne ciągną trochę chłodu z gruntu.


Mostek tu jest pewny - można go tylko minimalizować

----------


## jacentyy

> Choćbyś całe piętro miał zalane wodą 2,5m wysokości to BK to wytrzyma. To przesąd jakiś. Ktoś widział zmiażdżoną ścianę z BK (np. przez zalegający śnieg czy dobudowanie piętra)?


Jak zwykle pieprzysz głupoty 2,5 m słupa wody to obciażenie rzędu 25kN/m2 , nie dosć ,że strop takiego czegoś nie wytzryma to BK rozpadłby się na kawałki

----------


## gondoljerzy

Przekopałem się przez cały temat i zastanawia mnie sprawa zasypywania pustaków ceramicznych perlitem.  Dla przypomnienia, pozwolę sobie podlinkować artykuł:
http://www.stowarzyszenie-tynkarzy.p...pandowanym.pdf

Intryguje mnie ogromna poprawa przewodności pustaków w kierunku pionowym.  Przykładowo, dla pustaka Thermo STI 44 współczynnik lambda spada z 0,674 do 0,159.  Zwykła, pełna cegła ceramiczna ma ten współczynnik 0,8.  Mocno porowaty pustak powinien być w tym temacie zdecydowanie lepszy od litej cegły, a tu podają 0,674.  Czy tu przypadkiem, nie wpisano danych o przewodzeniu ciepła w górę, gdy pustki powietrzne działają jak kominy? Ciekawe, o ile różna będzie ucieczka ciepła w pionie, ale zależnie od zwrotu, czyli w dół pustaka. Wtedy ciepłe powietrze zostaje w górze nieruchome i nie wspomaga wędrówki ciepła w dół pustaka. 
No, dobra. Mniejsza z tym, bo po zasypaniu perlitem robi nam się lambda 0,159 i powinno być już w miarę tak samo w górę, czy w dół, i jest dwa razy lepiej niż Isomur.  Tylko co z kondensacją wilgoci wewnątrz ściany, na styku ściany z zimnym fundamentem?  Czy będzie to zjawisko istotne, czy nieistotne?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak tam nawpuszczasz pary wodnej - istotne.
Jak murujesz szczelnie, z litych materiałów (silka na ten przykład) - nieistotne.

Inaczej...
WYLICZONY punkt rosy dałby rosę w danym miejscu, jak byłoby z czego ją tam zrobić!

Adam M.

----------


## Mateusz.C

Znów odgrzebiemy ...
Dom podpiwniczony,  nośne ściany 1 warstwa porotherm zasypany perltem, dalej Silka.
Czy działówki wewnątrz budynku będące z Ytongu też dawać na 1 warstwie z porothermu i perlitu ??
niestety nie umiem sobie tego policzyć dlatego pytam...
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Można, ale nie jest to konieczne.
Bo?
Bo to WEWNĘTRZNE sciany.
Pod domem po jakiś czasie i tak ustali się temperatura niezmienna, całoroczna.
Gradient niewielki to i straty nie powalają.
BYWA, ze są potrzebne, jak ktoś MUSi mieć inną temperaturę w kazdym pomieszczeniu.
W termosie absolutnym jest to nie do zrobienia.

Adam M.

----------


## hesus

Odkopię temat bo mnie to trochę intryguje ostatnio, a czytałem ten wątek juz dawno  :smile:  Mam w projekcie płytę fundamentową z lanymi scianami betonowymi (gr 25cm, wys ok 200cm - tzw. skrzynia). Sciany budynku z silki E24. Do tego XPS 18 w fundament i XPS20 na sciany W projekcie mam cokół wykonany właśnie z ISOMURu. I jak patrzę na kwoty to wychodzi, że za taką obwódkę wys. na 11cm niecałe 10k trzeba będzie zapłacić... Majster z kierbudem mówią, że to bzdura i żeby tego nie robić a już na pewno nie kombinować z zamiennikami (wspomniany porotherm + perlit), bo nikt tak nie robi - wieksze straty mają być z powodu różnic materiałowych  :smile:  a projektant ze sobie narobię mostków termicznych i majątek pójdzie w ogrzewanie i koniecznie musi być ISOMUR.

Jednak nikt mi tego na liczby nie przełożył. Jak duże mogą być potencjalne straty?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jednak nikt mi tego na liczby nie przełożył. Jak duże mogą być potencjalne straty?


Projektant nie potrafi wyliczyć?
Wrzuć w szukajkę "isomur" albo "złoto dla naiwnych".

----------


## adam_mk

Bunkier budujesz na III światową?
Dobrze termoizolowany?
Po co?

Adam M.

----------


## hesus

> Bunkier budujesz na III światową?
> Dobrze termoizolowany?
> Po co?
> 
> Adam M.


Bunkier bo taki teren i taki projekt... ponoć dobrze izolowany. Po co? Bo zawsze chciałem dom. 




> Projektant nie potrafi wyliczyć?
> Wrzuć w szukajkę "isomur" albo "złoto dla naiwnych".


Projektant wyliczył, ale drugiej opini zasięgam.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bunkier bo taki teren i taki projekt... ponoć dobrze izolowany. Po co? Bo zawsze chciałem dom. 
> 
> 
> Projektant wyliczył, ale drugiej opini zasięgam.


To ile ma zoaszczędzić kWh jedna warstwa Isomuru?
To nie takie proste obliczenia zważywszy, że Isomur ma inną lambdę w pionie, inną w poziomie i ciekawe, jak to wyliczył. Nie licz na to, że ktoś Ci to policzy za darmo, bo programy tego nie robią z automatu a liczenie na piechotę jest... No, sam chciałbym zobaczyć nie tylko wynik, ale też metodę obliczeń.

----------


## adam_mk

" Po co? Bo zawsze chciałem dom. "

Cholera... Dziwne...
NAPRAWDĘ musisz mieć ten dom W TYM MIEJSCU (gdzie bez budowy bunkra się nie obejdzie)?
Za ułamek kasy potrzebnej na TĘ budowę można postawić coś znacznie lepszego, gdzieś kawałek dalej...

Adam M.

----------


## gryziciel

> To ile ma zoaszczędzić kWh jedna warstwa Isomuru?
> To nie takie proste obliczenia zważywszy, że Isomur ma inną lambdę w pionie, inną w poziomie i ciekawe, jak to wyliczył. Nie licz na to, że ktoś Ci to policzy za darmo, bo programy tego nie robią z automatu a liczenie na piechotę jest... No, sam chciałbym zobaczyć nie tylko wynik, ale też metodę obliczeń.


to tak po kaizenowsku :wink:  :

mam w projekcie 2 wiersze izomuru, wg przedmiaru 66mb, wg kosztorysu mb = 74pln, suma 4884pln+VAT = 5275pln.

wg OZC mam w porownaniu wariantow z izomurem i bez(*) roznice 1094 kWh na rok, przy G11 to u mnie 635 PLN na rok. 

ogrzewanie elektryczne podlogowe, czyli zwrot po 8,3 roku przy G11 i odpowiednio dluzej przy innych taryfach albo krocej po podwyzkach cen pradu. 

(*) wariant bez to zamiast izomuru bloczki betonowe. "goly" BK i porotherm+perlit odpadaja, bo te 2 wiersze sa pod i zaraz nad ziemia (niski poziom zero), czyli trzeba by je ciezka hydroizolacja smarowac(?) co tez kosztuje i moze roznie wyjsc. Pod izomurem wieniec fundamentow, nad izomurem BK. 

w metode obliczen nie wnikalem, jakby co to obliczeniowiec jest na forum i to pewnie czyta :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> wg OZC mam w porownaniu wariantow z izomurem i bez(*) roznice 1094 kWh na rok, przy G11 to u mnie 635 PLN na rok.


Dwie warstwy mają niby dać 1094 kWh?

Jakbym w całym domu zamiast BK dał żelbet, to zamiast EUco+w=2279,3 miałbym EUco+w=2555,3. Czyli rocznie bym zaoszczędził 276kWh. Powtarzam - CAŁE ŚCIANY NADZIEMIA z żelbetu, zamist z BK. Więc jakim cudem dwa rzędy zastąpienia żelbetu czy betonu materiałem o lambdzie dużo gorszej od BK miałoby dać 1094kWh oszczędności?
Ściema na maksa albo coś ważniejszego zostało zmienione.

----------


## hesus

> " Po co? Bo zawsze chciałem dom. "
> 
> Cholera... Dziwne...
> NAPRAWDĘ musisz mieć ten dom W TYM MIEJSCU (gdzie bez budowy bunkra się nie obejdzie)?
> Za ułamek kasy potrzebnej na TĘ budowę można postawić coś znacznie lepszego, gdzieś kawałek dalej...
> 
> Adam M.


Skąd wiesz ze można? W ogóle po co odbiegać od tematu? Ja wiem, ze Niektórzy dalej uważają ze podaż działek budowlanych jest wszędzie nieograniczona, ale na potrzeby tej dyskusji załóżmy ze nie każda decyzja jest dyktowana tylko finansami.

----------


## gryziciel

> Dwie warstwy mają niby dać 1094 kWh?
> 
> Jakbym w całym domu zamiast BK dał żelbet, to zamiast EUco+w=2279,3 miałbym EUco+w=2555,3. Czyli rocznie bym zaoszczędził 276kWh. Powtarzam - CAŁE ŚCIANY NADZIEMIA z żelbetu, zamist z BK. Więc jakim cudem dwa rzędy zastąpienia żelbetu czy betonu materiałem o lambdzie dużo gorszej od BK miałoby dać 1094kWh oszczędności?
> Ściema na maksa albo coś ważniejszego zostało zmienione.


hmmm.. roznica obydwu przypadkow napewno jest taka, ze masz plyte a ja (mam miec) fundament schodkowy 1-2,5m pod ziemie, ktory bez tego isomuru nie tylko by wychladzal sciany ale i bym go bezposrednio grzal wylewka sie z nim stykajaca? nadal sciema?

----------


## Kaizen

> masz plyte


Nie mam. 




> nadal sciema?


Ściema. Ale podaj całe obliczenia.

----------


## jacentyy

> Odkopię temat bo mnie to trochę intryguje ostatnio, a czytałem ten wątek juz dawno  Mam w projekcie płytę fundamentową z lanymi scianami betonowymi (gr 25cm, wys ok 200cm - tzw. skrzynia). Sciany budynku z silki E24. Do tego XPS 18 w fundament i XPS20 na sciany W projekcie mam cokół wykonany właśnie z ISOMURu. I jak patrzę na kwoty to wychodzi, że za taką obwódkę wys. na 11cm niecałe 10k trzeba będzie zapłacić... Majster z kierbudem mówią, że to bzdura i żeby tego nie robić a już na pewno nie kombinować z zamiennikami (wspomniany porotherm + perlit), bo nikt tak nie robi - wieksze straty mają być z powodu różnic materiałowych  a projektant ze sobie narobię mostków termicznych i majątek pójdzie w ogrzewanie i koniecznie musi być ISOMUR.
> 
> Jednak nikt mi tego na liczby nie przełożył. Jak duże mogą być potencjalne straty?


Z ciekawości załącz przekrój swojej płyty, ale ogólnie isomour nie wart jest swojej ceny, czasem na pierwszą warstwę daje się najmocniejszy gazobeton , tak widziałem gdzie w Niemczech, że robili . Ale podstawa to załącz nam tutaj projekt i badania geotechniczne, jak nie masz bagna to możliiwe, że projektant łąduje Cię w trąbve dkla własnego dupochronu x5..... płyta z lanymi ścianami czyli musi być głęboko posadowiona...




> hmmm.. roznica obydwu przypadkow napewno jest taka, ze masz plyte a ja (mam miec) fundament schodkowy 1-2,5m pod ziemie, ktory bez tego isomuru nie tylko by wychladzal sciany ale i bym go bezposrednio grzal wylewka sie z nim stykajaca? nadal sciema?


Isomur w ogóle ma jakikolwiek sens techniczny (nie mówie o ekonomicznym , tylko i wyłącznie podczas budowania z materiału typu silikat , przy BK to jakieś nieporozumienie , a przy ceramice poryzowanej raczej też...co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej to i tak powinno się zaizolować około 30 cm nad projektowany teren....to że masz fundament schodowkowy wcale nie oznacza, że nie da sie tego tak wykonstruować aby wwylewka nie stykała się z nim , załącz projekt to można podsykutować , tak to nie wiemy jak to wyglada ogólnie .... za Kaizenem nie przepadam, ale w przypadku Isomuru ma "odrobinke" racji ...... jest jeszcze szkło piankowe w płytach o znacznie leposzych parametrach izolacyjnych a cena chyba zblizona

----------


## asolt

> .... za Kaizenem nie przepadam, ale w przypadku Isomuru ma "odrobinke" racji ......


Akurat w przypadku isomuru ma duzo a nawet bardzo duzo racji. Isomur jest najlepszy jedynie dla jego producenta. Uzyskane efekty są nie adekwatne do ceny, niestety.

----------


## מרכבה

Wystarczy zobaczyć jaką lambdę ma isomur  w kierunku pionowym, a nie poprzecznym - poprzecznie to beton + izolacja jest ok. A że wektory energii cieplnej - rozchodzą się gdzie szybciej przewodzi, to poleci w pionie w dół, a strumień ciepła zależy od różnicy temp, oraz przewodności materiału. 
Tak że natężenie przepływu będzie i tak i tak.

----------


## gryziciel

> Isomur w ogóle ma jakikolwiek sens techniczny (nie mówie o ekonomicznym , tylko i wyłącznie podczas budowania z materiału typu silikat , przy BK to jakieś nieporozumienie , a przy ceramice poryzowanej raczej też...co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej to i tak powinno się zaizolować około 30 cm nad projektowany teren....to że masz fundament schodowkowy wcale nie oznacza, że nie da sie tego tak wykonstruować aby wwylewka nie stykała się z nim , załącz projekt to można podsykutować , tak to nie wiemy jak to wyglada ogólnie .... za Kaizenem nie przepadam, ale w przypadku Isomuru ma "odrobinke" racji ...... jest jeszcze szkło piankowe w płytach o znacznie leposzych parametrach izolacyjnych a cena chyba zblizona


zalaczam przekroj do kontroli spolecznej. Opisowo to mamy tak: 
* poziom zero (wejscie do domu po lewej stronie obrazka) na 18cm nad terenem - wlasciwie chcialem 10cm, ale ok
* 20cm styro, 6cm wylewki, 1cm plytki, czyli chudziak na -27cm (=9cm pod terenem) i tak samo wierzch wienca fundamentow



w zblizeniu/uproszczeniu to jeszcze tak wygladala:



i teraz pytanie co stawiac na tym wiencu jak nie isomur, zeby pod albo ledwo nad ziemia nie zamoklo i nie pizgalo? 

ps. co do obliczen czekam na wytlumaczenie wynikow od autora.

----------


## Kaizen

> i teraz pytanie co stawiac na tym wiencu jak nie isomur, zeby pod albo ledwo nad ziemia nie zamoklo i nie pizgalo?


Hydroizolacja ma być od wewnątrz specjalnie po to, żeby uzasadnić sens isomuru? Bo jak bedzie od zewnątrz, to ochroni przed wilgocią styropian razem ze scianą.
Robienie poziomu chudziaka poniżej poziomu terenu to proszenie się o kłopoty. Wymaga dużej staranności w wykonaniu hydroizoalcji, gdzie największym wyzwaniem będzie zrobienie *trwale* szczelnego przejścia z hydroizolacji poziomej na chudziaku do pionu (i robienie potem znowu przejścia w poziom i znowu do pionu, jak masz w projekcie to tylko dodatkowe ryzyko). Nie daj sobie wmówić, że folia czy mazidło bez siatki będą trwałe.

----------


## jacentyy

> zalaczam przekroj do kontroli spolecznej. Opisowo to mamy tak: 
> * poziom zero (wejscie do domu po lewej stronie obrazka) na 18cm nad terenem - wlasciwie chcialem 10cm, ale ok
> * 20cm styro, 6cm wylewki, 1cm plytki, czyli chudziak na -27cm (=9cm pod terenem) i tak samo wierzch wienca fundamentow
> 
> Załącznik 436341
> 
> w zblizeniu/uproszczeniu to jeszcze tak wygladala:
> 
> Załącznik 436342
> ...


Normalnie zacznij ytongiem od wieńca , a na zewnatrz zastosuje izolację typu średniego lub cięzkiego , np masy kmb ale dobrych producetnów np remmers , albo inne uszczelnienia polimerowe np MB 2k remmers , RD2 z Botamentu, jakiś produkt Ceresit np CL 66 , Mapei Mapelastic i wiele innych producentów...nawet z Ultramentu izolacja pod tarasy lub ta Flex izolacja

----------

